# Voice of Russia



## Balancer

There are many small news, for which there are no suitable topics, but which are not worthy of the institution of individual topics. With your permission, I will lead a separate topic and I will flood here


----------



## Balancer

The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives


----------



## Balancer

CrusaderFrank said:


> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives



Here one can argue a lot (moreover, these disputes are endless in Russia itself), but under the Communists Russia from the eternally lagging agrarian country of the third world escaped to the number of world leaders  Won in the hardest war WWII, made an atomic energy, flew into space, developed advanced science and art ... Many of the achievements after the collapse of the USSR, of course, disappeared, something became better, something became worse. I believe that the Soviet standard of living, except for achieving progress, was achieved in Russia somewhere in 2010.

In five days, the 100th anniversary of the Great October Socialist Revolution is celebrated. In Russia, very, very many will meet this day as a holiday. Although some will curse him.


----------



## Balancer

Stavropol businessman Andrei Tolstikov received from the state 765 million rubles (about 11 million dollars) for the construction of facilities at the new spaceport Vostochny and immediately spent somewhere 650 of them.

On the question of the police "where is the money, Billy?" the businessman without embarrassment said that with this money he built a town for builders. The town, as you know, is a bit "town of Schrödinger" - whether it is, or it is not at the same time. And the construction itself is just over 100 million.

The investigators counted all these figures and instituted criminal proceedings. What to do, arithmetic ...


----------



## Balancer

View of Moscow. In recent years, many of the Russians have become proud to call themselves residents of Mordor 

And Putin is respectfully called the Darkest


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Balancer said:


> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129


Just looks like a Black Friday at a local Walmart.. People will be people , where ever they are...(Madness, yes, civilization has been done away with madness)


----------



## Balancer

andaronjim said:


> Just looks like a Black Friday at a local Walmart.. People will be people , where ever they are...



Yes, that's it  We, of course, have people that are more victorious than in the US, so the scale is smaller. And not so crazy as in China, where people sell their kidneys to buy an iPhone  But it sometimes happens that to buy a new prestigious phone they take loans, because it costs more than a monthly salary


----------



## Balancer

This is not news, I'm new to the forum, I do not know whether it was before or not. But I will share. It is rumored that the government has mastered the cloning procedure. Immediately three appointed regional governors - obviously clones 



 

Presumably, these are clones of the young Sergei Kirienko, who in those years was the chairman of the government, and later he proved himself to be a wonderful leader of the Russian nuclear industry (Rosatom).


----------



## Baron

You can start separate threads, why not. It can be interesting to discuss some topics.


----------



## Balancer

One of the main requirements of the 1917 revolution in Russia was the equality of women. In tsarist Russia, women had fewer rights than men and the revolution corrected it. But in Russia there have always been stereotypes of gender inequality, for example, that a woman should not fight or engage in dangerous work. To some extent, this attitude was undermined during the Great Patriotic War, when many women voluntarily went to the front. There was even a whole women's aviation regiment. Night Witches.



 

After the war, too, women in military aviation met. For example, the second Soviet woman cosmonaut (and the world's first woman in outer space), Svetlana Savitskaya, was a test pilot. But it, nevertheless, was very much a rarity.



 


But this year a whole women's aviation course opened, where modern women of military pilots are trained.



 

My attitude to this is ambiguous  If they want - let them get what they want. But a woman, nevertheless, should not fight, this is a business for men


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> It can be interesting to discuss some topics.



If the discussion turns out to be great - why not?


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be interesting to discuss some topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the discussion turns out to be great - why not?
Click to expand...


Therefore you can start new treads with interesting topics.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> One of the main requirements of the 1917 revolution in Russia was the equality of women. In tsarist Russia, women had fewer rights than men and the revolution corrected it. But in Russia there have always been stereotypes of gender inequality, for example, that a woman should not fight or engage in dangerous work. To some extent, this attitude was undermined during the Great Patriotic War, when many women voluntarily went to the front. There was even a whole women's aviation regiment. Night Witches.
> 
> View attachment 158156
> 
> After the war, too, women in military aviation met. For example, the second Soviet woman cosmonaut (and the world's first woman in outer space), Svetlana Savitskaya, was a test pilot. But it, nevertheless, was very much a rarity.
> 
> View attachment 158159
> 
> 
> But this year a whole women's aviation course opened, where modern women of military pilots are trained.
> 
> View attachment 158160
> 
> My attitude to this is ambiguous  If they want - let them get what they want. But a woman, nevertheless, should not fight, this is a business for men



Do not underestimate women! Sometimes they are much better as male soldiers.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Therefore you can start new treads with interesting topics.



Frankly speaking, the experience with other English-language forums has shown that usually either the question turns out to be a flame-forming one and there is no point in arguing there, because it turns out to be holywar. Or the messages turn out to be without long conversation threads. In the best case, 1-2 answers. On this engine is very inconvenient search. Plus my problems with English. And after that it's easier for me to write in one topic, than to search for suitable ones for a long time or to spam new topics in which there will be one lonely message without answers 

At this forum activity is high, which I like. And if there are long answers and discussions, I, perhaps, I will try to carry out on different topics. But for now I'll try to continue in the same way


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Balancer said:


> This is not news, I'm new to the forum, I do not know whether it was before or not. But I will share. It is rumored that the government has mastered the cloning procedure. Immediately three appointed regional governors - obviously clones
> 
> View attachment 158145
> 
> Presumably, these are clones of the young Sergei Kirienko, who in those years was the chairman of the government, and later he proved himself to be a wonderful leader of the Russian nuclear industry (Rosatom).
> 
> View attachment 158146


Prevyet.....Welcome to the site.  It is nice to know what is going on in other parts of the world..


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Do not underestimate women! Sometimes they are much better as male soldiers.



I do not underestimate women in any way. And, of course, they cope better in many tasks than men. For example, in the case of military issues, female snipers are much better than male snipers. But this is genetics and traditions. Women need to be protected from dangers!


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore you can start new treads with interesting topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly speaking, the experience with other English-language forums has shown that usually either the question turns out to be a flame-forming one and there is no point in arguing there, because it turns out to be holywar. Or the messages turn out to be without long conversation threads. In the best case, 1-2 answers. On this engine is very inconvenient search. Plus my problems with English. And after that it's easier for me to write in one topic, than to search for suitable ones for a long time or to spam new topics in which there will be one lonely message without answers
> 
> At this forum activity is high, which I like. And if there are long answers and discussions, I, perhaps, I will try to carry out on different topics. But for now I'll try to continue in the same way
Click to expand...


Do not worry about your English skill, it's fine, no problem.There are indeed some forums where conversation about Russians matters is not frequent. It looks like here a little bit more folks interesting about Russian politic. Try and you can see.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not underestimate women! Sometimes they are much better as male soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not underestimate women in any way. And, of course, they cope better in many tasks than men. For example, in the case of military issues, female snipers are much better than male snipers. But this is genetics and traditions. Women need to be protected from dangers!
Click to expand...


The wars of the 21st century are others, mostly on PC displays and not endurable for females.


----------



## Balancer

"The Economist" put Putin on the cover in this form.



 

https://www.economist.com/news/lead...tober-revolution-russia-once-again-under-rule

In my opinion, they wanted to offend Putin. But the Russian liked it 

It seems to me, but in the West politicians more and more often miss in assessing the reaction of Russia


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> The wars of the 21st century are others, mostly on PC displays and not endurable for females.



I have nothing against women "on PC displays". This is generally a traditional area for Russian military women. But the female military pilots are different. The military pilots can be as under this spoiler :-/ This is the first Russian aviation loss in Syria (from Turkey), Lieutenant Colonel Oleg Peshkov.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wars of the 21st century are others, mostly on PC displays and not endurable for females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against women "on PC displays". This is generally a traditional area for Russian military women. But the female military pilots are different. The military pilots can be as under this spoiler :-/ This is the first Russian aviation loss in Syria (from Turkey), Lieutenant Colonel Oleg Peshkov.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I believe female military pilots are not inferior their male colleges.







Females do  not drink like males!  Here is a video from a Russian 'perestroika' comedy


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Sorry, I believe female military pilots are not inferior their male colleges.



Certainly. I wrote above that I am against this not because of their abilities


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I believe female military pilots are not inferior their male colleges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly. I wrote above that I am against this not because of their abilities
Click to expand...


Females have qualities males not have. The can be more endurable while the fight.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Females have qualities males not have. The can be more endurable while the fight.



Women cope better with a monotonous work. Less dispelling attention. They concentrate better. More enduring. Men respond better in a critical situation. More resourceful during a crisis. And they are stronger.

But, of course, we must remember that all these are very averaged and vague concepts. Therefore, full of women who are stronger than some men, full of men, less resourceful than some women and the like


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Females have qualities males not have. The can be more endurable while the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women cope better with a monotonous work. Less dispelling attention. They concentrate better. More enduring. Men respond better in a critical situation. More resourceful during a crisis. And they are stronger.
> 
> But, of course, we must remember that all these are very averaged and vague concepts. Therefore, full of women who are stronger than some men, full of men, less resourceful than some women and the like
> 
> View attachment 158164
Click to expand...


Don't mess with Russian womens?No one men can do it!


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Don't mess with Russian womens?No one men can do it!



In Russia historically interesting unequal attitude of men and women. Despite the fact that traditional Russian society is called patriarchal, folk wisdom says - "the husband is the head, and the wife is the neck". That is, the man decides formally, but sends it to the decision of the woman  And really so it is. Even in Russian folk tales, Ivan the Fool goes to quests, but Vasilisa the Wise gives him quests 

It is especially interesting to observe this somewhere in the Russian outback, where traditions are stronger. A man comes to the company or on a party. Drink moonshine, discuss something, fight ... And then his wife comes to him and kicked him back home  I saw this many times 

In cities, of course, there are fewer such traditions, urban families in relations between men and women are about the same as in the West.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mess with Russian womens?No one men can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia historically interesting unequal attitude of men and women. Despite the fact that traditional Russian society is called patriarchal, folk wisdom says - "the husband is the head, and the wife is the neck". That is, the man decides formally, but sends it to the decision of the woman  And really so it is. Even in Russian folk tales, Ivan the Fool goes to quests, but Vasilisa the Wise gives him quests
> 
> It is especially interesting to observe this somewhere in the Russian outback, where traditions are stronger. A man comes to the company or on a party. Drink moonshine, discuss something, fight ... And then his wife comes to him and kicked him back home  I saw this many times
> 
> In cities, of course, there are fewer such traditions, urban families in relations between men and women are about the same as in the West.
Click to expand...


I prefer traditional patriarchal families with strong father, loving mother and subordinated kids. Only such families can produce children and establish sound basis of societies.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday two gas pipelines and a power line were blown up in the Crimea. Today it is officially recognized that these were sabotage. Although unofficial information about this was known yesterday. The diversion, in general, is weak, and gas supply and electricity supply were quickly restored. There are no victims and injured. But it's unpleasant.


----------



## Balancer

Today, again, 6 long-range Tu-22M3 bombers attacked the ISIS facilities in the Syrian province of Deir ez Zor


In total, since Russia's entry into the Syrian war, more than 30,000 sorties have been committed and air strikes on more than 93,000 targets.

Directly in Syria were lost two Su-24 (one shot down by Turkey, one crashed during take-off due to technical failure) and several helicopters. Also, to the Syrian losses can be attributed to two decked aircraft, which were drowned during the Syrian campaign of the aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday in Russia, a law on blocking the VPN entered. Now public VPNs that provide access to blocked sites in Russia can also be blocked.

On the one hand, another meaningless law, which practically will not work. On the other hand, another piece of Internet freedoms taken away.


----------



## Balancer

People in Moscow continue to wait in line to start selling iPhone X


----------



## Balancer

On this day 60 years ago, on November 11, 1957, the second artificial Earth satellite, Sputnik-2, was launched. On it was the first living thing - the dog Laika. The experiment confirmed that a living creature can survive launch into orbit and weightlessness.

Laika - Wikipedia


----------



## Balancer

The Syrian army completely freed Deir ez Zor from the ISIS

Fresh photos from the taken city.


----------



## Balancer

Over the past week, RASF carried out 390 sorties in Syria, struck at 950 targets. Sappers checked 200 hectares of liberated territories and neutralized 4600 explosive devices.


----------



## Balancer

At the same time, the sale of the iPhone X began and the first satisfied owners appeared, some of whom stayed in line for two days. They say that the seats in the queue were sold at prices higher than the prices of the iPhone X. The madness is somehow. Never understood Apple products


----------



## Balancer

And the Russians, meanwhile, now hold independence for Scotland. Really, we are all powerful. We succeed in intervening in everything and with the most minimal costs 

Russians 'set up shop' in Scotland to force new independence vote


----------



## Balancer

> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Facebook Inc (FB.O) received several tongue-lashings during U.S. congressional hearings this week, but the world’s largest social network also got an assignment: Figure out how to notify tens of millions of Americans who might have been fed Russian propaganda.
> 
> U.S. lawmakers and some tech analysts are pressing the company to identify users who were served about 80,000 posts on Facebook, 120,000 on its Instagram picture-sharing app, and 3,000 ads that the company has traced to alleged Russian operatives, and to inform them.
> 
> // Facebook pressured to notify people who saw Russian posts





 

There is no such icon with facepalm, which could transfer the attitude in Russia to such idiocy. American senators, it seems, are capable of surpassing even the idiocy of some Russian deputies


----------



## Balancer

The Investigative Committee instituted criminal proceedings against Nikolai Barinov, deputy director of the Federal Penitentiary Service of Russia, who was suspected of taking more than 100 million rubles (about 1.6 million USD) in bribes during the construction of Europe's largest "Kresty-2" prison.

According to the investigation, from May to August 2007 Barinov suggested to the general director of two construction companies of St. Petersburg to sign documents on the work performed for 12 percent of the amount transferred from the budget within the state contract. As a result, the deputy head of the FPSR from October 2007 to December 2012 repeatedly received bribes for a total of 110 million rubles.

It would be fun if he happened to be in prison, which he himself built  But, alas, for law enforcement officers in Russia there is a special prison. In ordinary prisons it is difficult to guarantee their safety from other prisoners.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> At the same time, the sale of the iPhone X began and the first satisfied owners appeared, some of whom stayed in line for two days. They say that the seats in the queue were sold at prices higher than the prices of the iPhone X. The madness is somehow. Never understood Apple products
> 
> View attachment 158346



I can not understand these folks.


----------



## Balancer

Again I am with news from Syria. Today the Russian long-range bombers Tu-23M3 again inflicted air strikes against ISIS in Syria in the Abu-Kemal area. In addition, the submarine "Kolpino" also struck with cruise missiles "Caliber". A rare case, the video shows not only the launches of missiles, but also a submarine from the inside


----------



## Balancer

Meanwhile in Russia...

Today on social networks such an incomprehensible video from the city of Oryol ran. There is a burning bus on the city 


Yeah, we managed to find official information:



> The administration of the Oryol city confirmed the information about the fire. According to the city administration and transport, the bus that got to the video earlier served route No. 7 "Planernaya Street - Gorky Street". But he has not worked on the line since October 21 this year.
> 
> - This vehicle was sold by the carrier in late October, - explained the head of the press service of the city administration, Marianna Alyanova. - November 3 at 10 hours and 25 minutes this bus was driving along the alley South to the car repair shop. As a result of a technical malfunction, the engine ignited.
> 
> Fortunately, there were no passengers in the cabin. The driver was not injured. Now the bus is in the workshop.


----------



## Balancer

The FSB detained extremists who were preparing arsons in Moscow for the Day of Unity.

Operatives of the Federal Security Service of Russia have identified and stopped in the Moscow region conspicuous cells of the movement "Artpodgotovka" ("Artillery preparation"). Members of this illegal movement wanted to commit on November 4-5 a series of resonant arson of administrative buildings with the use of incendiary compounds and attacks on police officers in order to provoke mass riots.

This time not ISIS and not even Ukrainians  Some long forgotten morons wanted to remind themselves of themselves. This is from the category that wanted to arrange in Russia an analog of the Ukrainian Maidan - a coup d'etat through street protests. But after a graphic illustration of the result on the example of Ukraine, in Russia such forces lost all support.


----------



## Balancer

The case of Colonel Zakharchenko was continued.

I do not know if they wrote about him at this forum, but in September 2016, Colonel of Interior ministry Dmitry Zakharchenko was detained in Moscow, where about 9 billion rubles of cash were found in his apartment. This is something about $ 160 million. Again - cash in the apartment 












 

So, today at the apartment of his mother Zakharchenko discovered another warehouse of money. This time very modestly:  20 million rubles (about 350 thousand dollars), 600 thousand euros and 20 thousand dollars. She claims that this is all the money received from the sale of real estate


----------



## Balancer

Crawdadr said:
			
		

> I would say Trump does want better relations with Russia but politically it is dangerous until all the collusion nonsense is forgotten.



I constantly recall the old film "Wag the Dog" 

Wag the Dog (1997) - IMDb

In modern politics, it so often happens that someone started a process out of control and often acts on its own, without any control. At what start such a process can even without someone's intent, in itself.

Or I can draw another analogy. Just read a little bit now the cycle of Honor Harrington by David Weber. Relations between Heaven and Manticore after coming to the first adequate government. Both sides are "good guys" and fervently want peace. But the situation is developing in such a way that the war is hardening ...


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Again I am with news from Syria. Today the Russian long-range bombers Tu-23M3 again inflicted air strikes against ISIS in Syria in the Abu-Kemal area. In addition, the submarine "Kolpino" also struck with cruise missiles "Caliber". A rare case, the video shows not only the launches of missiles, but also a submarine from the inside



It's a very nice message!


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> The case of Colonel Zakharchenko was continued.
> 
> I do not know if they wrote about him at this forum, but in September 2016, Colonel of Interior ministry Dmitry Zakharchenko was detained in Moscow, where about 9 billion rubles of cash were found in his apartment. This is something about $ 160 million. Again - cash in the apartment
> 
> View attachment 158477
> 
> View attachment 158478
> 
> View attachment 158479
> 
> So, today at the apartment of his mother Zakharchenko discovered another warehouse of money. This time very modestly:  20 million rubles (about 350 thousand dollars), 600 thousand euros and 20 thousand dollars. She claims that this is all the money received from the sale of real estate



The guy is crazy, what's to do with so much money?


----------



## Litwin

*Voice of Rasia *

**
***



*
*



*

*



*


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> *Voice of Rasia *
> 
> **
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Litwin, you must have taken all those pictures in your neighborhood in Ukraine, next door to your house, right?


----------



## Litwin

Stratford57 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Voice of Rasia *
> 
> **
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin, you must have taken all those pictures in your neighborhood in Ukraine, next door to your house, right?
Click to expand...

all Muscovite are *deniers *...


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> The guy is crazy, what's to do with so much money?



Most likely, thinking from the 1990s, when money for many was the goal, not the means


----------



## Balancer

In Serbia, a monument to the Russian diplomat Vitaly Churkin. The monument is set as a token of gratitude to the Serbian people for imposing a veto on Russia on the resolution on Srebrenica. On the monument are carved words of gratitude in Russian: "Thanks for the Russian 'No'".



 

I think that this is also a contrasting hint of Andrei Kozyrev, the Russian foreign minister during the Yeltsin years, who was nicknamed "Mr. Yes" in Russia and the West, for his unequivocal agreement with any Western initiatives, even if they were to the detriment of Russia.


----------



## flacaltenn

Balancer said:


> Again I am with news from Syria. Today the Russian long-range bombers Tu-23M3 again inflicted air strikes against ISIS in Syria in the Abu-Kemal area. In addition, the submarine "Kolpino" also struck with cruise missiles "Caliber". A rare case, the video shows not only the launches of missiles, but also a submarine from the inside



Very cool.  Nice engineering..


----------



## Balancer

By the way, of course, for many Sayfullo Saipov became Russian


----------



## flacaltenn

Balancer said:


> The monument is set as a token of gratitude to the Serbian people for imposing a veto on Russia on the resolution on Srebrenica



That was a difficult time. For both Russia and the USA. It gave the US the dangerous concept of immaculate (clean) warfare. Where you can interfere with little risk to the military or the politicians.


----------



## Balancer

Roskomnadzor accused Google of removing news reports from the Federal News Agency. This is so, Google really deleted and blocks the materials of the FNA and this is obviously another political decision. It's only funny when such an indictment is being handled by an RKN, which itself is the organ of political censorship on the Russian Internet. Absurdity


----------



## Balancer

flacaltenn said:


> That was a difficult time. For both Russia and the USA. It gave the US the dangerous concept of immaculate (clean) warfare. Where you can interfere with little risk to the military or the politicians.



It seems to me that what happened then and all the current scandals associated with the West, from politics to "sexual harassment" in show business are links of one chain. I would call it a "moral revolution". The West breaks many established informal norms of relations, both between people and between states. Old norms are broken, new ones have not been worked out yet. Chaos, anarchy and civil war begin. Just a hundred years ago in Russia this was happening with respect to the social order, now in the West - in respect of morality.

More precisely, now it is not a "moral revolution", but a "moral mutiny" or "an attempt at a moral coup." It will become a revolution if it wins and develops new norms of behavior


----------



## Balancer

Today in Russia is a national holiday. November 4, National Unity Day. It is celebrated for the 12th time, it was first announced in 2005. Despite active promotion by the state, the holiday among the people has not yet become a holiday. While still the majority of people celebrate the already canceled holiday on November 7: the anniversary of the October Revolution 

In general, after the collapse of the USSR, Russia tried to distance itself as far as possible from the USSR in terms of state symbols and many traditions. A new coat of arms, a new flag, new holidays ... But the inertia of perception is so easy not to overcome.

For example, an old, red flag. Yes, under it many atrocities were committed. But there were even more achievements and victories. This is the flag under which the USSR became a modern powerful state, under which many generations built a better life, under which many military and political victories were won. The new flag for most people remained a three-color rag. This is the flag under which the great power was destroyed. This is the flag worn by many traitors during the war on Hitler's side. But the years went by, and Russia began to regain its influence under the new flag. New achievements, new victories. In fact, the pride of the new Russian flag began to appear in people less than in the last 10 years. And the real majority was proud of him in the last 2-3 years. So, right before our eyes, a new tradition is being formed 

With the coat of arms - more difficult. The Soviet emblem was very symbolic and positive. The modern Russian double-headed eagle is something strange. The old symbol of the Russian monarchy. What does he have to modern Russia?  So the coat of arms, which would be proud today, people in Russia actually do not.



 

It is interesting with the anthem. The melody of the anthem was old, Soviet. The words were rewritten into new ones. 17 years have passed since its official approval, but people are still singing Soviet text 

Here is something similar with the holidays. The official holiday is November 4. But people talking about the November holidays, still more often mean November 7


----------



## frigidweirdo

Balancer said:


> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129



I have a friend in Moscow, she almost certainly won't be waiting in line for one, as she's too posh for that sort of thing, but will probably get one quite soon I would imagine. She likes money.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Balancer said:


> Today in Russia is a national holiday. November 4, National Unity Day. It is celebrated for the 12th time, it was first announced in 2005. Despite active promotion by the state, the holiday among the people has not yet become a holiday. While still the majority of people celebrate the already canceled holiday on November 7: the anniversary of the October Revolution
> 
> In general, after the collapse of the USSR, Russia tried to distance itself as far as possible from the USSR in terms of state symbols and many traditions. A new coat of arms, a new flag, new holidays ... But the inertia of perception is so easy not to overcome.
> 
> For example, an old, red flag. Yes, under it many atrocities were committed. But there were even more achievements and victories. This is the flag under which the USSR became a modern powerful state, under which many generations built a better life, under which many military and political victories were won. The new flag for most people remained a three-color rag. This is the flag under which the great power was destroyed. This is the flag worn by many traitors during the war on Hitler's side. But the years went by, and Russia began to regain its influence under the new flag. New achievements, new victories. In fact, the pride of the new Russian flag began to appear in people less than in the last 10 years. And the real majority was proud of him in the last 2-3 years. So, right before our eyes, a new tradition is being formed
> 
> With the coat of arms - more difficult. The Soviet emblem was very symbolic and positive. The modern Russian double-headed eagle is something strange. The old symbol of the Russian monarchy. What does he have to modern Russia?  So the coat of arms, which would be proud today, people in Russia actually do not.
> 
> View attachment 158567
> 
> It is interesting with the anthem. The melody of the anthem was old, Soviet. The words were rewritten into new ones. 17 years have passed since its official approval, but people are still singing Soviet text
> 
> Here is something similar with the holidays. The official holiday is November 4. But people talking about the November holidays, still more often mean November 7



Old habits die hard, I heard the Communist national anthem outside the Kremlin, it was weird. But you can imagine, after the 1990s, why people would look back to the Communist era with a sense of nostalgia.


----------



## Balancer

frigidweirdo said:


> But you can imagine, after the 1990s, why people would look back to the Communist era with a sense of nostalgia.



Really it turns out more interesting.

There are very elderly people who, in the 1990s, were too conservative to adapt to the changes. They basically support the USSR. This is not surprising. Although among them there are many anti-Soviet people, in fact, there were many dissidents in the USSR itself.

There are people like me who managed to live in the USSR at a conscious age, but whose youth fell in the 1990s, and maturity in the already restored Russia of the current period. Our stratum has very different opinions. It is difficult to identify the main. There are those who peddle over the USSR. There are those who consider it a crime. Even more of those who just live real and think about the future, but do not attach much importance to the classification of the past.

The third group is the youth, which was born after the collapse of the USSR. Even in the late 1990s. Those who did not find devastation, hunger, banditry of the early 1990s. It seems that they should be less susceptible to Soviet influence. But here it is interesting. It is among them that today there are many ardent supporters of the USSR 

But, in general, the young people born in the 1990s have turned out to be more conservative than usual. Psychologists have already noted this paradox. Usually, in other countries, young people are always revolutionary and reactionary. And with age it becomes more conservative. As the saying goes (erroneously attributed to Churchill): "If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain". So, in Russia it turned out that the current generation of 25-year-olds is basically conservative  They do not want change, having seen enough of what was with the previous generation. This partly explains the absence in Russia today of any sane opposition.


----------



## Balancer

In Russia, some are unhappy that the role of Tsar Nicholas II in the movie "Matilda" was chosen by a German actor. In my opinion, these people are as illiterate as foreigners who believed that Russia historically is very different from the West  The entire monarchical dynasty of Russia has foreign roots, starting from the Vikings of the Rurik people. Type, here, we have such a simple people. We could not organize the government ourselves - we were called to rule us foreigners  And then, as in any self-respecting monarchical tradition, there was a huge number of cross-marriages with neighboring monarchs.

So the last Russian Tsar, Nicholas II, was a direct cousin with the British King George V (and also with the German Kaiser Wilhelm II).

Look at this photo, where Nicholas II and Georg V. are photographed together. You can answer without looking in the directory, which of them stands where?


----------



## Balancer

AliExpress opened the first virtual stores in Russia. I do not know how famous AliExpress is in the US, it's such a "Chinese eBuy", very popular in Russia. I received about 700 parcels from them over the past few years  When I come to the post office to receive a parcel (we usually do not get them home, we need to follow them to the post office), then everything is filled up with these Chinese parcels - they are, probably, 90% of the mail traffic in Russia 

So, the trading platform AliExpress announced the opening in 11 cities of Russia a network of branded stores with elements of virtual reality. Users will need to find special tags and point them at a smartphone or tablet to see on the screen a store with virtual goods in categories such as electronics, clothing and children's things. The company allocated 12 million rubles for this project, most of which went to the creation of digital copies of goods.

Special "tags" can be found both in shopping centers, and simply on the street. AliExpress plans to place 121 markers in the specified cities. Through the screen of the mobile device, users will be able to see a virtual version of a real offline store with display cases and shelves. Inside, different goods will be presented, which can be viewed from all sides and immediately acquired.

I do not know yet how it will look (I have not seen it yet) and how convenient it is, but let's see what happens


----------



## Balancer

For the night before last, Russian tactical aircraft dealt 48 air strikes on the outskirts of Abu Kemal in Syria. The news is overdue, because official channels about such numbers are not distributed often, and I do not read informal ones regularly 

In general, ISIS from Syria has almost been knocked out.


----------



## Balancer

The Su-24 in Syria. Each star - 10 sorties. The photo is old, last year.





Each sortie, on average, has three destroyed targets. 

The upgraded Su-24 was equipped with an original system "Hephaestus", which provides a high-precision dump of unguided bombs. The wind, temperature, humidity and other atmospheric parameters are taken into account, the drop is automatic. Therefore, accuracy is achieved, comparable to controlled and corrected aerial bombs. The accuracy is lower, of course, but still the radius of dispersion is less than the radius of engagement of an air bomb. Therefore, for one combat sortie, an attack of several targets is usually carried out, one bomb per each.


----------



## Balancer

I wrote this for another forum, the topic that Brexit is the result of Russia's intervention. But I'll duplicate the answer here 

...

In the Soviet period there was such an anecdote:



> A new immigrant from the USSR continues to read Soviet newspapers in Israel. "I can not read the Israeli press", he explains. - It writes that in Israel inflation, corruption, demoralization, and in general Israel on the eve of a complete collapse. But the Soviet newspapers! Read and see that Israel is a powerful power that has captured half the globe and is about to capture the second!



So, now for the same reasons in Russia it is more interesting to read Western forums. The Russian forums say that corruption, inflation, crime, problems in medicine and education in Russia, a failed international policy, the lack of alternatives in power ... You will come to the Western forum - Russia influences the elections of superpowers, splits states, Russian hackers are the most famous, advertising for $150,000 turns out to be more effective than a lot of millions of western advertising ... You're just starting to be proud of the country, damn it! But then you come back and wonder how much, it turns out, Western propaganda works on the heads of the inhabitants of the West


----------



## Balancer

Today in Moscow there was a *Russian march*. These are annual marches and rallies of representatives of Russian nationalist organizations and movements in various cities of Russia. Here is the current state of the modern nationalist movement in Russia in two photographs from Moscow


----------



## Balancer

Here's to illustrate - Russian March 2013. It seems that this was the peak of the Russian nationalist movement. Then there was Ukraine, the confrontation of the West with Russia and Russian nationalism was blown away.


----------



## Litwin

all your posts are Olgino propaganda, this is a *reality *


----------



## Balancer

flacaltenn said:


> Anything I can send you electronically from the USA??  You probably can get most anything you want in Moscow.



_I will answer you better in this topic, so that that topic is not immersed in politics _

Do you mean any news and information? Believe me, we are here in Russia, not behind the Iron Curtain 

I already wrote above that in Russia the vast majority of people have access to the Internet. And, despite the debilitating locks of Roskomnadzor of some sites, we do not have an analogue of the Great Chinese Firewall. So the information is spread freely. In addition, we even have a lot of western channels on TV. I hardly use TV, only children watch cartoons, but when I turn the channels, I see in my basic TV package EuroNews, BBC World News, Deutsche Welle and France 24


----------



## Balancer

Maybe someone will be interested  The result of voting in Telegram on the liberal pro-American channel of the opposition radio station Echo of Moscow. The question is "Is the punishment fair for Kevin Spacey?". 1330 of those who voted.

No = 79%
Difficult to answer = 12%
Yes = 9%


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> For the night before last, Russian tactical aircraft dealt 48 air strikes on the outskirts of Abu Kemal in Syria. The news is overdue, because official channels about such numbers are not distributed often, and I do not read informal ones regularly
> 
> In general, ISIS from Syria has almost been knocked out.
> 
> View attachment 158577



When you  read western lying 'medias' you conclude ISIS was defeated by Israel and USA, but not by Russia.


----------



## Baron

Litwin said:


> all your posts are Olgino propaganda, this is a *reality *



Why (((democrats))), Ukrainians, Lithuanians are allowed to be patriotiс, but Russians not?


----------



## flacaltenn

Balancer said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can send you electronically from the USA??  You probably can get most anything you want in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I will answer you better in this topic, so that that topic is not immersed in politics _
> 
> Do you mean any news and information? Believe me, we are here in Russia, not behind the Iron Curtain
> 
> I already wrote above that in Russia the vast majority of people have access to the Internet. And, despite the debilitating locks of Roskomnadzor of some sites, we do not have an analogue of the Great Chinese Firewall. So the information is spread freely. In addition, we even have a lot of western channels on TV. I hardly use TV, only children watch cartoons, but when I turn the channels, I see in my basic TV package EuroNews, BBC World News, Deutsche Welle and France 24
Click to expand...


Well -- I was thinking more of sending things like "Beef Jerky" or a recipe for Boston Creme Pie, a pet alligator for the family, or the latest "Country Music" hit recordings.   

Here's the test for how "free" how your media sources are.  You ARE aware that by American standards -- it's now a CRIME to have conversations with ANY Russians -- right ??  

You've been intensely made into terrible villains by American politics for the last 2 years..


----------



## Wyatt earp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives



I thought you would like this comrade...



The great uncle Vlad who saved the American constitution!!!!


----------



## Balancer

*My condolences to all, in connection with the shooting in the Baptist church in Texas.*

In general, the past day was very rich in many high-profile events, many of which are tragic. Some crazy weekend turned out all over the world.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> Why (((democrats))), Ukrainians, Lithuanians are allowed to be patriotiс, but Russians not?



Unfortunately, these are not patriotic, but nationalist movements. I'm not sure that despite the same roots in both Russian and English (the "p*at*ri*ot*" is written in Russian and English in the same way, only with the transcription of letters - "п*ат*ри*от*"), the semantics of these words in different languages exactly coincide.

(_if you studied the symbol "Pi" = 3.14... in mathematics or the symbol "Rho" (density) in physics, then the letters "п" and "р"  are also clear to you - the same letters as in Greek and are read as "p" and "r"_)

In Russia, a patriot is someone who wishes good to his country, regardless of the nationality of those who live in this country. Patriots in Russia are sometimes nationalists, if they believe that it is better for the country to be mono-national, but this is a rarity.

A nationalist in Russia is the one who considers the representatives of other nationalities worse than the Russians.

Patriotism is, in its essence, creators. Those who follow him want to strengthen their country. Nationalism is the destroyer. For the nationalist, the main thing is to make it worse for other "bad" nationalities. This is what we, for example, observe in Ukraine. It is more important for them to make Russia as bad as possible and they turn a blind eye to what is happening in Ukraine itself. Which leads to its rapid destruction today.

So, nationalism in Russia sometimes takes aggressive forms, but it is doomed. The problem is that there is no such nation - "Russians"  This is a common naming of a cultural ethnos formed by a dense fusion of many nationalities for thousands of years. Approximately, as in the case of the "American nation", only much older. In the Russian hundreds of different nationalities are mixed for many centuries. Pushkin was the grandson of the Negro. All Russian kings are of European descent. The most famous military leaders are French and Germans. Great inventors - Poles and Jews. And so on.

There is such a historical anecdote.

_Emperor Nicholas I once at a court ball asked the Marquis Astolph de Custine, who fled to Russia from the French Revolution:

"Marquis, do you think there are many Russians in this room?"

"All but me and foreign ambassadors, Your Majesty!"

- You are wrong. This my approximate is a Pole, that's a German. There are two generals standing there: they are Georgians. This courtier is a Tatar, here is a Finn, and there is a baptized Jew.

"Then where are the Russians?" Inquired Custine.

- But all together they are Russian._

Is this how to survive an honest nationalist in these conditions? Choose people for blonde hair and gray eyes? But this is an image of a Tatar, not a Russian!  Therefore, nationalists in Russia are very difficult. To do this, you must be completely primitive and illiterate, or live in a world completely divorced from reality.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> There are many small news, for which there are no suitable topics, but which are not worthy of the institution of individual topics. With your permission, I will lead a separate topic and I will flood here


Putin takes it up the ass


----------



## Balancer

flacaltenn said:


> Here's the test for how "free" how your media sources are.  You ARE aware that by American standards -- it's now a CRIME to have conversations with ANY Russians -- right ??



What is now happening in the United States in regard to contacts with the Russians looks like the worst caricatures of the USSR  The presumption of innocence? Freedom of relations? No, they did not! If you had contact with a Russian, then prove yourself immediately that you are innocent! 

So it looks from Russia


----------



## Balancer

But enough jokes for now. Yesterday, a very loud terrorist attack took place in Syria. The car with the suicide bomber, stuffed with explosives, drove into the refugee camp in Deir ez Zor and exploded there. Immediately pogliblo more than 100 people. Many will die because there is no normal medicine there.


----------



## Balancer

Much more modest in scale events in the Donbass. For the US, probably there is no fundamental difference between Syria and the Donbas, both are equally far away, but for Russia the Donbass is at the border. It's nearby. And these are Russian people.

Last night, the Ukrainian army arranged a very large artillery shelling at once many civilian settlements in the Donbass. It was destroyed about ten home, many heavily wounded, including children. One child died - the shell exploded right in the schoolyard.

In Russia, many are puzzled why Russia does not interfere in what is happening in the Donbas. Like, all the same, the relationship is spoiled with the whole world, sanctions and all that. And if Russia provides direct military assistance to the Donbas, it will not get any worse, but at least these people will be saved. One hell, the whole world thinks so, that Russian troops are in the Donbass. So why not introduce them there in fact?

I have no answer to this question. As there is no unequivocal opinion as to which decision is right.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday an attempt was made in Russia to make a revolution. It's funny to you, maybe, but the people who came out on it really believed that they were going to organize a revolution. There is such an odious activist, Vyacheslav Maltsev. He tried through social networks to organize a certain performance, an active protest. It sounds funny, but the participants were getting ready seriously. Bottles incendiary mixture, knives, even hunting weapons. Several cells of the most dangerous participants were arrested two days ago, just before the action. Now they will be accused of preparing terrorist acts (they planned to set fire to the administrative buildings). The remaining, mostly schoolchildren and young people, came out "to the revolution" yesterday, where they were mainly arrested for unauthorized rallies. All over Russia (it was a broad action), more than 300 people were detained.

But, I think, in colors and with photos this will all be today in the Western media.

But it became interesting to me. Both in Russia and in the West they often detain participants in various manifestations. But I did not find online pictures of Western protesters detained by the police. This is because such photos are of little interest to anyone and do not reach me or because I think that the police in the West are acting, however, more harshly than in Russia? 

Yesterday's "revolutionaries" after the detention ride in a police bus to the police department and report on social events about what happened to them.




 

Here the policeman makes a report on the detention. He is photographed by someone from the deceased - it is clear that because of the lattice.



 

Here, one of the protesters is detained and searched.



 

Here one of the detainees had a knife with which he was going to organize a revolution.



 

Of course, there are also harsh detentions. There are times when the detainee is resisting. These photos you saw in the Western media in large numbers and will see more  If without resistance, then the detentions go like this:



 

The inscription on the banner - "Russia, which will not be afraid, but will be admired - is Russia without Putin"


----------



## Balancer

I will not write much about Saudi Arabia. In the West, and already write a lot about the events there. A palace coup with the arrest of 11 princes, another prince who crashed today on a helicopter. The news is hot. In Russia they are looked at detached. On the one hand, Saudi Arabia is a constant opponent, who sponsored many terrorist attacks in Russia (and 9/11 in the United States, too, was carried out not without the participation of Saudi Arabia), on the other, relations are improving now. A few days ago a Saudi king with a huge retinue came to Moscow and concluded many contracts. And at yesterday's arrests, apparently, the pro-Russian part is growing stronger. And Russia is not vindictive. We quickly forgive the past if there is an opportunity to improve relations. Vaughn, take the example of Turkey ...

It is interesting, how soon will Russian intervention in what is happening in Saudi Arabia be announced in the Western media and social networks?


----------



## Balancer

I was there several pages earlier posted a video with an infernal burning bus from Orel. Here, of course, less infernally, it is evident that the tram does not go on business, but simply rolls back, but paired with a bus from the Orel recalls some kind of breakthrough from Hell 


However, given all the sad news this weekend - maybe in this joke there is some truth.

...

Update: An acquaintance here writes - "It's cold. People are basking themselves as they can"


----------



## WheelieAddict

Russian ambassador found dead in swimming pool - as four of Putin's aides die in months


----------



## WheelieAddict

Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin


----------



## Balancer

In Moscow and other major cities yesterday, a series of calls about false mining continued. Although now it may have been another source - preparation for the Maltsev Revolution. Several large shopping centers, hotels, stations were evacuated. Was also evacuated and the Bolshoi Theater - 3.5 thousand people.

In total, since the beginning of these actions, several million people have been evacuated with warnings of false mining. Financial losses have long been counted.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Prominent Putin critic dies after being beaten by unknown attackers


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> Russian ambassador found dead in swimming pool - as four of Putin's aides die in months



Yes, this is a mysterious combination of deaths. But, most likely, really random. All the dead are too different people from too different areas to link their deaths to the big picture.

The only thing Russia can indirectly blame for the West is the death of the Ambassador in Turkey, Andrei Karlov. He was killed by a fanatic who went on to kill under the influence of anti-Russian propaganda by Western media.

In other cases, most likely, there is not even an evil intention indirect.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian ambassador found dead in swimming pool - as four of Putin's aides die in months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a mysterious combination of deaths. But, most likely, really random. All the dead are too different people from too different areas to link their deaths to the big picture.
> 
> The only thing Russia can indirectly blame for the West is the death of the Ambassador in Turkey, Andrei Karlov. He was killed by a fanatic who went on to kill under the influence of anti-Russian propaganda by Western media.
> 
> In other cases, most likely, there is not even an evil intention indirect.
Click to expand...

Ten 10 Putin critics mysteriously murdered and one dead man walking


----------



## Balancer

It is very difficult to translate into English texts with the terms "kill" and "murder". In Russian they are denoted by one word. The deprivation of the life of a living being is not divided at the level of the semantics of the language into a mode of deprivation and sacrifice. The refinement is made using additional words. Therefore, I'm afraid that in my texts with these words there may be misunderstandings (I have already come across this in other forums).


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> Ten 10 Putin critics mysteriously murdered and one dead man walking



People always die. Everyday. Putin has many opponents. And he is in power for a long time. Naturally, one of his opponents also dies on a regular basis. Over the past 17 years, such cases purely on the basis of statistics should be collected a lot.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten 10 Putin critics mysteriously murdered and one dead man walking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People always die. Everyday. Putin has many opponents. And he is in power for a long time. Naturally, one of his opponents also dies on a regular basis. Over the past 17 years, such cases purely on the basis of statistics should be collected a lot.
Click to expand...

So Putin is a dictator.


----------



## Balancer

In Orenburg they opened a monument to Alexander Prokhorenko, who died in Syria.

He was an air observer and produced accurate target designation for ISIS facilities in the rear of the Islamists. The work of aviation in Palmyra required special delicacy in order to avoid the defeat of historical relics. Therefore, there was a lot of work for the forward air controllers .

March 7, 2016 Prokhorenko, who was a week behind the enemy, was surrounded by militants of the "Islamic state" in the vicinity of the settlement of Tadmor (Homs province). The senior lieutenant joined the fight with the terrorists and, not wanting to surrender, caused fire on himself. Together with the dead Prokhorenko, the militants of the "Islamic State" surrounding him were also killed.

He had a wife and a two-year-old daughter.


----------



## Balancer

A little more about education. A beautiful poster, right?



 

One problem - this poster is not depicted by Stalin, but by Russian writer Maxim Gorky


----------



## Balancer

The abandonment of the Cyrillic alphabet sometimes leads to amusing incidents. Here is how "Miss Ural" is written in Kazakhstan. It's at a beauty contest, and not what you thought


----------



## WheelieAddict

How Putin treats freedom


----------



## WheelieAddict

Moscow confirms more casualties in Syria as Russians want troops to come home


----------



## gtopa1

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one can argue a lot (moreover, these disputes are endless in Russia itself), but under the Communists Russia from the eternally lagging agrarian country of the third world escaped to the number of world leaders  Won in the hardest war WWII, made an atomic energy, flew into space, developed advanced science and art ... Many of the achievements after the collapse of the USSR, of course, disappeared, something became better, something became worse. I believe that the Soviet standard of living, except for achieving progress, was achieved in Russia somewhere in 2010.
> 
> In five days, the 100th anniversary of the Great October Socialist Revolution is celebrated. In Russia, very, very many will meet this day as a holiday. Although some will curse him.
> 
> View attachment 158132
Click to expand...


I curse him; for what he did to freedom in Mother Russia itself and the conquered lands of Eastern Europe. I will neither forget nor forgive. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Balancer said:


> In Orenburg they opened a monument to Alexander Prokhorenko, who died in Syria.
> 
> He was an air observer and produced accurate target designation for ISIS facilities in the rear of the Islamists. The work of aviation in Palmyra required special delicacy in order to avoid the defeat of historical relics. Therefore, there was a lot of work for the forward air controllers .
> 
> March 7, 2016 Prokhorenko, who was a week behind the enemy, was surrounded by militants of the "Islamic state" in the vicinity of the settlement of Tadmor (Homs province). The senior lieutenant joined the fight with the terrorists and, not wanting to surrender, caused fire on himself. Together with the dead Prokhorenko, the militants of the "Islamic State" surrounding him were also killed.
> 
> He had a wife and a two-year-old daughter.
> 
> View attachment 158901
> 
> View attachment 158902



Fighting Isis he was a hero. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WheelieAddict said:


> How Putin treats freedom



It is wrong of course but frankly I don't consider desecrators of churches to be worthy of my sympathy. Yes; they deserve JUSTICE but the public beating is a step too far.

Greg


----------



## WheelieAddict

gtopa1 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Putin treats freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong of course but frankly I don't consider desecrators of churches to be worthy of my sympathy. Yes; they deserve JUSTICE but the public beating is a step too far.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Frankly what you consider doesn't matter anyways thankfully.

-Zeke


----------



## Balancer

A little bit about the police arbitrariness in Russia. The police officer Vladimir Minyaev disclosed a gang of baggage thieves operating at the Vnukovo airport. In the scheme disclosed by Minyaev there were stevedores, security guards and policemen Vnukovo. 200 passengers were injured. It was detained 50 porters. After one of the operations on Minyaev, they started the case for the rude treatment of two persons. He was suspended from work.

Suspects in the theft Vladimir Sklyanny and Alexei Burakov were released under a written undertaking not to leave the place. After that they came to the prosecutor's office with information about the beatings. The suspects received suspended sentences. Vladimir Minyaev today received three years in prison.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Hopefully KGB Putin dies soon.


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> Hopefully KGB Putin dies soon.



Come on, what really there, you hope at once that the whole Russian people will die out at once


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully KGB Putin dies soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, what really there, you hope at once that the whole Russian people will die out at once
Click to expand...

No I love the Russian people. KGB Putin out of the way will be a blessing to all Russians.


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> No I love the Russian people. KGB Putin out of the way will be a blessing to all Russians.



For you, the surprise that the overwhelming majority of Russians (86% now) approve of Putin's policies? And many of those who do not approve of Putin do it not because he is too cruel, but because he is too soft? Do you know how often Putin's accusations are heard on the forums that he is not taking tough steps against the pressure of the West? That he does not react to the suffering of Russians in Ukraine?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I love the Russian people. KGB Putin out of the way will be a blessing to all Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, the surprise that the overwhelming majority of Russians (86% now) approve of Putin's policies? And many of those who do not approve of Putin do it not because he is too cruel, but because he is too soft? Do you know how often Putin's accusations are heard on the forums that he is not taking tough steps against the pressure of the West? That he does not react to the suffering of Russians in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Yes the suffering of the Ukraine he wishes to annex without a word from the people or the west.


----------



## WheelieAddict

KGB man Putin is a dangerous psychopath and has already caused death in the Ukraine


----------



## cnelsen

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one can argue a lot (moreover, these disputes are endless in Russia itself), but under the Communists Russia from the eternally lagging agrarian country of the third world escaped to the number of world leaders  Won in the hardest war WWII, made an atomic energy, flew into space, developed advanced science and art ... Many of the achievements after the collapse of the USSR, of course, disappeared, something became better, something became worse. I believe that the Soviet standard of living, except for achieving progress, was achieved in Russia somewhere in 2010.
> 
> In five days, the 100th anniversary of the Great October Socialist Revolution is celebrated. In Russia, very, very many will meet this day as a holiday. Although some will curse him.
> 
> View attachment 158132
Click to expand...

"developed advanced science and art "
Art?


----------



## gtopa1

WheelieAddict said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Putin treats freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong of course but frankly I don't consider desecrators of churches to be worthy of my sympathy. Yes; they deserve JUSTICE but the public beating is a step too far.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly what you consider doesn't matter anyways thankfully.
> 
> -Zeke
Click to expand...


Ditto!!

Greg


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> Yes the suffering of the Ukraine he wishes to annex without a word from the people or the west.



Clear. The discussion with you to continue on this occasion does not make sense.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the suffering of the Ukraine he wishes to annex without a word from the people or the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear. The discussion with you to continue on this occasion does not make sense.
Click to expand...

да


----------



## Balancer

cnelsen said:


> "developed advanced science and art "
> Art?



Yes. Soviet cinema, for example, is superior to anything that was shot in Russia after the collapse of the USSR. Writers of the USSR received five Nobel Prizes in the field of literature. Post-Soviet writers have not received a single one. And so much.


----------



## Balancer

About a year ago RT started an interesting project. In Twitter, accounts were opened for the main players in the political arena of 1917 and on their behalf, with a backlog of 100 years, they began to publish tweets. It turned out very interesting for those who are interested in history. It's a pity, it's true that the UK, which first gave permission to publish on behalf of a hundred years ago, then demanded to remove the corresponding Twitter account, but also enough to follow the # 917LIVE hash with great interest.

News about #1917LIVE on Twitter

Today is the night in which the revolution took place. Twitter of 1917 is bursting with messages


----------



## Balancer

I did not want to touch the sick topic of Ukraine. But since they started talking about her ...

Over the past 24 hours, as a result of the outcry over the Ukrainian army of Donetsk, another 5 civilians were killed, including one child.

In total, since the beginning of the conflict in the Donbass, the Ukrainian army has killed about 5,000 people in the DPR. Since the beginning of this year - about 250 people.

Some, of course, will blame Russia for this. But the fact remains that not Russian Ukrainians are killing, but pro-Western Ukrainians are killing pro-Russian Ukrainians. And where the Russian army is in fact, and not in the fantasies of Western media, there is peace and prosperity. Of course, I'm talking about the Crimea. If the Russian troops were in the Donbas, there would be the same peace as in the Crimea.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> I did not want to touch the sick topic of Ukraine. But since they started talking about her ...
> 
> Over the past 24 hours, as a result of the outcry over the Ukrainian army of Donetsk, another 5 civilians were killed, including one child.
> 
> In total, since the beginning of the conflict in the Donbass, the Ukrainian army has killed about 5,000 people in the DPR. Since the beginning of this year - about 250 people.
> 
> Some, of course, will blame Russia for this. But the fact remains that not Russian Ukrainians are killing, but pro-Western Ukrainians are killing pro-Russian Ukrainians. And where the Russian army is in fact, and not in the fantasies of Western media, there is peace and prosperity. Of course, I'm talking about the Crimea. If the Russian troops were in the Donbas, there would be the same peace as in the Crimea.



There is not any Russian troops in Donbass, the lie was invented by western politicians to blame Russia.


----------



## Balancer

Sorry, while there is not enough time for forums, so the topic has temporarily died out. But here's a picture that shows how from Russia processes in show business of the USA now are seen.


----------



## Balancer

WikiLeaks - Vault 8



> Digital certificates for the authentication of implants are generated by the CIA impersonating existing entities. The three examples included in the source code build a fake certificate for the anti-virus company Kaspersky Laboratory, Moscow pretending to be signed by Thawte Premium Server CA, Cape Town. In this way, if the target organization looks at the network traffic coming out of its network, it is likely to misattribute the CIA exfiltration of data to uninvolved entities whose identities have been impersonated.



And then the media is talking about stupid Russian hackers who are hacking America and Europe from their own computers from Russia.

...

However, it was recently more fun. The link to seek laziness, but there was a charge that the Russian hackers disguise themselves in North Korean. But, damn, why disguise themselves under North Korea, when there are many other suitable countries and if there is an opportunity to disguise, then why in most cases hackers are not maximized? Especially to give the opportunity to blame Russia? 

...

I now have rented servers in France, Holland, Germany and Lithuania. I can make a primary output to the network from any of them. If I were interested in hacking, I would first find one of the millions of vulnerable computers in Europe, Africa, Asia - and anywhere in the world. Would create a chain of several hacked computers. To track this is almost impossible ...


----------



## Balancer

The other day a news came that Kevin Spacey will be cut from the already filmed and mounted film "All the Money in the World", which is scheduled for release on December 22, and replaced with a reshoot with another actor.

Of course, you can go even further. For example, cut out Kevin Spacey from ALL movies that have come out with him at all. Promptly to make the necessary scenes in "American Beauty" with another actor. And release the rewired edition to the market. And the old remove from all stores fuck.

So what? In the USSR, they removed the "enemies of the people" from historical photographs. Modern leftliberals have much to learn from their Soviet predecessors.



 

You are on the right road towards totalitarianism, comrades!


----------



## Balancer

This my electronic translation is popular Russian blogger Maxim Kononenko.



> WHY DOES KEVIN SPEISY VARY FROM THE OUR WORLD?
> 
> Because American society is extremely cruel and deadly afraid of itself. If Ridley Scott does not cut Kevin Spacey from the movie "All the money in the world", questions will arise already to Ridley Scott himself. This paranoia grows like a snowball, and all this despite the absolute lack of proof of what happened to the actor. Just some guy said something.
> 
> This total fear we see in the history of allegedly Russia's interference in the elections - if social networks do not support this myth in every possible way, questions will arise already to the social networks themselves. Hunting for witches in the traditions of American society since the days of the Salem court. Three hundred years of vigilance, denunciations and indiscriminate accusations are simply not to be thrown out in the trash can. Therefore, Kevin Spacey, of course, will be destroyed to the ground. No matter how we sympathize with him.


----------



## Stratford57

My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.

RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> "developed advanced science and art "
> Art?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Soviet cinema, for example, is superior to anything that was shot in Russia after the collapse of the USSR. Writers of the USSR received five Nobel Prizes in the field of literature. Post-Soviet writers have not received a single one. And so much.
Click to expand...


in my humble opinion you are unfortunately wrong.Below you can find one of the best after-perestroika movies I advise you to watch.I promise you will enjoy it, it's great.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.
> 
> RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...



I indeed like this guy!
RIP


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.
> 
> RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I indeed like this guy!
> RIP
Click to expand...

What a great interview, thank you SO MUCH, Baron. Never heard it before. I even saved it for myself and wrote down several brilliant phrases.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.
> 
> RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I indeed like this guy!
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great interview, thank you SO MUCH, Baron. Never heard it before. I even saved it for myself and wrote down several brilliant phrases.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your nice words, spasibo!


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.
> 
> RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I indeed like this guy!
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great interview, thank you SO MUCH, Baron. Never heard it before. I even saved it for myself and wrote down several brilliant phrases.
Click to expand...


Enjoy!


----------



## cnelsen

Balancer said:


> The other day a news came that Kevin Spacey will be cut from the already filmed and mounted film "All the Money in the World", which is scheduled for release on December 22, and replaced with a reshoot with another actor.
> 
> Of course, you can go even further. For example, cut out Kevin Spacey from ALL movies that have come out with him at all. Promptly to make the necessary scenes in "American Beauty" with another actor. And release the rewired edition to the market. And the old remove from all stores fuck.
> 
> So what? In the USSR, they removed the "enemies of the people" from historical photographs. Modern leftliberals have much to learn from their Soviet predecessors.
> 
> View attachment 159756
> 
> You are on the right road towards totalitarianism, comrades!


"
You are on the right road towards totalitarianism, comrades! 
"

Yes, we are. But I do not celebrate what (((they))) put you through. I wonder that you celebrate our coming genocide?


----------



## cnelsen

WheelieAddict said:


> Hopefully KGB Putin dies soon.


Putin is on the side of the Russian people. And the Russian people believe he is on the side of the Russian people. And they love him for it. For you to express such a crude sentiment means you are either ignorant, you hate the Russian people, or both.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> in my humble opinion you are unfortunately wrong.Below you can find one of the best after-perestroika movies I advise you to watch.I promise you will enjoy it, it's great.



And you are right, and I'm right  I did not say that there are no good Russian movies at all. There is. But they began to be removed by an order of magnitude less than in the USSR. And the level of the best of these films is still below the level of the best Soviet films.

Actually, in Russian forums, I, just, usually act from the opposite side, when someone claims that there is no normal post-Soviet Russian cinema at all 

If I think it over, I will name ten post-Soviet films and serials, which I can confidently put the highest mark. But this is for 27 years of Russian independence :-/


----------



## cnelsen

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my humble opinion you are unfortunately wrong.Below you can find one of the best after-perestroika movies I advise you to watch.I promise you will enjoy it, it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are right, and I'm right  I did not say that there are no good Russian movies at all. There is. But they began to be removed by an order of magnitude less than in the USSR. And the level of the best of these films is still below the level of the best Soviet films.
> 
> Actually, in Russian forums, I, just, usually act from the opposite side, when someone claims that there is no normal post-Soviet Russian cinema at all
> 
> If I think it over, I will name ten post-Soviet films and serials, which I can confidently put the highest mark. But this is for 27 years of Russian independence :-/
Click to expand...

The thing I don't like about Russian movies is all the characters speak foreign. How is anyone supposed to know what's going on?


----------



## Balancer

cnelsen said:


> I wonder that you celebrate our coming genocide?



It was an evil joke, without joy. I'm depressed by what's happening in the US. For many reasons. Although America clearly shows itself to be an adversary of Russia for most of the time in the past 100 years, it is better to have a good honest opponent than an incomprehensible substance with strange internal self-destructive processes that not only breaks the norms of behavior that have developed in the world, but also sets unhealthy directions of movement in my own country.

Although this is my own opinion, which does not reflect the general mood of the Russians. Most people, the greater the tension in the relationship, the more directly they are happy about the problems and failures of America, not realizing that it will eventually hit them themselves. Our world is now too small, as Richard Bach wrote, *There's No Such Place as Far Away*.

I was not very strong, but I hoped Trump could really return the US to the path of reconstruction, even in a meaningful confrontation with Russia. Alas, it seems, as I wrote before, the case when the tail wags the dog. Trump was much weaker than many believed.

What is happening in the US and the West in the field of sport, art, diplomacy, social relations is a fiasco :-/


----------



## cnelsen

Balancer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that you celebrate our coming genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an evil joke, without joy. I'm depressed by what's happening in the US. For many reasons. Although America clearly shows itself to be an adversary of Russia for most of the time in the past 100 years, it is better to have a good honest opponent than an incomprehensible substance with strange internal self-destructive processes that not only breaks the norms of behavior that have developed in the world, but also sets unhealthy directions of movement in my own country.
> 
> Although this is my own opinion, which does not reflect the general mood of the Russians. Most people, the greater the tension in the relationship, the more directly they are happy about the problems and failures of America, not realizing that it will eventually hit them themselves. Our world is now too small, as Richard Bach wrote, *There's No Such Place as Far Away*.
> 
> I was not very strong, but I hoped Trump could really return the US to the path of reconstruction, even in a meaningful confrontation with Russia. Alas, it seems, as I wrote before, the case when the tail wags the dog. Trump was much weaker than many believed.
> 
> What is happening in the US and the West in the field of sport, art, diplomacy, social relations is a fiasco :-/
Click to expand...

I am right now reading Anton Chekov's The Cherry Orchard. I have only read the first two acts (of his original 1903 version), but it is hitting me very powerfully. The sense of foreboding and loss is palpable and familiar.

Russia and America are the world's two most natural allies, which is why the criminals who run the world will stop at nothing to ensure we are enemies.


----------



## cnelsen

WheelieAddict said:


> No I love the Russian people. KGB Putin out of the way will be a blessing to all Russians.


No one's buying it, Shlomo. Crawl back in your hole.


----------



## Balancer

cnelsen said:


> The thing I don't like about Russian movies is all the characters speak foreign. How is anyone supposed to know what's going on?



By the way, one more interesting difference. As far as I know, in the US when watching foreign films, it is mostly practiced with subtitles. That is an inscription with a translated speech at the bottom of the screen.

In Russia, traditionally, it is customary to dubbing or offscreen (voiceover). When dubbing, specially trained professionals produce a complete re-sounding of foreign actors into Russian. The texts correspond in a way that coincides with phonetics. Movement of the mouth and facial expression of the actor corresponded to the Russian text. It looks as if the actors originally spoke Russian. Pros - you get a very high-quality translation. Cons - it's expensive, difficult, long and lost the voice and emotions of the original actor. So now officially translate all new films in theaters and DVD/BD.

Here is a trailer with an example of a dubbing translation:


The second popular option is voiceover (offscreen) translation. In this case, the audio track with the original speech is muffled and over it the speech of the artist-interpreters is written without an exact correspondence of phonetics. There can be several voice-over speakers, and maybe even one. So it turns out much cheaper and faster. Now this way usually make informal pirated translations and so translate the series. Pros - cheap and fast. Translation of the next series of the series can take literally 1-2 days. Cons - the quality is slightly lower than that of dubbing.

Here is an example of the trailer of the series with a voiceover:


Well, the third way is a translation with subtitles. As far as I know, the most popular option in the US  But it's not very popular in Russia. There are, of course, fans who watch foreign movies only in this way. So you can still hear the voice of the original actor. Plus it helps to learn foreign languages. But personally, I can not at the same time take a keen interest in everything that is happening on the screen and read the text at the bottom of the screen  When I read the text, I do not see the facial expressions and gestures of the actor, who often carry information no less than the text. And even more so I do not see what is happening on the screen as a whole. When I look at the whole screen - I can not concentrate reading what is written from below


----------



## Balancer

If it's not difficult, please vote in this poll on this forum 

What associations do you call the term "Miss Oral"?


----------



## Balancer

Yes, American diplomacy has another achievement in the field of glasnost and freedom of speech. In the Russian parliament, in response to US pressure against RT and Sputnik, they began talking about the introduction of retaliatory actions against CNN, Voice of America and Radio Liberty. I am not so much worried about the US pressure against the Russian media, like the fact that the tightening of nuts in Russia leads to a decrease in the level of freedom in Russia itself :-/


----------



## Balancer

A bit about Navalny 

In Russia, now there are laws on which any public events (rallies, marches, processions, etc.) must first be coordinated with the city administration. On the one hand, of course, this is some kind of tool for managing and possibly suppressing popular discontent. On the other - in the city, indeed, a large number of people can create problems. Overlap the roads for transport, interfere with the passage of doctors and firefighters. A large spontaneous crowd can also be a good target for terrorists, from suicide bombers to heavy trucks, and in the crowd there can be (and often are, in fact) simple provocateurs. Therefore, those who wish to hold a rally, submit an application. If the application is satisfied, the state provides (at its own expense) all the conditions for its conduct - policing for protection, protective barriers to transport, ambulance, negotiates options for detour, so that rescuers, if necessary, traveled by other roads and so on.

So, about the Navalny. His traditional behavior recently.

For example, for today he was allowed to hold rallies in four cities. In Moscow, St. Petersburg, Chelyabinsk and Kemerovo. The city administration involved hundreds of policemen, dozens of rescuers, organized conditions ... Physically Navalny can speak only in one place. This means that in three other cases the rally will not take place and the public funds will be spent. What do you think, where will Navalny play? In Izhevsk! In the city, at a rally in which he did not even apply! By law, participants in an unsanctioned rally must be detained and fined for violating public order.

And in four cities, the police will be wet in the rain and snow instead of the day off, freezing to guard the agreed, but never held rallies.

...

By the way, Navalny does not have any opportunity to register for the role of presidential candidate in these elections. By law, you can run for president only if there is no previous conviction within the last 10 years. And Navalny right now has a conditional sentence in force. Nevertheless, he is actively leading the presidential campaign 

Here is such a mysterious opposition in Russia ...


----------



## Balancer

> Tactics of ISIS, Hayat Tahrir al-Sham, and other violent extremist groups include the use of suicide bombers, kidnapping, small and heavy arms, improvised explosive devices, *and chemical weapons.*



// Syria Travel Warning

Judging by the news of Google, this recognition remained virtually unnoticed in the West. Well, really, do not apologize for the same 59 Tomahawks issued at the Syrian airbase of Shayrat because of the allegations of the Assad regime.

Here, for example, the chlorine tanks that the Syrian army found in the territories liberated from An-Nusra. But who cares, right?



 

Can compare with a typical 400-liter container for chlorine.



 

Why does An-Nusra need chlorine? Disinfect water on an industrial scale? And why these tanks had to be carefully buried?


----------



## Balancer

A bit of Russian aggressive military propaganda to you in the feed 

This is the song of the Russian bard Nikolai Anisimov, who sings to military aviation subjects. The song is dedicated to Russia's entry into the Syrian war.


The main leitmotif is "we are in work for our direct purpose". In the sense that Russian aviation for the first time in its post-Soviet history works with real benefits.

For those who do not like the song, it may be interesting to watch the military video.


----------



## Baron

cnelsen said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my humble opinion you are unfortunately wrong.Below you can find one of the best after-perestroika movies I advise you to watch.I promise you will enjoy it, it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are right, and I'm right  I did not say that there are no good Russian movies at all. There is. But they began to be removed by an order of magnitude less than in the USSR. And the level of the best of these films is still below the level of the best Soviet films.
> 
> Actually, in Russian forums, I, just, usually act from the opposite side, when someone claims that there is no normal post-Soviet Russian cinema at all
> 
> If I think it over, I will name ten post-Soviet films and serials, which I can confidently put the highest mark. But this is for 27 years of Russian independence :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing I don't like about Russian movies is all the characters speak foreign. How is anyone supposed to know what's going on?
Click to expand...


I worked in Russia thirty years ago therefore I know the country and a little bit Russian language. This movie is great, too sad you can not understand it.I can say it is the best movie of modern Russia.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my humble opinion you are unfortunately wrong.Below you can find one of the best after-perestroika movies I advise you to watch.I promise you will enjoy it, it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are right, and I'm right  I did not say that there are no good Russian movies at all. There is. But they began to be removed by an order of magnitude less than in the USSR. And the level of the best of these films is still below the level of the best Soviet films.
> 
> Actually, in Russian forums, I, just, usually act from the opposite side, when someone claims that there is no normal post-Soviet Russian cinema at all
> 
> If I think it over, I will name ten post-Soviet films and serials, which I can confidently put the highest mark. But this is for 27 years of Russian independence :-/
Click to expand...


OK, I'm waiting, but I hope 'Matilda' would be in your garbage bin.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> OK, I'm waiting, but I hope 'Matilda' would be in your garbage bin.



I do not plan to watch "Matilda", so I can not evaluate it 



Baron said:


> This movie is great, too sad you can not understand it.I can say it is the best movie of modern Russia.



"Island" ("Ostrov" in Russian) - a strong film. 10 out of 10 by my estimation. But I can not consider him the best post-Soviet film - he is one among several that I value highly and I can not say which one is the best 

Here are some more films that I appreciate highly. In chronological order, not in order of ranking.

- The Return (2003)
- Idiot (TV Mini-Series, 2003)
- Master i Margarita (TV Mini-Series, 2005)
- Time for picking stones (2005)
- Liquidation (TV Series, 2007)
- We Are from the Future (2008)
- Apostol (TV Mini-Series, 2008)

I wanted to give links to these films on IMDB, but suddenly IMDB now fell


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm waiting, but I hope 'Matilda' would be in your garbage bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not plan to watch "Matilda", so I can not evaluate it
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is great, too sad you can not understand it.I can say it is the best movie of modern Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Island" ("Ostrov" in Russian) - a strong film. 10 out of 10 by my estimation. But I can not consider him the best post-Soviet film - he is one among several that I value highly and I can not say which one is the best
> 
> Here are some more films that I appreciate highly. In chronological order, not in order of ranking.
> 
> - The Return (2003)
> - Idiot (TV Mini-Series, 2003)
> - Master i Margarita (TV Mini-Series, 2005)
> - Time for picking stones (2005)
> - Liquidation (TV Series, 2007)
> - We Are from the Future (2008)
> - Apostol (TV Mini-Series, 2008)
> 
> I wanted to give links to these films on IMDB, but suddenly IMDB now fell
Click to expand...


I know only 'Idiot',it's indeed very good, I gonna check others.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> I know only 'Idiot',it's indeed very good, I gonna check others.



By the way, in animation, Russia now looks good. Animated series Masha and Bear and Smeshariki received international fame.


Smeshariki even make a special adaptation for the American market. Under the name Kikoriki and with a simpler plot and jokes - in Russia these are cartoons not only for children, but also for adults, there are jokes for all ages. The Kikoriki variant is made only for children.


Also, little is known abroad, but my friends and I highly appreciate contemporary cartoons on the motifs of old Russian fairy tales - the Three Bogatyr and Ivan Tsarevich and the gray wolf.

These two animated cycles in English in YouTube I did not find, but found the first part of the "Three Bogatyrs" with English subtitles:


----------



## Balancer

And again about politics. Today in Barcelona for the action of the supporters of the independence of Catalonia came 750 thousand Russian agents


----------



## Balancer

> Postwoman Maria Rubtsova, who carries parcels in the suburbs on horseback, became the face of AliExpress in China.
> 
> The 24-year-old rider will open the World Shopping Day on November 11 together with the founders of the Alibaba Group. The company chose Maria after the visit to Russia of Chinese journalists who made reports about the orders of Russians on AliExpress. During the visit, they visited the offices of the "Post of Russia" in the villages and small towns.
> 
> In the village of Marino, journalists were struck by the dedication of Mary, who carries parcels and mail on horseback in any weather. When they told about Masha in China and showed her photos, she became a real hero of social media and press in the country.
> 
> Maria moved to the village of Oparino from Moscow in 2015 and immediately settled in the post office in the neighboring village of Marino. There are eight villages in its service. In good weather, she moves on a black stallion Kosmos, in a bad preference moped.



In Russia there is such a saying - "And laughter, and sin" ("I smekh, i grekh"). It's when something is both fun and sad. The proverb is very common, it is clear that in Russia this is one of the traditional troubles  Here and there. Pleasant news, but ashamed of our mail:


----------



## Balancer

I saw here another video clip dedicated to the war of Russia in Syria. This time in honor of the special forces and some English song.


The text on hearing is almost not catch, so I do not know how it fits. And the video is not all about Syria. But still share this clip


----------



## Balancer

Well, then immediately, and a clip, again about Russia in Syria


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> And again about politics. Today in Barcelona for the action of the supporters of the independence of Catalonia came 750 thousand Russian agents
> 
> View attachment 159981



The lying western presstitutes would report about 3m KGB-officers commanded direct by Putin.


----------



## Balancer

Well, here, the Ministry of Defense of Russia loudly got into a puddle. In the accounts on Facebook and Twitter, there were photos of "ISIS convoy leaving from Abu-Kemal towards the Syrian-Iraqi border".





But the photos show footage from the game AC-130 Gunship Simulator 





People on social networks are wondering if General Konashenkov has a gun to shoot himself. This is the official representative of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, which is responsible for the publication of such materials.

Western users can rejoice, there was a real example of the publication of fake news by Russian media


----------



## Eugene

I do not understand why info about Russia is placed in ‘Asia’ part of this forum. 
Yes, most of Russian territory is situated in Asia but the most of population lives in European part. Population makes culture and mentality not territory. Historically and culturally Russia is European country though it always looks to be a kind of opposition to west. It is only because if long lasting aggressive attitude of Britain to Russia. They have been afraid of us since Ivan IV (Groznyi, not Terrible as the translation is absolutely incorrect) while Britain dominates in ‘west’...EU and USA represent still the same British points.


----------



## Eugene

As for Russian movies one should realize that Holywood is not what everyone wants from movie. 
Holywood style of movies is just entertainment almost without any useful background. But Russian movies were always quite another - they taught spectators, they brought some ideas on how real human should behave, they made spectators think about some philosophical matters some aspects of morality, etc. But Holywood is just 2 hours of fun and forget about the movie just several seconds after “The end” sign. 

So how can one compare?

The same as comparing Tolstoy, Burns, Pushkin, Shakespear to Marvel comics.


----------



## Eugene

I do admit that Holywood is world leader in making dome special effects and it is the main thing they use to promote their movies. 
But at the same time Holywood is huge and ugly instrument of propaganda. Most of folks do not study history neither read books or even some reliable analytical articles on political themes and alike. But they do watch movies! And what they see - USA is full of heros, always save the world while Russians are stupid angry barbarians always drunk and trying to ruin the world.


----------



## Balancer

I have not written anything here for a long time. A lot of work has come down. Although there have been a lot of interesting news and events that I would like to evaluate 

This is where the news went.



> *Google News will hide RT and Sputnik news from users*
> 
> _News aggregator Google News will learn how to rank news items from RT and Sputnik in order to combat “Russian propaganda”. This is reported by the portal VICE with reference to the chairman of the board of directors of Alphabet, which includes Google Inc, Eric Schmidt._
> 
> At the forum on international security in the Canadian Halifax, Schmidt said that Google intends to resist the “spread of disinformation.” The company is working on a news site evaluation system that will generate Google News issuance in accordance with the internal rating of the source. Schmidt stressed that such a policy will primarily affect RT and Sputnik.
> 
> “We do not want to block websites, it’s not our style of work, I’m not a supporter of censorship, I’m a supporter of ranking,” the chairman of the company’s board of directors says.
> 
> Earlier, the US Department of Justice brought RT America to the list of foreign agents under the Foreign Agents Act of 1938, and many other foreign state media such as the British BBC, the Chinese CCTV, the French television channel France 24, the German radio station Deutsche Welle, are not registered in this quality.
> 
> Editor-in-chief of RT and Sputnik Margarita Simonyan stated that the TV channel chose between registration and criminal case, and congratulated “the American freedom of speech and everyone who still believes in it.”



// Google News will hide RT and Sputnik news from users

But I do not find the original source, so I can not assess how reliable it is and is it not exaggerated? That is, Google is really openly involved in the political struggle or was it not?


----------



## Balancer

There is such an interesting Polish SF&F painter, Jakub Rozalski. Despite its largely anti-Russian creativity, its pictures in Russia are popular  And now, every time I look at his pictures, I have an association with China.

When I watch Chinese movies about World War II (for example, Ip Man), I get the impression that the Chinese perceive their enemies as a natural disaster. For example, cruel Japanese came. They create terrible things. Someone proudly resists them on an individual level. But all this protest is powerless. It is impossible to fight with a volcano or a hurricane. You can escape, hide and wait for the storm to go away. Time passes and the Japanese leave. Themselves. Their time is over. All the processes of the war between the USSR and the USA and Japan remain somewhere far behind the scenes - this is not important from the point of view of the Chinese psychology. The storm subsided on its own. You can leave the shelter. Probably, that's why Sun Tzu said "If you wait by the river long enough, the bodies of your enemies will float by".

So, in the paintings of Rozalski I see the same story  Some absolutely irresistible monsters come from Germany or Russia. But it's enough to wait and they will die themselves.





P.S. It is interesting that Rozalski himself does not live in Poland, but in Hamburg. Probably waiting in a safe place until the next storm is over


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday in the Russian Internet there was a big noise. A real scandal caused a Russian schoolboy to speak before the deputies of the Bundestag on the occasion of the National Mourning Day in Germany.

Russian Teenager's Peaceful Speech In Germany Kicks Up Angry Reaction Back Home

 Talking about his historical researches, the schoolboy stated that many Wehrmacht soldiers did not want to fight, died in Soviet captivity under difficult conditions, and their graves are now in terrible condition. And he called such soldiers "innocently dead."

For Russia, which lost 27 million people at the hands of these "innocently murdered", the words sound very blasphemous. It's not surprising that a lot of people were outraged. Trying to look for the guilty, blaming teachers, parents ...

But the problem is much deeper. After the collapse of the USSR, there is no state ideology in Russia. Teachers have long been not the main or even weighty means of ideological upbringing. Teachers, in general, have a very low social and weight-forming outlook. Not every teacher - Makarenko (Anton Makarenko - Wikipedia), able to light students. It needs talent, and talent is always very small. An ordinary teacher is not a competitor to the rest of the shaping environment.

Any traveling seminars of quality professionals will not help. Firstly, there are practically no such professionals, and secondly, the rare, once a year or the order of such an event will not affect the formation of the worldview of students.

The question is solved only in a complex way. At the level of not even the entire education program, but the entire cultural program of the country. But we do not have that. There is no ideology, there are no holistic programs.

So in this case, there is no one to blame, unless you try to stupidly appoint someone extreme.

But the fact that the boy now began to persecute, among other things, MUCH worse than his stupid phrase.


----------



## Balancer

A little positive.

The press secretary of the Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu was 26-year-old Rossiyana Markovskaya.



 

Rossina was born on January 6, 1991. She graduated from the Faculty of Journalism of the Far Eastern Federal University. After working as a correspondent, a news anchor and the author of programs on the channel of GTRK "Vladivostok". For a while, she worked on the TV channel "Zvezda" ("Star").


----------



## yiostheoy

Balancer said:


> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129


This madness is afflicting the world.

Fortunately these are mostly Millennials and therefore they are expendable.


----------



## yiostheoy

Balancer said:


> "The Economist" put Putin on the cover in this form.
> 
> View attachment 158161
> 
> https://www.economist.com/news/lead...tober-revolution-russia-once-again-under-rule
> 
> In my opinion, they wanted to offend Putin. But the Russian liked it
> 
> It seems to me, but in the West politicians more and more often miss in assessing the reaction of Russia


Putin has become a rich and powerful man and his people love him.

Gotta' give him credit for that much.


----------



## Balancer

Today it is exactly 4 years since the beginning of EuroMaidan in Kiev. Which led to a coup in Kiev. Separating of Donbass. Care of Crimea to Russia. The Civil War in Ukraine. Tens of thousands of deaths. The severance of relations between Russia and the West. The growth of fascism in Ukraine. The impoverishment of this unfortunate country ...

That's how it all began:


----------



## Balancer

“Mission nearly accomplished” was Vladimir Putin’s message following a surprise meeting with Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad in Sochi on Monday.  

Putin just had a surprise meeting with Assad

...

Russia plans to complete a military operation in Syria in December 2017. The maximum number of people and equipment in the country will be reduced, air strikes on militants will stop:


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Today it is exactly 4 years since the beginning of EuroMaidan in Kiev. Which led to a coup in Kiev. Separating of Donbass. Care of Crimea to Russia. The Civil War in Ukraine. Tens of thousands of deaths. The severance of relations between Russia and the West. The growth of fascism in Ukraine. The impoverishment of this unfortunate country ...
> 
> That's how it all began:


A couple of days ago Italians revealed a documentary of those events from the words of snipers, who were shooting both sides.

"Ukraine-the hidden truth" an Italian film about snipers on the Maidan in Ukraine (20 minutes film)

^English subtitles

Long story of the Italian documentary short:

Feb 20, 2014: a group of unknown snipers starts shooting both at police and protesters, pretty soon almost 80 killed.. Until today *the official version is about slaughter conducted by order of Kremlin-backed government.*

Minister of foreign affairs of Estonia: evidence shows that the people who were killed by snipers from both sides (policemen and people from the street) that they were *the same snipers who killed the people from both sides. *It’s not Yanuckovitch who stands behind snipers but somebody from the new coalition.

They were *Georgian citizens who were among provokers* acting on the protester’s side. One of them says: “The story starts in Tbilisi and there are many personalities who are hidden behind the scenes, first of them is ex-president of Georgia Mikhail Saakashvili. He’s the main hero of the short bloody war against Russia in 2008. The second was his military adviser Mamuka Mamulashvili. Afterwards *he becomes the leader of “Georgian Legion”, a Georgian volunteer group to combat against pro-Russian protesters in Donbass. *This group was organized by Saakashvili, he gave $1000, promised to give $1500 later to each group member and ordered to go to Kiev.

Snipers:

“We had to make provocations, to provoke policemen to turn against the crowd and to attack the people. Mamulashvili presented an *American military guy* [Brian Christopher Boyenger, a sniper from 101 Airborne division USA] and told us *he would be our instructor*. After Maidan he went to Donbass where he would fight in “Georgian Legion”,* he was the one who gave them orders *”

The first suspicions that the protestors were using small arms were connected to Sergey Pashinsky, who was one of Maidan leaders and later became a deputy of Ukrainian parliament.

” In February one could see Parubiy, Pashinsky and Brian in hotel “Ukraine” very often and they were bringing bags with weapons (Makarov pistols, Kalashnikovs automatic rifles, carabines and packs of cartridges. Pashinsky said: *“We have to start shooting, we can’t allow early presidential elections”*. We had to shoot to make more chaos, mess and panic. *There were two Lithuanians in our group too.”*

“Pashinsky told us to take our things and to follow him to Conservatory building, the group was masked. *We were ordered to shoot both policemen (“Berkut”) and protesters without making any difference.* Only lated I realized: we were used, it was a set up.”

While there was shooting at the crowd from “Ukraine” hotel, the protesters were trying to hide inside the hotel. Thus the victims were next to their killers.


----------



## Balancer

> *US one of only three countries to vote against UN resolution condemning glorification of Nazism*
> 
> The US has voted against a United Nations resolution that condemns the glorification of Nazism due to the issues it raises over free speech protections, the state department has said.
> 
> The two other countries that voted against the resolution were *Ukraine* and *Palau*, while 131 voted in favour and 48 nations abstained.



// US one of only three countries to vote against UN resolution condemning Nazism


----------



## Balancer

> *Farnborough organizers prohibit Russia from displaying military products*
> 
> The organizers of the international aerospace show said they take guidance from the British Government’s Export Control Organization
> 
> LONDON, November 21. /TASS/. The organizers of the international aerospace show Farnborough have prohibited Russia from displaying military products at next year’s exhibition, the aerospace show’s press-service has notified TASS.
> 
> "At Farnborough International, we take guidance from the British Government’s Export Control Organization (ECO) regarding the EU embargo on imports of armaments and military hardware to and from Russia. We welcome all exhibitors, Russian or otherwise, that fall within these ECO guidelines," the press-service said.
> 
> "Being a major international showcase, Russian participation is really important. At the 2016 Airshow we hosted a substantial Russian participation including Ilyushin, Irkut, Russian State Technologies Corporation, Sukhoi, Russian Helicopters, UAC and Volga-Dnepr Group. We are expecting similar participation in 2018," Farnborough’s spokeswoman said.



Farnborough organizers prohibit Russia from displaying military products

I do not understand such stupid half-measures. If the West is building a new Iron Curtain, then why not ban any contacts with Russia?

What is the essence of such prohibitions? What do they want to show? Hit Russia economically? A complete ban will be more effective. To cause inconvenience to someone in Russia? And for what? That Russia abandoned the Crimea? This will never happen again. Set up a people in Russia against Putin? Such measures, on the contrary, only increase the unity of the people against the emerging image of the external enemy. What is the essence of such acts?


----------



## Balancer

jimjam said:
			
		

> I have for quite some time been interested in Russia and her people who seem to have a much deeper identity than that of American superficiality



I think it's very difficult to assess the identity of your people from within your country  Much will seem too familiar and ordinary. But for a foreigner it will seem something specific and interesting. In Russia people, in general, traditionally consider foreigners to be first-class people, and compatriots - the second sort  The roots of this relationship go, at least, to Peter the first who aggressively began to lead Russia to the Western way of life and to encourage this in every way encouraged the admiration of all foreign . Tradition is rooted in the Russian aristocracy. There were whole families in which the children of the nobles could not speak Russian. In the XIX century, during the war with Napoleon, many aristocrats spoke French better than in Russian  It would seem that after the 1917 revolution everything had to change - but no. In the USSR, the cult of foreign guests has simply evolved  After the collapse of the USSR and Perestroika, even more so. Now, to some extent, there is a rollback, but still, more than 300 years of admiration for all foreigners quickly does not pass 

I think that each nation has some peculiarities that make it interesting and profound. Other nations simply did not pass the natural geopolitical selection 

...

However, I think this is not even the fault of Peter the Great. And under Ivan the Terrible foreigners were admired. And the first kings of Russia were called to themselves from the Vikings. "Come and own us!" - it was then said


----------



## Balancer

Two years ago in Nature there was an article, why the most tasty food seems to us, which contains 35% of fats and 50% of carbohydrates. That's why we like the taste of chips, peanut butter, chocolate ...

Fat/carbohydrate ratio but not energy density determines snack food intake and activates brain reward areas

I weighed a Russian sandwich on the scale with such a combination of fats and carbohydrates. Perhaps this is close to the ideal?  (a glass of vodka outside the frame - then it would be ideal )






These are two very traditional Russian products - black bread and "salo"  Unambiguously Russian "salo" in English is not translated. It's not bacon, not lard - something similar, but different. Black bread is also poorly known in the West. The closest thing to it is a similar German bread, but it does not exactly resemble it.


----------



## Eugene

Balancer said:


> jimjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have for quite some time been interested in Russia and her people who seem to have a much deeper identity than that of American superficiality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's very difficult to assess the identity of your people from within your country  Much will seem too familiar and ordinary. But for a foreigner it will seem something specific and interesting. In Russia people, in general, traditionally consider foreigners to be first-class people, and compatriots - the second sort  The roots of this relationship go, at least, to Peter the first who aggressively began to lead Russia to the Western way of life and to encourage this in every way encouraged the admiration of all foreign . Tradition is rooted in the Russian aristocracy. There were whole families in which the children of the nobles could not speak Russian. In the XIX century, during the war with Napoleon, many aristocrats spoke French better than in Russian  It would seem that after the 1917 revolution everything had to change - but no. In the USSR, the cult of foreign guests has simply evolved  After the collapse of the USSR and Perestroika, even more so. Now, to some extent, there is a rollback, but still, more than 300 years of admiration for all foreigners quickly does not pass
> 
> I think that each nation has some peculiarities that make it interesting and profound. Other nations simply did not pass the natural geopolitical selection
> 
> ...
> 
> However, I think this is not even the fault of Peter the Great. And under Ivan the Terrible foreigners were admired. And the first kings of Russia were called to themselves from the Vikings. "Come and own us!" - it was then said
Click to expand...

A lot is wrong. 

Today foreigners are not admired but they are interesting subjects for conversation. Curiosity of Russians about foreigners is high. 
But I often face the same when being abroad - people always start talking to me and asking different questions. 
It is absolutely normal due to law level of communication between Russians and western people. 

Ivan IV was Grozny, not Terrible! It is a very wrong translation.

‘First kings’ [you mean Rurik, I guess] were not Vikings but Varyags! A great difference. 
Vikings were Danes, Varyags were Slavic. 

But which is true - Russians are divided into those who admires west and those who insist on own way of development. And thanks god second group grows now rapidly as western culture has shown its unpleasant nature.


----------



## Balancer

Eugene said:


> Today foreigners are not admired but they are interesting subjects for conversation.



For most Russians, anyway, foreign is the best. This applies to goods and to people  Of course, there are many who do not experience piety before foreigners. At what, just, among the educated part today such majority. But this is a relatively small part of the population 

Moreover, it is still more interesting. Specifically, a taken person can by itself abuse the Americans, the British or the Germans for their poor adherence to Russia, arrogance, etc. But when he encounters a foreigner in real life, he often starts to fawn upon him as with his boss  Such an attitude, really, was formed for hundreds of years. Maybe 1,000 years.



Eugene said:


> Ivan IV was Grozny, not Terrible! It is a very wrong translation.



I use the generally accepted name of this king, even if it is an exact translation. Otherwise, foreign readers may not understand who is talking about 



Eugene said:


> ‘First kings’ [you mean Rurik, I guess] were not Vikings but Varyags! A great difference.
> Vikings were Danes, Varyags were Slavic.



"Slavic" Varangians (in English this ethnos, judging by Wikipedia, sounds like this) - they come from Scandinavia and the Baltics 

Varangians - Wikipedia

In any case, without even going into the genetics of the Varangians, the fact is that they were called to the  tsardom (kingdom). They did not choose their own tsar


----------



## Balancer

The forums constantly have to face a negative attitude towards all Muslims entirely. I myself, by American standards, are very intolerant. I always say bluntly that women differ from men in physiology and psychology, that radical religions are evil, that Europe suffers from migrants' invasion. But I call the lie the statement that all Muslims are unapproachable radicals and terrorists. As many know, about 10% of the population in Russia is Muslims. And the vast majority of them are the same people as everyone else. Someone is better, some are worse, but they do not make something warlike out of their faith.

My wife, although an agnostic by faith, is from a Muslim family. My father-in-law is a believing Muslim. I myself am an atheist from an orthodox family  Our marriage of an Orthodox and Muslim kin is perceived quite normally  My friend, by the way, also married a Muslim woman. And they also live well.

In the photo of my brother-in-law's brother-in-law (how long these terms of the relationship are translated into English, in Russian almost for all these relations there is a separate short word - "shurin my testj" ). Carries me a glass of house wine. He is a true orthodox Muslim. And he will be ready to fight with someone who will say that he is not a Muslim. But he has nothing against wine


----------



## Balancer

Here's another photo. Muslims are an idle wedding


----------



## Balancer

But, for contrast, my second cousin is getting married. The priest is also my second cousin, although quite from another family  This is already an Orthodox branch of our clans.


----------



## Balancer

jimjam said:
			
		

> Can you tell me what is the feeling of the Russian people, on the street, toward Mikhail Gorbachev?



Most people refer to Gorbachev or neutrally, or negatively. Even those who rejoice at the collapse of the USSR often believe that this could be done without the chaos and horror of the 1990s. As a rule, Gorbachev is treated as a very weak politician. Although Perestroika was initiated and usually associated with him, the centrifugal processes that led to the collapse of the USSR did not come from him, but from the levels of the regional governments of the republics of the USSR. Every little leader wanted to get his own empire and as soon as the central authority weakened, the state began to fall apart. The USSR, in spite of anti-Soviet myths, was very careful about national identity and self-government. Therefore, the decay took place quickly and easily.

Although personally my attitude towards him is neutral. I perceive him as a person who, for idealistic reasons, tried to do better, but he did not cope with the flow of events that he tried to control. He is more of a victim than a driving force.



			
				jimjam said:
			
		

> And what do you think of his criticism of Putin ............ specifically his comment: "to go further on the path of tightening the screws, having laws that limit the rights and freedoms of people, attacking the news media and organisations of civil society, is a destructive path with no future".



I think that within his worldview he is right. He is really a supporter of great freedom. And in Russia, now, indeed, there are processes of growth of all kinds of restrictions. But here is how much these limitations of freedoms are justified and how hard they are - this can be argued. I think that in vain does Gorbachev accuse Putin of everything. Putin's fault here is rather indirect, only through the state structure that he built. Most of the restrictions in the country are imposed by the fault of the bureaucracy and officials, who are so much easier to live. And most of the inhabitants of the country support these restrictions. Still remember well the combination of poverty and freedom, even the anarchy that existed in the 1990s. And people want stability, even if this leads to restrictions of some part of the population. Most do not notice anything at all.

I believe that now the most stringent processes of restricting freedoms go in the Internet. Here, too, most will not notice anything, and many, like me, easily bypass possible limitations, but I do not like the trend itself. And the West is now very actively provoking these restrictions. All these processes against the Russian media cause a symmetrical response in Russia against Western resources. I'm afraid that we are gradually moving towards the Great Chinese Firewall.



			
				jimjam said:
			
		

> And, how is Gorbachev spending his time currently?



I do not know, I personally do not know him  He disappeared from the political arena, lives quietly at the presidential pension, sometimes, rarely, communicates with the media. Gorbachev is now absolutely not a public figure.


----------



## Balancer

A little about trams and cars in Russia


----------



## Balancer

About the weather. The coldest places in Russia are not the extreme north. In the far north, the ocean and it warms the terrain. The coldest places are in the interior of the continent. What's with the east side. Because in the northern hemisphere, the wind usually blows from west to east. The air that is heated in Europe by the seas and oceans is slowly cooling down on the way over the huge Russian land. And to the east it reaches the lowest temperatures. Therefore, the coldest places in the northern hemisphere in Yakutia. There often the temperature drops below -75°F (-60°C), and sometimes below -95°C (-70°C).

Oymyakon - Wikipedia

It was a preamble, now the storyline 

In Oymyakon, classes in schools are canceled at -61,6°F (-52°C) and lower. A couple of days ago, the temperature dropped to -58°F (-50°C). This is not a reason to cancel class at school. Here, you can see how the children come back from school at -58°F


----------



## Balancer

The proof


----------



## Eugene

I don’t like you wish to express your opinion under the brand of ‘most Russians think’. 

As for Varyags check investigations of population genotypes. Check Scandinavian historical literature. 
Varyags had another religion, culture, language, way of living, they had ships of other types and they used horses in war unlike Vikings. 
How can one call Varyags Vikings after that?
And how can one suppose nation to call someone alien to be their king?
By the way Vikings never come to conquer Rus’ while whole Europe suffered from them - from Britain to Rome. They called Rus’ Gardarika (land of cities) and often came there to serve as warriors. So Rus’ was stronger and more developed. How could people ftom Rus’ call them to rule their lands? 
Nonsense.


----------



## Balancer

> Russian television group RT lost its credentials to cover the US Congress on Wednesday after the US government forced it to register as a "foreign agent."
> 
> In the latest fallout from Russia's alleged interference in last year's presidential election, the committee of journalists which regulates who is accredited to cover the US legislature told RT that they had *voted unanimously* to withdraw its Congressional press pass.
> 
> "The action was taken in response to the registration of RT Network's operating company, T&R Productions LLC, as a foreign agent," Craig Caplan, chair of the Executive Committee of the Congressional Radio & Television Correspondents' Galleries, told RT in a letter.



Hello, good old USSR. He who fights too long against dragons becomes a dragon himself. I remember all these *unanimous* Soviet decisions since the time of my Soviet childhood. And do not even think of someone to speak out against. Immediately called an enemy agent of influence and an agent of world imperialism Putin.

Now we need to wait for another mirror response from the Russian government and another brick in the new iron curtain.


----------



## Balancer

Meanwhile, the number of Russians watching television for seven years fell by half.

Only 29% of Russians choose to watch TV programs as entertainment in their spare time, while pensioners spend their leisure time watching TV 56%. In the age group from 18 to 24 years, less than 10%.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Russian television group RT lost its credentials to cover the US Congress on Wednesday after the US government forced it to register as a "foreign agent."
> 
> In the latest fallout from Russia's alleged interference in last year's presidential election, the committee of journalists which regulates who is accredited to cover the US legislature told RT that they had *voted unanimously* to withdraw its Congressional press pass.
> 
> "The action was taken in response to the registration of RT Network's operating company, T&R Productions LLC, as a foreign agent," Craig Caplan, chair of the Executive Committee of the Congressional Radio & Television Correspondents' Galleries, told RT in a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, good old USSR. He who fights too long against dragons becomes a dragon himself. I remember all these *unanimous* Soviet decisions since the time of my Soviet childhood. And do not even think of someone to speak out against. Immediately called an enemy agent of influence and an agent of world imperialism Putin.
> 
> Now we need to wait for another mirror response from the Russian government and another brick in the new iron curtain.
> 
> View attachment 163488
Click to expand...

So, you think after USA made RT and Sputnik register as foreign agents (even though it violated *their own *freedom of speech) it was _Russian government _who put "brick in the new iron curtain" with its mirror response? Would you be happy if Russia gave USA her other cheek to hit?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Balancer said:


> Meanwhile, the number of Russians watching television for seven years fell by half.




No doubt about it. Our TV became so stupid and boring that,of course, people chose other entertaiments. And any knews can be got from the Net.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> So, you think after USA made RT and Sputnik register as foreign agents  it was _Russian government _who put "brick in the new iron curtain" with its mirror response?



Iron bricks in the wall put both sides. But in regard to our countries in recent years, the United States has been the initiator of the construction of this wall. Russia's actions are reciprocal.

Here you can only argue about what are the causes of the actions of the West (Ukraine, Syria, opposition to the competitor or banal stupidity - there are many options). But the fact is that it is the West that is building a new iron curtain.


----------



## Balancer

Russian test pilot Marina Popovich died yesterday.

Marina Popovich - Wikipedia




 

102 world aviation records. The first woman in the world to overcome the sound barrier.


----------



## Balancer

In recent days, several large deaths for Russia. So a few days ago Dmitry Khvorostovsky died. I think this singer is well known in the West.

Dmitri Hvorostovsky - Wikipedia



 

Despite the serious illness (brain cancer), he continued to lead an active life, did not give up. I, looking at his cheerfulness and participation in various events, generally thought that the information about his illness is empty rumors. Alas, they were true.

Hvorostovsky is posthumously nominated for the Grammy.


----------



## Eugene

Balancer said:


> Russian test pilot Marina Popovich died yesterday.
> 
> Marina Popovich - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 163713
> 
> 102 world aviation records. The first woman in the world to overcome the sound barrier.


Which is true - women in Russia have more rights and still they are women while in USA situation is not equal regarding to salary or profession with much more often met men-like women.


----------



## Eugene

Comrade Johnson said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of Russians watching television for seven years fell by half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. Our TV became so stupid and boring that,of course, people chose other entertaiments. And any knews can be got from the Net.
Click to expand...

Stupid child


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Meanwhile, the number of Russians watching television for seven years fell by half.
> 
> Only 29% of Russians choose to watch TV programs as entertainment in their spare time, while pensioners spend their leisure time watching TV 56%. In the age group from 18 to 24 years, less than 10%.
> 
> View attachment 163489


And it's interesting that what Russians in Russia take for granted and don't watch about 20 millions of Russians in Ukraine would be very happy to watch. You know that official Kiev has cut off all Russian TV and radio stations in Ukraine and substituted them with real dumb Ukrainian sh*t and anti-Russian propaganda. So we, the Russians in Ukraine, would be just happy to watch Russian TV simply by  turning the TV on and to listen to our favorite Russian radio stations at home and in the car instead of watching and listening to them on the Internet.  Just saying...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Eugene said:


> Which is true - women in Russia have more rights and still they are women while in USA situation is not equal regarding to salary or profession with much more often met men-like women.





Eugene said:


> Stupid child



Absolutely. Stupid child talking as if he is a woman.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The voice of Russia...


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true - women in Russia have more rights and still they are women while in USA situation is not equal regarding to salary or profession with much more often met men-like women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Stupid child talking as if he is a woman.
Click to expand...

Sounds like your two major body parts are big mouth and smart as*, Comrade, a perfect fit for "a proud Ukrainian" and embarrassing for somebody who has chosen the Russian Eagle for his avatar.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Sounds like your two major body parts are big mouth and smart as



It's ok, you consist of a very stupid ass only, lover of freedom of speech


----------



## Eugene

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true - women in Russia have more rights and still they are women while in USA situation is not equal regarding to salary or profession with much more often met men-like women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Stupid child talking as if he is a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your two major body parts are big mouth and smart as*, Comrade, a perfect fit for "a proud Ukrainian" and embarrassing for somebody who has chosen the Russian Eagle for his avatar.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but such idiots like him should be ignored - reaction they are affraid most of all.
Say it though I sometimes cannot do it myself


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The voice of Russia...


There are many idiots in the world.
If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.

As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
Click to expand...


So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
Click to expand...

Absolutely!
Russians are not racists or nationalists like you western "cultural" people.

We have more than 200 nations in Russia each kept their culture - language, traditions, holidays, way of living. Unlike Europe and USA who either make them all europeans (americans) or kill.


----------



## Litwin

"The* major of the military unit forced the conscripts to "measure" the sexual organs"*


And this was just one way of bullying soldiers"





Daily live in Muscovite army: "The major of the military unit forced the conscripts to "measure" the


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The voice of Russia...


Muscovy under Putler is more like this


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
Click to expand...

I live in Russian Far East and we have a lot of koreans here, russian koreans living here for 4-6 generations. I have friends among them - the only difference is apperance.
I have business with Japan and China,  so I often meet them. No difference.
Until western society accept this fact you will not be succesful. That is the reason of your regress.

Think of such an idea: what is intelectual difference between european of 18th century and modern one...or compare to one from Middle age.
Absolutely the same!
Difference is only in knowledges.
If you doubt, read books of that times - they thoght same way, they worried about the same problems, they made same conclusions... But some ethics, morality changed, some technical evolution happened which make us think a bit other way and nothing else.

According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

yiostheoy said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Economist" put Putin on the cover in this form.
> 
> View attachment 158161
> 
> https://www.economist.com/news/lead...tober-revolution-russia-once-again-under-rule
> 
> In my opinion, they wanted to offend Putin. But the Russian liked it
> 
> It seems to me, but in the West politicians more and more often miss in assessing the reaction of Russia
> 
> 
> 
> Putin has become a rich and powerful man and his people love him.
> 
> Gotta' give him credit for that much.
Click to expand...

he is a thug and the killer, do you know it?


----------



## Litwin

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite satiric/humorist and a true  Russian patriot Mikhail Zadornov died today. A year ago I heard he was diagnosed with cancer and I was hoping an optimist like him would win that battle. Unfortunately, no. I still can't believe we will never laugh at his smart and hilarious stories about both Russia and the West.
> 
> RIP, Mikhail, we'll miss you a lot ans it will be very hard to forget you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I indeed like this guy!
> RIP
Click to expand...

you´d love this too in this case


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Litwin said:


>



How about you stop spamming the thread with videos and provide discussion instead!


----------



## Litwin

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop spamming the thread with videos and provide discussion instead!
Click to expand...

I dont do discussions   in TV.ru Stalinist propaganda style, do you?


----------



## Stratford57

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop spamming the thread with videos and provide discussion instead!
Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!!! He keeps spamming the whole forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!
> Russians are not racists or nationalists like you western "cultural" people.
> 
> We have more than 200 nations in Russia each kept their culture - language, traditions, holidays, way of living. Unlike Europe and USA who either make them all europeans (americans) or kill.
Click to expand...


What's your explanation to why an Ethiopia not colonized is so far behind a former Communist country which had heavy losses in WW2 of China?

I don't know, I've found ideals like eugenics, race realism,  anti-Jewish, anti-Muslim, anti-Gypsy, and Nationalism are more prevalent in Eastern Europe today, than in Western Europe today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Russian Far East and we have a lot of koreans here, russian koreans living here for 4-6 generations. I have friends among them - the only difference is apperance.
> I have business with Japan and China,  so I often meet them. No difference.
> Until western society accept this fact you will not be succesful. That is the reason of your regress.
> 
> Think of such an idea: what is intelectual difference between european of 18th century and modern one...or compare to one from Middle age.
> Absolutely the same!
> Difference is only in knowledges.
> If you doubt, read books of that times - they thoght same way, they worried about the same problems, they made same conclusions... But some ethics, morality changed, some technical evolution happened which make us think a bit other way and nothing else.
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
Click to expand...


East Asians only have an IQ slightly higher than Whites.
But, some groups like Africans, Hispanics, and Arabs have an IQ quite, or even much lower than Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
Click to expand...


I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.

No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...

I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.

South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.

Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.

The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.

But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.

Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.

The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.

Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.

This includes

- Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.

- Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.

- Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.

- Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.

-  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky

- Writer Nikolai Gogol.

- Writer Dostoeyevsky.

- Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.

- Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.

- Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.

- Artist Malevich.

- Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.

- Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.

- General Konstantin Rokossovsky

- General Anton Deniken.

- Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Eugene said:


> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs....





Eugene said:


> Russians are not racists or nationalists like you western "cultural" people.



Another moron who talks on all the nation's behalf.... The worst kind of idiots.


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians are not racists or nationalists like you western "cultural" people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another moron who talks on all the nation's behalf.... The worst kind of idiots.
Click to expand...

Comrade, so far you have been fighting against Russians who love Russia (with Sbiker  in another thread). Don't you think it would make a lot more sense  to start fighting against those who hate Russia instead? There are tons of those on this forum for you.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade, so far you have been fighting against Russians who love Russia



What bullshit... 'Russians who love Russia' is the guy who was there 30 years ago and mucked all the forum with idiotic posts? You are the only person who puts 'likes' under his shit. And I don't fight against anybody. The Net is for discussions, not fighting.




> There are tons of those on this forum for you.


OK, name them. I fear that 'tons' is a fruit of your vivid imagination.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
Click to expand...

what do you think about 100% Slavic dances in Moscow ?  something for NY?


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade, so far you have been fighting against Russians who love Russia (with Sbiker  in another thread). Don't you think it would make a lot more sense  to start fighting against those who hate Russia instead? There are tons of those on this forum for you.



One of the reasons why I try not to argue with my compatriots, even if I do not agree with them  If a person is intelligent, then the dispute is useless, since his opinion was thus formed. And you can only exchange this opinion. If a person is a fool, then in a dispute I will go down to his level. As they say in Russia - "never argue with a fool, other people may not notice the difference between you"  The negative opinion of a fool about my country, once expressed, will remain only a single time expressed opinion. But if you start arguing with him, it will look like two fools, constantly kicking negative propaganda 

If that, I did not mean anyone specific in this topic, just voiced my general principle


----------



## Balancer

*Latvia Bans Russian Judges From Military Simulation Contest*

COPENHAGEN, Denmark — An association of airsoft players in Latvia is expressing outrage after three Russian contest judges were deported before the start of a tournament for teams that use replica weapons and plastic pellets in military simulations.

The Latvian Airsoft Players Association said the Open Baltic Airsoft Cup 2017 will be rescheduled after the Russians were banned from the one-day competition.

The association said it communicated "intensively" with Latvian authorities ahead of the "sport event" that was expected to draw about 300 participants. It says the tournament likely will be moved to another country.

The Russian judges entered Latvia legally. However, Latvia's Security Police told the Baltic News Service "an efficient control mechanism" was needed to prevent "military tactical trainings in Latvia."

Latvia, Estonia and Lithuania are concerned about Moscow's military muscle in the Baltic region.

// Latvia Bans Russian Judges From Military Simulation Contest


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> *Latvia Bans Russian Judges From Military Simulation Contest*
> 
> COPENHAGEN, Denmark — An association of airsoft players in Latvia is expressing outrage after three Russian contest judges were deported before the start of a tournament for teams that use replica weapons and plastic pellets in military simulations.
> 
> The Latvian Airsoft Players Association said the Open Baltic Airsoft Cup 2017 will be rescheduled after the Russians were banned from the one-day competition.
> 
> The association said it communicated "intensively" with Latvian authorities ahead of the "sport event" that was expected to draw about 300 participants. It says the tournament likely will be moved to another country.
> 
> The Russian judges entered Latvia legally. However, Latvia's Security Police told the Baltic News Service "an efficient control mechanism" was needed to prevent "military tactical trainings in Latvia."
> 
> Latvia, Estonia and Lithuania are concerned about Moscow's military muscle in the Baltic region.
> 
> // Latvia Bans Russian Judges From Military Simulation Contest




Muscovy is a criminal state, much like North Korea and Cuba


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
Click to expand...

So, you are nationalist...for me it is the same as racist and/or nazi.
All those nazi theories are sick.
IQ test has many questions based on some knowledge that should be given in school or taken from reading books - mathematics, common erudition, etc. How can people in deep Africa show high result if their secondary education is weak, if they have no time, money, possibilities to read books?
I greatly doubt about some mentioned names to be polish...some of them may have couple of drops of polish blood.
Would you like me to write here a list of russian scientists and inventors? It would be too long. But here are the most significant inventions by russians:
*Electric lamp, radio, plane, mobile phone, personal computer, electric tram, colored photo, knapsack parachute, helicopter, seaplane, television, atomic reactor, video tape recorder, spaceship, lazer, supersonic passanger plane, LEDs, modern hybrid engine and huge number of medical inventions.*
I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?


----------



## Stratford57

*Loren R. Graham* (born June 29, 1933, in Hymera, Indiana) is a noted American historian of science, particularly science in Russia. Here is what he says about Russians:

"Russians really were the first in Europe who built locomotives. They really were first who illuminated the streets of their cities with electrical lights. They really started to transmit radio waves before Macroni. They really built first multi-engined passenger aircraft. They really were pioneers in development of transistors and diodes. They really were first who published a paper on the principles of laser action  ahead of others for decades. And they really created the first electronic calculating machine in Europe.

Russians are extraordinary creative people and it has been obviously confirmed with their achievements in music, literature, mathematics and fundamental sciences."

P.S. Russians are just not too good in selling their ideas.

*Aleksandr Popov*, physicist and electrical engineer acclaimed in Russia as the inventor of radio. Evidently he built his first primitive radio receiver, a lightning detector (*1895*), without knowledge of the contemporary work of the Italian inventor Guglielmo Marconi. The genuineness and the value of Popov’s successful experiments are not seriously doubted, but Marconi’s priority is usually conceded.
Aleksandr Popov | Russian engineer

*Guglielmo *Marconi was  founder of The Wireless Telegraph & Signal Company in the United Kingdom in *1897*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are nationalist...for me it is the same as racist and/or nazi.
> All those nazi theories are sick.
> IQ test has many questions based on some knowledge that should be given in school or taken from reading books - mathematics, common erudition, etc. How can people in deep Africa show high result if their secondary education is weak, if they have no time, money, possibilities to read books?
> I greatly doubt about some mentioned names to be polish...some of them may have couple of drops of polish blood.
> Would you like me to write here a list of russian scientists and inventors? It would be too long. But here are the most significant inventions by russians:
> *Electric lamp, radio, plane, mobile phone, personal computer, electric tram, colored photo, knapsack parachute, helicopter, seaplane, television, atomic reactor, video tape recorder, spaceship, lazer, supersonic passanger plane, LEDs, modern hybrid engine and huge number of medical inventions.*
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
Click to expand...


TV was invented by Paul Nipkow, he was Kashubian, or a Polish tribe.

Wasn't the Russian who invented Airplanes of Alexander Mozhaysky also of a Polish origin?

LED's was by Rusyn American Nick Holonyak, I wouldn't call that a Russian.

As for space shapes, by Korolev?
Korolev came from Ukraine.
Probably the surname is Korolewski a Polish one.

The  first  practical Video tape recorder was the Aeroscope by Polish Kazimierz Prószyński .
The 
Video tape recorder which changed Hollywood the Nagra was by Polish Kudelski.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stratford57 said:


> *Loren R. Graham* (born June 29, 1933, in Hymera, Indiana) is a noted American historian of science, particularly science in Russia. Here is what he says about Russians:
> 
> "Russians really were the first in Europe who built locomotives. They really were first who illuminated the streets of their cities with electrical lights. They really started to transmit radio waves before Macroni. They really built first multi-engined passenger aircraft. They really were pioneers in development of transistors and diodes. They really were first who published a paper on the principles of laser action  ahead of others for decades. And they really created the first electronic calculating machine in Europe.
> 
> Russians are extraordinary creative people and it has been obviously confirmed with their achievements in music, literature, mathematics and fundamental sciences."
> 
> P.S. Russians are just not too good in selling their ideas.
> 
> *Aleksandr Popov*, physicist and electrical engineer acclaimed in Russia as the inventor of radio. Evidently he built his first primitive radio receiver, a lightning detector (*1895*), without knowledge of the contemporary work of the Italian inventor Guglielmo Marconi. The genuineness and the value of Popov’s successful experiments are not seriously doubted, but Marconi’s priority is usually conceded.
> Aleksandr Popov | Russian engineer
> 
> *Guglielmo *Marconi was  founder of The Wireless Telegraph & Signal Company in the United Kingdom in *1897*



Marconi ripped off  of Serb Nikola Tesla's patents, anyways.

The first more modern street lamps were by Polish Ignacy Lukasiewicz, who invented Kerosene Lamps.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't call East Slavians stupid, just not as smart as Poles.

Keep in mind Poland had founded the scientific revolution with Copernicus.

Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.


----------



## Litwin

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are nationalist...for me it is the same as racist and/or nazi.
> _*All those nazi theories are sick.*_
> IQ test has many questions based on some knowledge that should be given in school or taken from reading books - mathematics, common erudition, etc. How can people in deep Africa show high result if their secondary education is weak, if they have no time, money, possibilities to read books?
> I greatly doubt about some mentioned names to be polish...some of them may have couple of drops of polish blood.
> Would you like me to write here a list of russian scientists and inventors? It would be too long. But here are the most significant inventions by russians:
> *Electric lamp, radio, plane, mobile phone, personal computer, electric tram, colored photo, knapsack parachute, helicopter, seaplane, television, atomic reactor, video tape recorder, spaceship, lazer, supersonic passanger plane, LEDs, modern hybrid engine and huge number of medical inventions.*
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
Click to expand...

really`whats about your putin´s " russkimir"  fascist ideology? 

*Putin's Russia: A Moderate Fascist State - The American Interest*
https://www.the-american-interest.com/.../putins-russia-a-moder...
Översätt den här sidan
23 jan. 2017 - On June 24, 2016, the State Duma (the lower house of the _Russian_ parliament), in its final session before the September elections, endorsed a highly controversial bill drastically expanding the capacity of the secret services to intervene in citizens' private lives and introducing extrajudicial persecution of ...

*The Russian World in Moscow's Strategy | Center for Strategic and ...*
The Russian World in Moscow’s Strategy
22 aug. 2016 - While the latter is based on legal norms and definitions, the “_Russian World_” is an idea defined purely on the basis of self-identification. In 2014, these terms practically converged within Russian political vocabulary, forming a _nationalist_ narrative about the necessity of _Russia's_ revival as a great power and ...

*Alt-right connections to Putin and Russia - Business Insider*
www.businessinsider.com/russia-connections-to-the-alt-right-20...
10 dec. 2016 - 'A model for civilization': _Putin's Russia_ has emerged as 'a beacon for _nationalists_' and the American alt-right. Natasha Bertrand. Dec. 10, 2016, 9:29 .... It was started, in cooperation with the Russian Orthodox Church, to promote the idea of a "_Russian World_" of compatriots. As of today, the foundation has a ...


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call East Slavians stupid, just not as smart as Poles.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland had founded the scientific revolution with Copernicus.
> 
> _*Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe *_during the Renaissance like Poland had.
Click to expand...


Mogolian ulus of Juchi had had 0 connection to Europe, except wars , the Crown was part of Europe , all what Muscovites got they get from Belarus/VKL, the Crown (Poland) or Ukraine. language, even fake terms_* "golden horde " (Tatar-Mongol rule), tributes (dan´) *_ ware  created in Krakow in 17c. Language Belarusians made for them  , "Rus´" narrative  gave them Ukrainians


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call East Slavians stupid, just not as smart as Poles.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland had founded the scientific revolution with Copernicus.
> 
> _*Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe *_during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mogolian ulus of Juchi had had 0 connection to Europe, except wars , the Crown was part of Europe , all what Muscovites got they get from Belarus/VKL, the Crown (Poland) or Ukraine. language, even fake terms_* "golden horde " (Tatar-Mongol rule), tributes (dan´) *_ ware  created in Krakow in 17c. Language Belarusians made for them  , "Rus´" narrative  gave them Ukrainians
Click to expand...


The Vladimir Suzdal became the Duchy of Moscow which became Russia.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call East Slavians stupid, just not as smart as Poles.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland had founded the scientific revolution with Copernicus.
> 
> _*Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe *_during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mogolian ulus of Juchi had had 0 connection to Europe, except wars , the Crown was part of Europe , all what Muscovites got they get from Belarus/VKL, the Crown (Poland) or Ukraine. language, even fake terms_* "golden horde " (Tatar-Mongol rule), tributes (dan´) *_ ware  created in Krakow in 17c. Language Belarusians made for them  , "Rus´" narrative  gave them Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vladimir Suzdal became the Duchy of Moscow which became Russia.
Click to expand...



in Which century? "The Vladimir Suzdal became Duchy of _*Moscow*_" you know why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Balancer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> As for space shapes, by Korolev?



Konstantin Eduardovich Tsiolkovsky, known also as K. E. Tsiolkovskii, (Russian: Константи́н Эдуа́рдович Циолко́вский, IPA: [kənstɐnˈtʲin ɪdʊˈardəvʲɪtɕ tsɨɐlˈkofskʲɪj] (About this sound listen); Polish: Konstanty Ciołkowski; 17 September [O.S. 5 September] 1857  – 19 September 1935) was a Russian and Soviet rocket scientist and pioneer of the astronautic theory. 

Konstantin Tsiolkovsky - Wikipedia



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Korolev came from Ukraine.
> Probably the surname is Korolewski a Polish one.



Sergey Korolev was born in Russia and in a Russian family. Moreover, his father was a teacher of the Russian language  This is now Zhytomyr is on the territory of Ukraine, and at that time it was Russia. His mother had a Ukrainian surname, but for Russia it does not mean anything - I also had a great-grandmother with a Ukrainian surname. Ukrainians with Russians are one nation, as if one does not want to think otherwise to someone else.

Sergei Korolev - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Balancer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for space shapes, by Korolev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konstantin Eduardovich Tsiolkovsky, known also as K. E. Tsiolkovskii, (Russian: Константи́н Эдуа́рдович Циолко́вский, IPA: [kənstɐnˈtʲin ɪdʊˈardəvʲɪtɕ tsɨɐlˈkofskʲɪj] (About this sound listen); Polish: Konstanty Ciołkowski; 17 September [O.S. 5 September] 1857  – 19 September 1935) was a Russian and Soviet rocket scientist and pioneer of the astronautic theory.
> 
> Konstantin Tsiolkovsky - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korolev came from Ukraine.
> Probably the surname is Korolewski a Polish one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sergey Korolev was born in Russia and in a Russian family. Moreover, his father was a teacher of the Russian language  This is now Zhytomyr is on the territory of Ukraine, and at that time it was Russia. His mother had a Ukrainian surname, but for Russia it does not mean anything - I also had a great-grandmother with a Ukrainian surname. Ukrainians with Russians are one nation, as if one does not want to think otherwise to someone else.
> 
> Sergei Korolev - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Konstantin Ciolkowski's father was Polish.

If Korolev is such a Russian surname, why is there a Polish surname Korolewski?


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>


*Chechen Muslims* know how to treat *Muscovite *budlo . LOL))


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! Op, you muscovy! 

-Litwin.


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
Click to expand...


) Have you compare Russian and Polish IQ before they left "smart Poland" to get success in Russian Empire, or after?


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TV was invented by Paul Nipkow, he was Kashubian, or a Polish tribe.


Nipkow invented mechanical system but electronic one actual until now - Zworykin. So it can be said that Nipkow invented the idea but Zworykin could realize it.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wasn't the Russian who invented Airplanes of Alexander Mozhaysky also of a Polish origin?


Mozhaysky was as polish as I am. As for me, I am happy I don't have even a drop of it.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LED's was by Rusyn American Nick Holonyak, I wouldn't call that a Russian.


LED's was invented by Losev in 1923 and he even got patent.
As for Nikolay Golonyak, he worked with LED's 50years later. And he was from Ukraine and called himself rusin by origin (rusins are russians of west ukrainian territories, who refused to be called ukrainians, kept religion and culture of their ancistors who they were torn away by Mongols). According to your nazist theory he was representative of unter-mensch...less-smart nation. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> As for space shapes, by Korolev?
> Korolev came from Ukraine.
> Probably the surname is Korolewski a Polish one.


The same I can say about every scientist in the world - "probably he was russian". How can edult person tell such a silly thing?


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.


Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.


----------



## Litwin

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history*_. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
Click to expand...


you are wrong, Poles have a colossal freedom feeling inside, its a  couture-cod written in their DNA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
Click to expand...


Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.

Had it not been for German, and Russian oppression,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> TV was invented by Paul Nipkow, he was Kashubian, or a Polish tribe.
> 
> 
> 
> Nipkow invented mechanical system but electronic one actual until now - Zworykin. So it can be said that Nipkow invented the idea but Zworykin could realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he was from Ukraine and called himself rusin by origin (rusins are russians of west ukrainian territories, who refused to be called ukrainians, kept religion and culture of their ancistors who they were torn away by Mongols). According to your nazist theory he was representative of unter-mensch...less-smart nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Rusyns may very well be White Croats who became converted by Kievan Rus.

It's one of the theories, fact of the matter is Rusyns aren't Russian.

Nazis thought Dolichocephalic people were superior... Therefor the opposite Brachycephalic Slavs, and Ashkenazi Jews must've been inferior.

I on the other hand question if Dolichocephalic people are even Human.

Dolichocephalic includes Neanderthals, Gorillas, Chimpanzees, Orangutans, Homo Erectus, and Africans, Arabs, Australoids, South Asians etc.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
Click to expand...

 _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
Click to expand...


Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia

Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia

Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"
Click to expand...


Haha, yeah how delightful it was to have the Polish Capital Warsaw destroyed, and had 200,000 Polish civilians in Warsaw killed by German Nazis...


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland hardly had any kind of impact in the world during its whole history. And it can be said about culture, science, social changes of people living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah how delightful it was to have the Polish Capital Warsaw destroyed, and had_* 200,000 Polish civilians in Warsaw *_killed by German Nazis...
Click to expand...


whats you Koba did in that time? made a deal with Nazis, kill entire AK for me, and *I put my satanists -commies  in power*, and  he did it. actually, what Germans did ,was perfectly OK, according that time  rules of the war . what did Koba was a crime ....


----------



## Eugene

SobieskiSavedEurope 
you like nazi theory
you're polish and most polish hate russians
so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.

damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.


Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).

As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*

The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*

_"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.

The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.

Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII

And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was the top leader in science, democracy, and military might during the Renaissance.
> 
> Had it not been for _*German, and Russian oppression*_,  including denying Poles the right to education, Poland probably would have remained near the top of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah how delightful it was to have the Polish Capital Warsaw destroyed, and had_* 200,000 Polish civilians in Warsaw *_killed by German Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats you Koba did in that time? made a deal with Nazis, kill entire AK for me, and *I put my satanists -commies  in power*, and  he did it. actually, what Germans did ,was perfectly OK, according that time  rules of the war . what did Koba was a crime ....
Click to expand...


Germany sent the train of Bolsheviks to Russia with Lenin in 1917.... Germans are very responsible for very much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Eugene said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.


\

What Polish genocide of Jews?

Polish were the first to fight the Nazis.

Nazi Germany had killed millions of Poles too.


----------



## Balancer

For me personally, the Olympic movement was born in 1980. It was the first Olympiad in my conscious age. And died in 2017. When the US killed the Olympics.

Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Stratford57

President of the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) Craig Reedie has said that despite the organization *still having no sufficient evidence a state-sponsored doping system in Russia ever existed,* it does not mean the Russian Anti-Doping Agency (RUSADA) will be reinstated.  Reedie said that there are “hints” and “claims” that Russia was involved in state-sponsored doping, but stopped short of saying that it proves Russia’s guilt.
WADA chief cites ‘hints & claims’ over Russian state-sponsored doping, 1 year after McLaren Report

It looks like IOC sponsors (like NBC) put a huge pressure on IOC to eliminate the strongest competitors.

In the end, the Sochi Winter Olympics 2014 was no Vancouver 2010 for NBC ratingswise — but it also wasn’t Nagano 1998 or Torino 2006. In fact, the 2014 Sochi Games are the lowest-rated primetime Olympics in the adults 18-49 demographic ever.
NBC Hits Lowest Olympics Demo Rating Ever With Sochi Coverage

NBC already paid 4 billion dollars to IOC (International Olympic Committee) for broadcasting of 4 Olympics. NBC pays half of all IOC broadcasting income and wants to influence IOC decisions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stratford57 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).
> 
> As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*
> 
> The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*
> 
> _"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.
> 
> The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.
> 
> Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII
> 
> And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.
Click to expand...


So, "Friends" commit a Katyn Massacre?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stratford57 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).
> 
> As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*
> 
> The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*
> 
> _"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.
> 
> The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.
> 
> Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII
> 
> And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.
Click to expand...


Fact is Soviets gave more raw materials to Nazis than to Poland.'

German–Soviet Credit Agreement (1939) - Wikipedia

During both the first period of the 1940 agreement (February 11, 1940 to February 11, 1941) and the second (February 11, 1941 until the Pact was broken), Germany received massive quantities of raw materials, including over:[71][73]


1,600,000 tons of grains
900,000 tons of oil
200,000 tons of cotton
140,000 tons of manganese
200,000 tons of phosphates
20,000 tons of chrome ore
18,000 tons of rubber
100,000 tons of soybeans
500,000 tons of iron ores
300,000 tons of scrap metal and pig iron
2,000 kilograms of platinum
In August 1940, Soviet imports comprised over 50% of Germany's total overseas imports, which declined at this time to 20.4 thousands of tons


----------



## Stratford57

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).
> 
> As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*
> 
> The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*
> 
> _"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.
> 
> The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.
> 
> Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII
> 
> And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, "Friends" commit a Katyn Massacre?
Click to expand...

Katyn massacre has been condemned by Russian officials long time ago. To blame and to hate  contemporary Russia for Soviet crimes makes same sense as to blame and to hate contemporary Germany for Hitler. Russians DO NOT hate Germans even though they costed us over 25 million lives of Soviet people.


----------



## Balancer

Gentlemen, your dispute about Poland has nothing to do with this topic.

Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stratford57 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).
> 
> As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*
> 
> The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*
> 
> _"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.
> 
> The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.
> 
> Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII
> 
> And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, "Friends" commit a Katyn Massacre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Katyn massacre has been condemned by Russian officials long time ago. To blame and to hate  contemporary Russia for Soviet crimes makes same sense as to blame and to hate contemporary Germany for Hitler. Russians DO NOT hate Germans even though they costed us over 25 million lives of Soviet people.
Click to expand...


History can repeat it's self.

But, it's interesting that some Russians hate Poles, and Ukrainians more than Germans considering history.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Balancer said:


> "The Economist" put Putin on the cover in this form.
> 
> View attachment 158161
> 
> https://www.economist.com/news/lead...tober-revolution-russia-once-again-under-rule
> 
> In my opinion, they wanted to offend Putin. But the Russian liked it
> 
> It seems to me, but in the West politicians more and more often miss in assessing the reaction of Russia


*Weak Minds Are Slow to Adjust*

Don't blame Trump.  Only 2 (Rand Paul and Mike Lee) of the 52 Senators in his party voted against continuing these imperialist sanctions on Russia.  It shows how deeply our ruling clique is united in its childish, simple-minded, and petty view of world politics. 

 Because of their girlish Democratic classmates, the Republican elitists are deathly afraid of being accused of friendliness towards a strong and manly leader like Putin.  Being no-talent bureaucrats themselves, the contrast with Putin's superior and patriotic leadership offends them. 

 Because of our long history of decay, Trump has to take that worthless club down one issue at a time.  Whatever he talks out on and then drops because of their spoiled-little-girl attitude, he'll get back  to later with effective and final action.  Saturday he managed to defeat the excess baggage in his party 9 to 1, even taming disgusting beasts like John McCain and Jeff Flake.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*German, oppression*_? its a BS, have your seen statistic of all Polish wars? 90% all wars were wars with *MONGOLS JUCHI  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah how delightful it was to have the Polish Capital Warsaw destroyed, and had_* 200,000 Polish civilians in Warsaw *_killed by German Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats you Koba did in that time? made a deal with Nazis, kill entire AK for me, and *I put my satanists -commies  in power*, and  he did it. actually, what Germans did ,was perfectly OK, according that time  rules of the war . what did Koba was a crime ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany sent the train of Bolsheviks to Russia with Lenin in 1917.... Germans are very responsible for very much.
Click to expand...

Germany gave you state, Universities , LIBERATION from THE MONGOLS , etc,in *1917 *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia
> 
> Nazi crimes against the Polish nation - Wikipedia
> 
> Teutonic takeover of Danzig (Gdańsk) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> as everyone here knows i know Polish History better than you, Poles are Ok with Germany historically , thats why they are in EU/NATO not in Mongolian Putler´s "rjuSSki mir"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah how delightful it was to have the Polish Capital Warsaw destroyed, and had_* 200,000 Polish civilians in Warsaw *_killed by German Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats you Koba did in that time? made a deal with Nazis, kill entire AK for me, and *I put my satanists -commies  in power*, and  he did it. actually, what Germans did ,was perfectly OK, according that time  rules of the war . what did Koba was a crime ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany sent the train of Bolsheviks to Russia with Lenin in 1917.... Germans are very responsible for very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany gave you state, Universities , LIBERATION from THE MONGOLS , etc,in *1917 *
Click to expand...


Germany gave Poland a state?

If you mean the Kingdom of Poland in  1917, it was a German puppet state, nothing different than the Congress of Poland by Russia before hand.... Just that it took longer for Germans to give Poland a puppet state, than Russians had.... In fact Germans just shifted the Congress of Poland to the Kingdom of Poland.


----------



## Balancer

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Don't blame Trump.  Only 2 (Rand Paul and Mike Lee) of the 52 Senators in his party voted against continuing these imperialist sanctions on Russia.



I do not blame Trump  In my opinion, this is the case when the tail wags the dog. Perhaps Trump wanted a change in US foreign policy. But he is too weak a politician. Probably a good businessman, but politics is another. As I understand it, in the US now publicly refuse accusations against Russia will be practically political suicide  Therefore, all public figures are forced to play the same game.

In this story, it's worse that in the minds of Russians, the actions of the American government are carried over to the entire American people. And the Russians more and more see the Americans as enemies.


----------



## Balancer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Konstantin Ciolkowski's father was Polish.



Sergey Brin was born in Moscow. Father is a Russian Jew. Mother is Russian. Let's assume that Google is a product of the Russian intellect? 

...

Your approach, based on the analysis of the origin and surnames will not work. Because there are practically no Russians in this approach  Like Americans, by the way  Although there are far more native Americans left than native Russians, because America is engaged in the remelting of nations much less than Russia.

I have previously quoted a historical anecdote:



> Emperor Nicholas I once at a court ball asked the Marquis Astolph de Custine, who fled to Russia from the French Revolution:
> 
> "Marquis, do you think there are many Russians in this room?"
> 
> "All but me and foreign ambassadors, Your Majesty!"
> 
> - You are wrong. This my approximate is a Pole, that's a German. There are two generals standing there: they are Georgians. This courtier is a Tatar, here is a Finn, and there is a baptized Jew.
> 
> "Then where are the Russians?" Inquired Custine.
> 
> - But all together they are Russian.



Now, this is reality. Actually, the mother of Nicholas I was a German. The mother of the last Russian Tsar, Nicholas II, was a Dane. Lenin's mother was born in a German-Shevdian-Jewish family (although in Russia). Stalin was a pure Georgian ...

I had a familiar Cuban who came to Russia in 1990, to study at the Chemical Technology Institute (we studied with him in the same group). So, five years have passed of his life in Russia. Sometimes, we sit in the hostel, drink, talk about different things. And he will say - "Here we are, Russians ...". We are laughing - "Juan, but which of you is Russian?". He in response - "What, there, at Pushkin grandfather in general was a Negro! And nothing, the great Russian poet! ". And Juan, really, became Russian 

I have a friend, a purely Slavic appearance. He counted 11 nationalities in his ancestors, including Greek. And not a drop of Slavic  I myself have a mixture of Russian ("conditionally Russian" - as I mentioned above, it is almost impossible to find pure Russians), Uzbek and Bashkir blood. And even a little gypsy  Another friend who was considered Russian to the devil knows what kind of generation it turns out, grandfather is a Jew. Another friend - that's right half the Jew, half Russian. I, like that, just can not name any of my friends who at least at the level of grandparents would all be "conditionally Russian" 

So humble yourself. Or you will have to recognize Tsiolkovsky as Russian, or admit that Russians do not exist as a nation 

...

Personally, I consider nationality - this is in what cultural environment the child was formed and under the influence of which language his brain was formed as a child.


----------



## Litwin

"Russian" very own  *"Olympics" will take place in Chechnya*


* "Russia" and Putin Dumped from participation in 2018 PyeongChang Winter Olympics. LOL*

*



*





*"Olympics" in Chechnya/ "Russia" and Putin  Dumped from participation in  2018 PyeongChang Winter Ol*


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Balancer said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Trump.  Only 2 (Rand Paul and Mike Lee) of the 52 Senators in his party voted against continuing these imperialist sanctions on Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not blame Trump  In my opinion, this is the case when the tail wags the dog. Perhaps Trump wanted a change in US foreign policy. But he is too weak a politician. Probably a good businessman, but politics is another. As I understand it, in the US now publicly refuse accusations against Russia will be practically political suicide  Therefore, all public figures are forced to play the same game.
> 
> In this story, it's worse that in the minds of Russians, the actions of the American government are carried over to the entire American people. And the Russians more and more see the Americans as enemies.
Click to expand...

*Decade After Decadent Decade, Generation After Degenerate Generation*

You don't understand the rotting and collapsing state Terminal America is in, all as manipulated by an incompetent and desperately insecure ruling class, which is similar to your own Czar Nicholas and his aristocratic subordinates. 

 If Trump isn't a politician, why did he defeat a long-time professional politician like Mrs. Clinton?  We can't rebuild overnight.  Many decaying structures have to be torn down first.


----------



## Stratford57

*A Russian ambulance that surprisingly turned up in central Stockholm *helped a sick Swedish man with epilepsy. After the first aid has been provided to him the local ambulance arrived.

The Swedes are joking now: it’s easier to call for a Russian ambulance than to wait for a local one. 

Surprise, Surprise! Russian Ambulance's Appearance Baffles Stockholm


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Konstantin Ciolkowski's father was Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sergey Brin*_ was born in Moscow. Father is a Russian Jew. Mother is Russian. Let's assume that Google is a product of the Russian intellect?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

+1, 

_*Sergey Brin*_:* «Russia" is Nigeria with snow. "





*


----------



## anotherlife

Litwin said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Konstantin Ciolkowski's father was Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sergey Brin*_ was born in Moscow. Father is a Russian Jew. Mother is Russian. Let's assume that Google is a product of the Russian intellect?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1,
> 
> _*Sergey Brin*_:* «Russia" is Nigeria with snow. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with that.  

Also, Russia is Nigeria with a space program.


----------



## Litwin

anotherlife said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Konstantin Ciolkowski's father was Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sergey Brin*_ was born in Moscow. Father is a Russian Jew. Mother is Russian. Let's assume that Google is a product of the Russian intellect?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1,
> 
> _*Sergey Brin*_:* «Russia" is Nigeria with snow. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Also, _*Russia is Nigeria with a space program*_.
Click to expand...

 edition: _*Russia is Nigeria with an outdated , useless, soviet space program*_.




Multinational satellite payload lost in the sea as "Russian" rocket fails to make orbit


----------



## Balancer

Putin today visited Syria. He announced the end of the main phase of Russia's military operation in Syria.



 

In recent weeks, at the final stage of the operation, Russian aviation has inflicted 250 air strikes a day.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Putin today visited Syria. He announced the end of the main phase of Russia's military operation in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 165415
> 
> In recent weeks, at the final stage of the operation, Russian aviation has inflicted 250 air strikes a day.


Mongols of  Juchi are the worst *butchers *out there ...














*Russia/Syria: War Crimes in Month of Bombing Aleppo | Human ...*

- The _Russian_-_Syrian_ coalition committed _war crimes_ during a month-long aerial bombing campaign of opposition-controlled territory in Aleppo in September and October 2016. Using that amount of firepower in an urban area with tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of civilians predictably killed hundreds of ...

*U.S. accuses Russia of 'barbarism' and war crimes in Syria - The ...*
25 sep. 2016 - The United States accused _Russia_ of “barbarism” and _war crimes_ in _Syria_ on Sunday as Moscow's airstrikes over Aleppo pushed a humanitarian crisis there to new depths. The nations sparred verbally at an emergency U.N. Security Council meeting called to demand that _Russia_ rein in its ally, _Syrian_ ...


----------



## Balancer

The first withdrawal of Russian troops after the war in Syria began in Russia itself. The long-range Tu-22M3 bombers that attacked the air strikes from the territory of North Ossetia today returned to their main bases in the center of Russia.

The Russian grouping in Syria will be cut three times.

It is interesting that today the photos of soldiers of a Russian private military company in the Sudan were published.

Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

Tu-22M3 returns home





Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

The FSB detained a group of terrorists from Central Asia, which planned to arrange a series of suicide attacks on New Year's holidays. In Russia, the discontent with visa-free travel of residents of the republics of Central Asia is increasingly sounded. Almost all the latest terrorist attacks and terrorist attacks were arranged by residents of these countries.

Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

"Russian AWACS", an A-50 aircraft, returned from Syria to a permanent disposition in Ivanovo. Hence, in Russia now no longer fear for air conflicts in the sky of Syria.


----------



## Balancer

Ukrainian friends did not disappoint. As expected:

"This is the end! Now it's exactly the end. Putin is defeated and fled from Syria!"


----------



## Balancer

Rare photo: The fighting bear is guarded the Russian gas pipeline.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> The first withdrawal of Russian troops after the war in Syria began in Russia itself. The long-range Tu-22M3 bombers that attacked the air strikes from the territory of North Ossetia today returned to their main bases in the center of Russia.
> 
> The Russian grouping in Syria will be cut three times.
> 
> It is interesting that today the photos of soldiers of a Russian private military company in the Sudan were published.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Oct 2015: Obama warned Russia that its bombing campaign against Syrian rebels will suck Moscow into a “quagmire”.

Obama warns Russia's Putin of 'quagmire' in Syria

Just in 2 years Russian troops are coming home after the brilliant and complete cleaning Syria from terrorists whom Obama's administration has been supporting, financing, training and weaponing. Unfortunately not without losses: 39 Russians have been killed in Syria + 92 best Russian people on the plane headed to Syria on Dec 25, 2016.


----------



## Balancer

The sheepdog meets its master, the sapper who returned from Syria.





Russian sappers did a great job in Syria. And it was exclusively peaceful work.


----------



## Litwin

The first "withdrawal" of Rossian troops


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin today visited Syria. He announced the end of the main phase of Russia's military operation in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 165415
> 
> In recent weeks, at the final stage of the operation, Russian aviation has inflicted 250 air strikes a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Mongols of  Juchi are the worst *butchers *out there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia/Syria: War Crimes in Month of Bombing Aleppo | Human ...*
> 
> - The _Russian_-_Syrian_ coalition committed _war crimes_ during a month-long aerial bombing campaign of opposition-controlled territory in Aleppo in September and October 2016. Using that amount of firepower in an urban area with tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of civilians predictably killed hundreds of ...
> 
> *U.S. accuses Russia of 'barbarism' and war crimes in Syria - The ...*
> 25 sep. 2016 - The United States accused _Russia_ of “barbarism” and _war crimes_ in _Syria_ on Sunday as Moscow's airstrikes over Aleppo pushed a humanitarian crisis there to new depths. The nations sparred verbally at an emergency U.N. Security Council meeting called to demand that _Russia_ rein in its ally, _Syrian_ ...
Click to expand...

Who wonders? Gollum in line with Al-Qaeda´s Hollywood-caliber fake helmets...


----------



## Balancer

> *US State Department blamed Russia for shelling Donbas*
> 
> The United States accused the Russian Federation of rocket and artillery shelling in the Donbas and urged the Kremlin to take steps to resolve the humanitarian crisis, Heather Nauert, Spokesperson for the United States Department of State informed.
> 
> - US State Department blamed Russia for shelling Donbas



Terrific. And she can explain why then, if Dobnasse is being shelled by Russia, do the people of Donbass so hate Ukraine and so want to Russia?

I sincerely do not understand already, in what place is the brain of such people. Or are they just accustomed to the fact that the Western man in the street thinks so unthinkingly in everything the government says?


----------



## Balancer

А little video about the Russian winter  Frost is not strong here, even, rather, it's weak, but the wind ...


----------



## Balancer

> *Facebook and Twitter: Nine Russian Brexit ads found by inquiries*
> 
> Facebook said it had looked into activity by accounts and pages it had previously tied to a Russian organisation called the Internet Research Agency.
> 
> It said the Brexit ads had cost less than $1 (75p) in total to post, and had reached no more than 200 UK-based viewers over four days.
> 
> The Kremlin has previously denied trying to meddle in the referendum.
> 
> Facebook: Just three Russian Brexit ads



Heck. We were exposed. The grandiose Russian influence on Brexit was revealed. I told to Putin, it was necessary not to spend $1, but immediately $10. No, he did not listen to me :-(


----------



## Balancer

Politiks said:
			
		

> Does Russia gets many terrorist attacks or attempts?



This year in Russia there were two acts of terrorism.

On April 3, a suicide bomber exploded in the metro of St. Petersburg. Killed 16 people. Strangely enough, no terrorist organization clearly took responsibility for this attack. The terrorist was a native of Kyrgyzstan, who received Russian citizenship.

On August 19, a terrorist with a knife and an ax attacked passers-by in Surgut. Fortunately, no one died. 7 people were injured, but the terrorist was shot by a policeman. Responsibility to myself took IGIL.

In the past, in 2016, there was one terrorist act. On February 15, during a check on the police station in Dagestan, a car with a suicide bomber exploded. Two policemen were killed.

In 2015, there was also a terrorist act. Unknown fired at tourists in an ancient fortress in the same Dagestan. One tourist died.

In 2014, there were three similar acts of terrorism in Dagestan and one in Chechnya.

In 2013, there were 10 terrorist acts. Including three high-profile terrorist attacks in Volgograd - at different times there were explosions in the bus, at the railway station and in the city trolleybus. In total, 40 people were killed in the terrorist attacks in 2013.

It seems that the FSB began to work much better. Despite the terrorist attack in St. Petersburg. This year, 16 high-profile terrorist attacks were prevented. The latest case - more recently - a few days ago detained a group of people from Central Asia who planned suicide bombings in Moscow on New Year's holidays in Moscow. Last year, 42 terrorist attacks were prevented.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> *US State Department blamed Russia for shelling Donbas*
> 
> The United States accused the Russian Federation of rocket and artillery shelling in the Donbas and urged the Kremlin to take steps to resolve the humanitarian crisis, Heather Nauert, Spokesperson for the United States Department of State informed.
> 
> - US State Department blamed Russia for shelling Donbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific. And she can explain why then, if Dobnasse is being shelled by Russia, do the people of Donbass so hate Ukraine and so want to Russia?
> 
> I sincerely do not understand already, in what place is the brain of such people. Or are they just accustomed to the fact that the Western man in the street thinks so unthinkingly in everything the government says?
Click to expand...

Western people "are not supposed " to know the truth about Donbass. Ukraine has been used as a pawn in Globalist geopolitical games against Russia.

Putin about Ukraine yesterday: "As I said once, *we were divided and then set against each other*. We must come to understand what benefits both Ukraine and Russia and what is counterproductive."
Vladimir Putin’s annual news conference

What gets me is: how some Russian speaking people on historical Russian lands of Eastern Ukraine allowed Soros puppets to trick them so easy, to turn them into traitors (of course they are absolutely sure they are patriots!)  and to lead them into a mousetrap AKA globalists project "Ukraine = anti-Russia"...


----------



## Balancer

I have just above written about the terrorist attacks, carried out and prevented. And then - fresh news. Today in St. Petersburg, a group of seven terrorists were detained, who planned a series of terrorist attacks on the New Year holidays.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> I have just above written about the terrorist attacks, carried out and prevented. And then - fresh news. Today in St. Petersburg, a group of seven terrorists were detained, who planned a series of terrorist attacks on the New Year holidays.


<LOL, only a bummer believes in your TV ru propaganda, this is the reality :


----------



## Balancer

Canada decided to supply lethal weapons to Ukraine. The leadership of the Donbas is now also ready to supply lethal weapons to Ukraine in response. Unexpected move. But, in general, it is logical. Although, I think this is an empty statement. Russia is not interested in aggravating the situation in Ukraine and therefore, most likely, will not allow the leaders of the DPR and LPR to take such a step.


----------



## Balancer

How many times have seen the Star Wars, but never paid attention to the fact that Princess Leia is armed with the Russian sports pistol of Margolin  For me, his image is somehow used since childhood, so the eye did not even cling.



 



 

MCM pistol - Wikipedia

I think someone will be interested in the fact that Russian weapons designer Mikhail Margolin was completely blind. He was wounded in the head in 1924 and completely lost his sight. In 1926, already blind, he became an instructor in small arms. He studied the design of the weapon to the touch. Since 1933, he himself began designing small arms.



 

In my opinion, this is the only case in the world when a blind person has mastered the profession of a small arms designer.

Unfortunately, there is no article on this man on the English Wikipedia, only in Russian:

Марголин, Михаил Владимирович — Википедия


----------



## Balancer

xwsmithx said:
			
		

> I think it's time we rehabilitated and forgave the average Nazi German soldier



Simple German soldiers in Russia have never really been accused. Stalin in the hardest, in 1942, when the Germans stood near Moscow, he wrote "The experience of history says that the hitlers come and go, and the people are German, and the German state remains." The Germans killed tens of millions of Russians. What is the majority of these killed - the civilian population. This is a terrible number that few people can imagine. And, of course, in Russia, many hated the Germans. But this was never an official position of the state and propaganda always separated a simple German soldier from the Nazi command. In Russia, they always remembered about German antifascists.

But in this case, however, it is a question of another. I do not know whether it will be possible to convey subtlety through electronic translation. Everyone who came to fight in Russia, even if they did not tarnish themselves in war crimes, can not be innocent. Even if these soldiers came to Russia by military conscription, and not by volunteers, they went to war and kill. And on each of them there is a blood of 27 million killed Russians. We forgave them in Russia. And the German Democratic Republic was the most loyal ally of the USSR after the war. But those who have memory will never call innocent German soldiers who fought in Russia.


----------



## Balancer

nothing@ZeroNet said:
			
		

> yeah.. forgive germans right.. you know the germans or russians around now had nothing to do with the shitty part of history.. things hapend and we move forward. hopefully toghether



In Russia, in general, there are almost no claims to modern Germans. There are, of course, claims to those who support Merkel in terms of anti-Russian sanctions, but this is another story  With the Second World War, this has nothing to do. The text above refers to a sensational event when a Russian schoolboy speaking in Germany called ordinary German soldiers innocent victims of the war.

Russians and Germans, in general, are two different, but very close in spirit people. It is a great tragedy that we fought so much with each other instead of building a common world.


----------



## Balancer

Now not a very important topic:

_ben campen wrote:_ Russian must be giving drugs to the wrong person


----------



## Balancer

Christmas decoration in Saldus, Latvian city. I understand that fascism in the US is not perceived with such a negative as in Russia. But, at least someone will understand that all the allegations that there is no support for fascism in the Baltics is a lie.


----------



## Balancer

Three policemen in a suburban electric train attacked a passenger and took away his tablet computer. After a while, all three were detained. The day before yesterday, the court passed a guilty verdict. All three were sentenced for about two years in the correctional colony of the general regime. In addition, they are deprived of titles and are prohibited from holding positions in law enforcement bodies after serving the main punishment.


----------



## Balancer

Also yesterday, a guilty verdict was issued to former Minister of Economy Ulyukayev. He received 8 years of a strict-regime colony and a fine of $2 million. But about that, in general, the Western media wrote enough 

Russian ex-minister Ulyukayev jailed for eight years over $2 million b


----------



## Balancer

Soviet leader, Leonid Brezhnev at a meeting with the hierarchs of the Russian Orthodox Church. I do not know if such photos are known in the West, but many believe that the church was subjected to persecution and persecution during the Soviet times  While in the USSR itself, the majority believed that the Orthodox Church was a tool of the KGB.


----------



## Balancer

nothing@ZeroNet said:
			
		

> ... you seem to know wayyy fu**ing more about politics and things than i ever have



I just started to be interested in politics even during the USSR  On the one hand, I was an active schoolboy who participated in a lot of official political events. On the other hand, I listened to a lot of Western radio stations that were waging an information war with the USSR - Voice of America, Deutsche Welle, Radio Sweden. And I could not help asking questions comparing different information  Later I came across very many points of view on the most different events in the world. This leaves its imprint on the perception of the world. In addition, in Russia, since the Perestroika period in the late 1980s, it is very difficult to avoid politics.


----------



## Balancer

Meanwhile in Russia. Homeless in the subway. On the floor lies the book of Jean-Paul Sartre.


----------



## Balancer

It's just Russian winter.


----------



## Balancer

Secret photos from Russia. That's how we grow bears in the role of domestic helpers.


----------



## Balancer

I do not want to offend anyone, but this, really, explains a lot: - /


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you think about 100% Slavic dances in Moscow ?  something for NY?
Click to expand...


What a racism propagated here? Being litwin or someone else not allow you to propagate nazism and fascism here.... You're just a good example, all Baltic "civilized" countries just a reserves of nazism and Hitler's ideas...


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many idiots in the world.
> If you think that level of idiotism depends on nation you are one of them.
> 
> As for me I am absolutely sure that people are not to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs but they are devided to normal people and idiots: as for idiots - they are to be devided by nations, confessions or political signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think Chinese, and Ethiopians are somehow equal in intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Slavic calendar it is 7526 year now. So this civilisation is at least 10 thousands years old. Do you really think more stupid nations would have survived in past times when the cleverer nation the stronger it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it's completely impossible for different nations to have completely even levels of natural selection leading to biological equality.
> 
> No, I don't think that Slavic peoples are even...
> 
> I think South-Slavs are inferior over North-Slavs.
> 
> South-Slavs score lower IQ, and PISA scores generally.
> 
> Also I think West-Slavs are superior over East-Slavs.
> 
> The IQ, and PISA scores of West Slavs is slightly higher.
> 
> But, what's more shocking is how much more uncivilized East Slavs are than West Slavs, they have not only a much worse history of violence, but also have much higher murder rates than West Slavs.
> 
> Yes, I do happen to think Poles are smarter than Russians, PISA, and IQ testing gives Poles a slight advantage over Russians.
> 
> The fact that Poles won in many battles when outnumbered against Russians, like the Battle of Komarow in 1920, the Battle of Klushino in 1610 are big ones that prove that.
> 
> Also a lot of "Superior Russians" have had a Polish background, certainly strongly disproportionate for the numbers of Poles in Russia.
> 
> This includes
> 
> - Konstantin Ciolkowski founder of modern rocketry.
> 
> - Stefan Drzewiecki founder of the Russian submarine fleet.
> 
> - Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky inventor of the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase transformer.
> 
> - Igor Sikorsky inventor of modern helicopters, airliners, and air-bombers.
> 
> -  Mathematician Nikolai Lobachevsky
> 
> - Writer Nikolai Gogol.
> 
> - Writer Dostoeyevsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> - Classical composer Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> - Classical composer Mikhail Glinka.
> 
> - Artist Malevich.
> 
> - Playwriter Leonid Andreyev.
> 
> - Filmaker  Andrei Tarkowsky.
> 
> - General Konstantin Rokossovsky
> 
> - General Anton Deniken.
> 
> - Geographer  Nikolay Przhevalsky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how stupid east slavanians have managed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call East Slavians stupid, just not as smart as Poles.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland had founded the scientific revolution with Copernicus.
> 
> Russia hardly had any kind of impact in Europe during the Renaissance like Poland had.
Click to expand...


Offcourse, a first and single Polish astronaut flew in space at Russian spaceships only because Poles smarter than Russians )


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope
> you like nazi theory
> you're polish and most polish hate russians
> so most polish are nazi I guess or how one can explain polish genocide of jews in august of 1945 when thousands of jews just liberated by soviets from conc.camps were killed in "pieceful" Poland and thosands were forced to leave to Israel.
> 
> damn...wish such bastards all were in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Several thousands lives of Soviet soldiers were paid for liberation of Poland from Hitler Nazis (their monuments are destroyed in Poland now).
> 
> As Poland moves to expunge traces of the Soviet Union from its history, the Russian Defense Ministry has *declassified papers listing the extensive assistance the Soviets provided to the Poles in the final years of World War II.*
> 
> The documents from the Central Archive of Russia’s Defense Ministry, _“never previously published in open sources,”_detail *the support that Poland received from the Soviet Union during its liberation from the Nazis in 1944-45.*
> 
> _"During the period between March and November 1945 alone, more than 1.5 billion rubles (around $283 million) worth of food in the prices of 1945 was provided for the sake of the Polish population and the sowing campaign in the country,”_ the ministry said. _“The Provisional Government of Poland was supplied with over 130,000 tons of food, 20,000 tons of cotton, 100,000 tons of leather, and more than 2,000 trucks during the second and third quarters of 1945,”_ the documents revealed.
> 
> The documents detail the supply of 8,000 tons of meat, as well as seeds and agricultural machinery for sowing, to Poland. These were backed by receipts signed by the receiving Poles. The Red Army was also involved in rebuilding railroads and bridges blown up by the Nazi forces retreating from Poland.
> 
> Declassified documents reveal vast Soviet assistance to Poland during WWII
> 
> And Soviet people were starved after the WW2 as well but still shared that with Polish friends (*they thought Poles were friends*). I bet Polish government prefers to stay silent about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, "Friends" commit a Katyn Massacre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Katyn massacre has been condemned by Russian officials long time ago. To blame and to hate  contemporary Russia for Soviet crimes makes same sense as to blame and to hate contemporary Germany for Hitler. Russians DO NOT hate Germans even though they costed us over 25 million lives of Soviet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History can repeat it's self.
> 
> But, it's interesting that some Russians hate Poles, and Ukrainians more than Germans considering history.
Click to expand...


"Katyn massacre" - is a shame of current Russian officials, admitted fake under pressure of EU. God already said his opinion, dropped Tu-154 with Kachinski 

Man, it may be I'm ethnically Polish as you,  and... don't you think, all real smart Polish are already in Russia and named as Russian, because of Russia is real poly-ethnic country?


----------



## Balancer

Max Rockatansky said:
			
		

> Who did Russians fight in Afghanistan for 10 years, Georgia, Chechnya, Ukraine and Syria?



1. Afghanistan formally invited the USSR. Now in Afghanistan there are USA. But this, apparently, is not aggression, right? 

2. Russia did not attack Georgia. On August 8, 2008, Georgian troops attacked Russian peacekeepers in South Ossetia. After that, the Georgian army was defeated. Russia did not occupy Georgia. Although, of course, after the destruction of the Georgian army, this would not be difficult.

3. Chechnya is part of Russia. After the collapse of the Soviet Union, she was granted de facto independence. But Chechnya became a hotbed of terrorists, Chechens began to attack neighboring regions and organize terrorist attacks. After that, Russia was forced to return Chechnya to the leadership of Moscow. Is it possible to consider aggression when Spain is putting things in order in Catalonia?

4. Russia did not attack Ukraine. In Ukraine, there was a pro-Western coup d'état and a civil war began. Yes, Russian volunteers are fighting in Donbas and Russia informally helps the Donbas. But there is no direct aggression against Ukraine. For almost four years, no American intelligence has been able to find Russian troops in the Donbas. But there are American troops in Ukraine.

5. In Syria, Russia is at the invitation of a legitimate government. But what is the US doing there? Who invited them there?

In response, I can ask, by what right have the United States bombed Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libya? Why did NATO begin to expand to the east despite all the agreements long before Russia had to take retaliatory measures?


----------



## Balancer

Very interesting manipulation of search results in Google  I posted above an infographics about the attitude towards torture in different countries. First I caught a cropped picture without indicating the source, and in this form it was posted it. However, I thought that without indicating this very source, the reliability of the picture is lower. So I quickly found the original through Google, it was Forbes, changed the forums where editing was available, and calmed down.

The World Is Divided On The Use Of Torture [Infographic]

At my forum, where I in Russian sometimes make copies of what I write on the American, I forgot to change. One user in Canada decided to find the source himself ... And he received a link with a comment that it could be Fake News without any mention of Forbes: D

Interestingly, Google processes search results.

Here is the issuance of a search for a picture in Canada (the first source of Forbes is not at all):




 

Here is the result of the search in Russia (The source of Forbes is lower, since the cropped picture does not exactly correspond to the original).



 

Google in the West thinks Forbes fake news, or does he think all the potential negative about the US? 

If it is interesting to try to compare the output of the search result in other countries, here is the cropped image that the search for:


----------



## Balancer

Plus Ultra said:
			
		

> In terms of GDP per capita, Russia is in an awful 64th place (right behind Lebanon –defintely Third World). http://statisticstimes.com/economy/countries-by-projected-gdp-capita.php



It is necessary to compare not GDP, but GDP in PPP. You do not consider that goods in Russia (including weapons) are much cheaper than in the West. In terms of GDP (PPP) per capita is also not among the leaders in Russia ($26,926 in 2016), but above Greece ($26,829) or Turkey ($24,986) and MUCH above China ($15,395)  China will you also underestimate? Even a number of Western countries with a relatively high standard of living come off Russia not very far - Israel ($35,220), Spain ($36,347).


----------



## Balancer

Antiduopolist said:
			
		

> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: *Senate intel committee investigating Jill Stein campaign for possible collusion with the Russians ..*
> 
> Your witch hunt is very happy opponents of the USA
> 
> All this is very similar to the atmosphere of the Stalinist USSR, when all were very much afraid to tarnish themselves in their contacts with the West and constantly accused each other of collusion with the West ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup; we are that which we despised.
Click to expand...



I usually recall the classic "_He who fights too long against dragons becomes a dragon himself_".

And this is very sad, because for decades the United States has been a symbol of freedom of speech and opinion. Even if we feared America for being aggressive or despised of her for arrogance, we still admired American freedom. And we broke the USSR to make our country as free as the US.

And now I look at the US and see the second USSR, only at a new historical level. And yet not so lost herself. It makes me sad. I want to believe that American freedom will win. But there is little hope.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Very interesting manipulation ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 166728


yeH, sure mr Olgino


----------



## Litwin

StopFake - Борьба с неправдивой информацией о событиях в Украине


----------



## Litwin

the typical putlerists (pynia´s voters) , pynia lovers


----------



## Litwin

voted ...


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> the typical putlerists (pynia´s voters) , pynia lovers



^ You keep posting the pictures of yourself, your friends and family. Nobody's interested.


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> voted ...



Are you seeking the reason to name Putin's voters as a "people of second sort" or "untermensch"?

So, you must be glad, living in Europe   I don't know about US (could Americans tell, how it can be??), but Russia is a country with rude customs, where you can easily get a kick to face for your Nazism and discrimination of social groups...


----------



## Balancer

Many times I see that the greatest rejection of Russia's actions is manifested in primitive nazis. I think that means that Russia is acting correctly. A good touchstone.


----------



## Balancer

The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine. This is understandable, Washington is interested in the growing tensions in the Russian borders and in supporting the opponents of Russia. But still sad, from such impudent impunity of the United States.


----------



## Balancer

Another American duplicity is constantly manifested in the situation with the Russian Paralympic athletes. I'm depressed by what they did to the Olympics. But that I can understand. But I do not understand what people with disabilities were guilty of? It's hypocrisy - in every possible way to play a card of the disabled on its side and so demonstratively to humiliate the disabled of Russia only because they are Russian.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the typical putlerists (pynia´s voters) , pynia lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ You keep posting the pictures of yourself, your friends and family. Nobody's interested.
Click to expand...


The guy posts only insane sh..., no one take him seriously.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the typical putlerists (pynia´s voters) , pynia lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ You keep posting the pictures of yourself, your friends and family. Nobody's interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy posts only insane sh..., no one take him seriously.
Click to expand...

He posts what poor Ukrainian citizens have been stuffed with for last 4 years on daily basis. No wonder those who have been listening to all that sh*t are nuts.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the typical putlerists (pynia´s voters) , pynia lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ You keep posting the pictures of yourself, your friends and family. Nobody's interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy posts only insane sh..., no one take him seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He posts what poor Ukrainian citizens have been stuffed with for last 4 years on daily basis. No wonder those who have been listening to all that sh*t are nuts.
Click to expand...


Such pictures you can see everywhere in Baltic countries and East Europe.
Deep State & Co performs genocide on white Europeans by selling them cheap alcohol.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine. This is understandable, Washington is interested in the growing tensions in the Russian borders and in supporting the opponents of Russia. But still sad, from such impudent impunity of the United States.


"The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine." any link?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

This Russian seems to come from another World.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

andaronjim said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks like a Black Friday at a local Walmart.. People will be people , where ever they are...(Madness, yes, civilization has been done away with madness)
Click to expand...


if thats in russia,not much different than US walmart fucking hires foreign workers.makes me sick how they have taken over k mart as the prime business here in the US.


----------



## Litwin

they all are *Putlerists *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The Russian Brady Bunch.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The voice of Russia, the Russian Trolololol


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Gopnik too much Vodka.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.


----------



## Sbiker

LA RAM FAN said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks like a Black Friday at a local Walmart.. People will be people , where ever they are...(Madness, yes, civilization has been done away with madness)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if thats in russia,not much different than US walmart fucking hires foreign workers.makes me sick how they have taken over k mart as the prime business here in the US.
Click to expand...


It seems so, but I suppose,iIt's not like Walmart, it more luxury shop. There are a lot of discounters in Russia for common people, but this customers, I think, are hunting brand...  Like IPhone or something similar...)) It a fashion for hipsters now to form queues for buying new iPhone


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Russian Brady Bunch.



Nostalgie-oriented )) If we talking about 90ths and a parody of this, not long ago I've seen this:


Very lol - do you know, what about the original song with this melody? )))


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Gopnik too much Vodka.



Too less vodka  Its a gansta shake  Vodka is here


----------



## Balancer

I do not know the nationality of the forum participant, who calls himself Litwin  The fact is that Lithuanians are residents of the Grand Duchy of Lithuania. Which broke up and the heiress of which basically became Belarus. But the response of this forum participant does not look like on Belorus. His manners are more like a Baltic citizen. And, I suspect that he believes that the Litvinians are the inhabitants of Lithuania 

Litvin - Wikipedia

In the Baltics in general, and in Lithuania in particular, Russians do not like. In Soviet times it was a showcase of socialism. The Baltic States received the best goods. In the Baltic, the best industry and culture developed. The USSR tried to preserve the national self-consciousness and self-identification of the Balts as much as possible. On the inhabitants of the Baltic, the rest of the inhabitants of the USSR looked from below upwards, onto people who are a model of culture. And then the USSR collapsed, the Baltic States rushed to the European Union. And although the standard of living in these republics has indeed become somewhat higher, the Baltic States themselves from the best republics of the USSR have turned into the worst states of the European Union. Of course, when you were treated like a demigod before, and then begin to be treated like a guest worker, it always causes anger. But you can not be angry with the West, where the Baltic countries were so anxious. This will be an admission of your mistake. Conclusion - you need to be angry with the heir to the USSR, Russia 

I've been to the Baltics (mostly in Lithuania and Latvia) almost every few years every year since 1980. Once it was a prosperous land. Accurate, well-groomed houses, garden plots, fields, plants. It was necessary to cross the border - Culture began with a capital letter. I do not know how things are in Latvia now, I was not there in the post-Soviet period. But in Lithuania in recent years 15 the difference began to decrease. The population of the Baltic States is dying out. The rest are leaving for other countries. The EU is not interested in the development of the Baltic republics - factories have stopped, farms are being ruined. When I now cross the border of Russia and Lithuania - I no longer see any cultural difference. The general impression became the same. At what in Russia now there are many places that look already clearly better than many places in Lithuania.

Here, for example, compare a couple of my road photos. The first one is Vilnius. The capital of Lithuania.



 

On the second - a village club in Mikhailovka in Gusevsky district of the Kaliningrad region. Very close, 125 miles in a straight line (200 kilometers).



 

Of course, this is a deliberately chosen contrast example. In Vilnius there are many beautiful well-groomed places, and in my village there are pigsties and cowsheds, where the mud is knee-deep  But here at the USSR such a combination was almost impossible to find.


----------



## Balancer

Well, a little cherry on the cake. This is the population of Lithuania during the bloody Soviet dictatorship and in the period of freedom and independence.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday in Aleppo. Celebrating the first anniversary of liberation from ISIS. The city that razed to the ground Russian aviation and drowned in the blood of the dictator Assad.


----------



## Viacheslav

Balancer said:


> The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine. This is understandable, Washington is interested in the growing tensions in the Russian borders and in supporting the opponents of Russia. But still sad, from such impudent impunity of the United States.



But this is Ukraine, part of this weapon will be stolen or lost, the other part will be sold and, perhaps even to the separatists.


----------



## Balancer

I wonder why in the West believe that ice and vodka are only in Russia?  Here write from Norway


----------



## Balancer

Viacheslav said:


> But this is Ukraine, part of this weapon will be stolen or lost, the other part will be sold and, perhaps even to the separatists.



It is not "will perhaps", but "just"  Ukraine sold a lot of weapons to self-proclaimed republics. Well, captured by the separatists, of course, too many weapons and equipment.

Here, for example, the American LCMR radar captured in Donbass:

LCMR Counterfire Radars | SRC, Inc.


----------



## Sbiker

Viacheslav said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine. This is understandable, Washington is interested in the growing tensions in the Russian borders and in supporting the opponents of Russia. But still sad, from such impudent impunity of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is Ukraine, part of this weapon will be stolen or lost, the other part will be sold and, perhaps even to the separatists.
Click to expand...


They're not separatists. In fact, they are rebels... Logically, separatists are Kiev authorities, _separated_ people from Donbass to make ethnic and political cleansings...  If we don't follow media, just switch on the logic...


----------



## Balancer

Sbiker said:


> They're not separatists. In fact, they are rebels... Logically, separatists are Kiev authorities



I have for some time ceased to delve into the linguistic subtleties  They call the residents of the Donbass separatists in the United States - ok, so that they understand better, I will speak the same language as I give them the temperature in degrees Fahrenheit or distance in miles, although I myself use degrees Celsius and kilometers 

Moreover, in fact, the Donbas has separated from Ukraine.

...

But at the expense of the separation of the Ukrainian government from the people - there must be more caution. Three years of cruel anti-Russian and anti-Donbass propaganda are bearing fruit. Now very many residents of Ukraine already share this attitude. The government, of course, is extremely unpopular, you can not shut up the hungry stomach with propaganda. And cold water in the tap from propaganda will not get warmer. But the attitude to Russia and the Donbas in Ukraine under the influence of propaganda is getting worse. Western anti-Russian hysteria here only helps.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> I do not know the nationality of the forum participant, who calls himself Litwin  .



Litwin is obviously a Ukrainian troll. What he posts is an official Kiev anti-Russian propaganda which poor Ukrainian citizens have been stuffed with for almost 4 years now. No wonder some of them are potential patients of mental hospitals by now.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Litwin is obviously a Ukrainian troll.



Not necessary. Among the Balts, there are many who hate Russia much more than among the Ukrainians. Simply Ukrainians themselves are much more, that's why they are more often.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin is obviously a Ukrainian troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary. Among the Balts, there are many who hate Russia much more than among the Ukrainians. Simply Ukrainians themselves are much more, that's why they are more often.
Click to expand...

Read his posts, he uses those specific moronic words [the words which actually make me throw up] which Ukrainian Media (probably with Soros help) has invented to spread and to multiple their hate to Russia.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Read his posts, he uses those specific moronic words [the words which actually make me throw up] which Ukrainian Media (probably with Soros help) has invented to spread and to multiple their hate to Russia.



They can use common sources of information (which is funny - it's more often sources in Russian )


----------



## Balancer

This is what I recently realized after three years of communication in American forums. Most anti-American views are developed not by Russian propaganda. Official Russian propaganda, in general, tries to avoid direct accusations of Western countries, more inclined to accusing specific people and organizations. Much more anti-Americanism develops direct communication with radical Americans. I am a very tolerant and forgiving person, but even then my attitude towards Americans during these three years of communication became worse on average. Yes, I perfectly understand that Americans are different. I see many Americans who agree with me and support me. I perfectly understand why those with whom I do not agree think so, but not otherwise .. However, this does not save. The more I communicate in American forums, the more I understand that America in the current state is not capable of being on good terms with Russia. And I have accumulated more and more negative to American opponents. No hypothetical anti-American propaganda in Russia is able to make one-tenth of this impact.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.


here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat 

here they just have fun


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know the nationality of the forum participant, who calls himself Litwin  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin is obviously a Ukrainian troll. .
Click to expand...


No, he's ..sski


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want 
They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...

They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds... 

Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..






I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))

P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...


----------



## Balancer

Sbiker said:


> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...



With alcohol in Russia, everything is not so bad 



> In recent years, consumption of alcohol in Russia is rapidly declining (by almost a third over the period 2011-2016 - from *18 to 12.8 liters* per person per year), and the indicator of life expectancy in the country is growing rapidly (since 2003 the average life expectancy in Russia has increased by more than 6 years, and for men - more than 7 years.). According to the Ministry of Health, at the beginning of 2017, alcohol consumption in the country fell to *10 liters* per adult per year, whereas the World Health Organization recommended rate is 8 liters.





> By 2017 in Russia, the level of consumption of alcoholic beverages decreased to *10.3* liters per capita per year



We look at how Russia occupies about 10 or 10.3 liters of water per capita per year:

Who Drinks The Most? - Alcohol Consumption By Country

1 Belarus 17.50
2 Moldova 16.80
3 Lithuania 15.40
4 Russia 15.10   obsolete data
5 Romania 14.40
6 Ukraine 13.90
7 Andorra 13.80
8 Hungary 13.30
9 Czech Republic 13.00
10 Slovakia 13.00
11 Portugal 12.90
12 Serbia 12.60
13 Grenada 12.50
14 Poland 12.50
15 Latvia 12.30
16 Finland 12.30
17 South Korea 12.30
18 France 12.20
19 Australia 12.20
20 Croatia 12.20
21 Ireland 11.90
22 Luxembourg 11.90
23 Germany 11.80
24 Slovenia 11.60
25 United Kingdom 11.60

Oops. Russia is not included in this list even in the Top-25 

Although, of course, all these methods of estimation are inaccurate and exemplary. But the fact that in Russia now drink much less than even some 10 years ago - it is quite obvious. It is also due to the growth in the standard of living, and in the anti-alcoholic state decisions, and that people who drank in the 1990s basically died out.


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want
> They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...
> 
> They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
> They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds...
> 
> Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
Click to expand...


Chechen Leader's Social-Media Pages Down Days After US Sanctions Tightened
RadioFreeEurope/RadioLiberty · 14 mins ago

soon it will be your turn Vania ...


----------



## Balancer

Doug1943 said:
			
		

> There is an ironic parallel here in the view of some Europeans that ordinary life in the United States is a daily struggle to avoid being shot by a fellow-citizen or a policeman.



Without any irony  I, as a resident of Russia, are horrified that in the US a policeman can simply take and shoot you if you do something wrong, but do not break the law. Well, there, you do not hold your hands in your pockets, you run around in headphones and do not react to shouting and the like. There are many such videos on YouTube. From Russia, this looks wild. We do not even have a death penalty here. I understand perfectly well that for the United States this is a relatively rare case and in Russia, under the wheels of cars on the roads, 30 times more people die than the police in the United States are shooting. But still subjectively, this is perceived as horror. I just do not know how to behave with American policemen, if I have to meet


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Doug1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ironic parallel here in the view of some Europeans that ordinary life in the United States is a daily struggle to avoid being shot by a fellow-citizen or a policeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without any irony  I, as a resident of Russia, are horrified that in the US a policeman can simply take and shoot you if you do something wrong, but do not break the law. Well, there, you do not hold your hands in your pockets, you run around in headphones and do not react to shouting and the like. There are many such videos on YouTube. From Russia, this looks wild. We do not even have a death penalty here. I understand perfectly well that for the United States this is a relatively rare case and in Russia, under the wheels of cars on the roads, 30 times more people die than the police in the United States are shooting. But still subjectively, this is perceived as horror. I just do not know how to behave with American policemen, if I have to meet
> 
> View attachment 167594
Click to expand...

who needS THE bullets if you have BOYARKA?


----------



## Viacheslav

Litwin said:


> who needS THE bullets if you have BOYARKA?



Yes, each sixth non-combat loss of the Ukrainian army is caused by drunkenness, said the head of the socio-psychological department, deputy head of the main department for work with the personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Vitaly Pokotilo.

And Russia delivers BOYARKU to Ukraine







Another cunning move of Putin


----------



## Stratford57

Viacheslav said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> who needS THE bullets if you have BOYARKA?
> 
> 
> 
> And Russia delivers BOYARKU to Ukraine
Click to expand...

Good news for Litwin-enko, he can't wait to buy a bunch for his friends and family to keep posting their drunk pictures afterwards.


----------



## Balancer

Doug1943 said:
			
		

> I have only lived briefly in Russia (or rather Ukraine, then in the USSR) and my impression was that the streets were quite safe ... but that was a long time ago (1985).



It was a very, very long time ago. Two (or even three) historical periods ago  1985 was the peak of the heyday of socialism in the USSR. Then there was Perestroika, when everything began to break. Everywhere there was a decite. Social structures began to break down, ideology collapsed. By the end of the USSR, crime in the country has grown. Then there was the first half of the 1990s, the beginning of capitalism. The rise of banditry. When millions of people lost their jobs, many of them lost their homes. Very many went to criminal structures. In broad daylight in the streets there were skirmishes. They killed businessmen. The police (then it was called the militia since the times of the USSR) was itself extremely corrupt and closely connected with criminals. On the streets there were crowds of alcoholics and homeless people. Chechen terrorists blew up houses and planes, took whole schools and theaters as hostages. It was quite a dangerous time to walk at night in many areas. Since the second half of the 1990s, the situation has begun to improve. Since the 2000s - began to improve very quickly. At first criminals were crushed and the police, which clearly supported them. Then they began to fight corruption in the police. Then - with corruption in the country's leadership. As a result of the level of security of the USSR, we have not reached, I'm afraid, it is impossible in principle in a capitalist country, but security has generally conformed to Western norms  Yes, we have twice as many murders per unit of population as in the USA, but 90% of them - this is domestic crime. It is enough not to drink vodka at home with strangers to avoid this 



			
				Doug1943 said:
			
		

> From my own personal experience, I don't think being shot by the police is really something you have to worry much about in the US.
> You have to remember that the widespread availability of firearms in the US, plus a large, violent, impulsive underclass, makes being an American policeman a dangerous job.



I know this and understand the reasons for this. I wrote above that this is the answer in support of ironic perception, my subjective irrational opinion  I am also not without irrational assessments It's another matter that I usually understand when my subjective assessment is based on facts, and when - then the stereotypes, the cultural code, the subconscious, and so on.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Viacheslav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> who needS THE bullets if you have BOYARKA?
> 
> 
> 
> And Russia delivers BOYARKU to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good news for Litwin-enko, he can't wait to buy a bunch for his friends and family to keep posting their drunk pictures afterwards.
Click to expand...


or Litwin-stein


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want
> They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...
> 
> They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
> They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds...
> 
> Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chechen Leader's Social-Media Pages Down Days After US Sanctions Tightened
> RadioFreeEurope/RadioLiberty · 14 mins ago
> 
> soon it will be your turn Vania ...
Click to expand...


My turn where? Last people, named as "Vania" all Russians were Germans at streets of Moscow (look at photo). Why do you want to seem extremely miserable like them? Do you really want to ask some dollars after your speech? )


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With alcohol in Russia, everything is not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, consumption of alcohol in Russia is rapidly declining (by almost a third over the period 2011-2016 - from *18 to 12.8 liters* per person per year), and the indicator of life expectancy in the country is growing rapidly (since 2003 the average life expectancy in Russia has increased by more than 6 years, and for men - more than 7 years.). According to the Ministry of Health, at the beginning of 2017, alcohol consumption in the country fell to *10 liters* per adult per year, whereas the World Health Organization recommended rate is 8 liters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 2017 in Russia, the level of consumption of alcoholic beverages decreased to *10.3* liters per capita per year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We look at how Russia occupies about 10 or 10.3 liters of water per capita per year:
> 
> Who Drinks The Most? - Alcohol Consumption By Country
> 
> 1 Belarus 17.50
> 2 Moldova 16.80
> 3 Lithuania 15.40
> 4 Russia 15.10   obsolete data
> 5 Romania 14.40
> 6 Ukraine 13.90
> 7 Andorra 13.80
> 8 Hungary 13.30
> 9 Czech Republic 13.00
> 10 Slovakia 13.00
> 11 Portugal 12.90
> 12 Serbia 12.60
> 13 Grenada 12.50
> 14 Poland 12.50
> 15 Latvia 12.30
> 16 Finland 12.30
> 17 South Korea 12.30
> 18 France 12.20
> 19 Australia 12.20
> 20 Croatia 12.20
> 21 Ireland 11.90
> 22 Luxembourg 11.90
> 23 Germany 11.80
> 24 Slovenia 11.60
> 25 United Kingdom 11.60
> 
> Oops. Russia is not included in this list even in the Top-25
> 
> Although, of course, all these methods of estimation are inaccurate and exemplary. But the fact that in Russia now drink much less than even some 10 years ago - it is quite obvious. It is also due to the growth in the standard of living, and in the anti-alcoholic state decisions, and that people who drank in the 1990s basically died out.
> 
> View attachment 167558
Click to expand...


As I understand, that's because Europeans drink every day... 

In Russia we prefer to drink a lot but only at weekends... In a working days almost all Russia is indecent sober by European estimates...


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want
> They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...
> 
> They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
> They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds...
> 
> Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chechen Leader's Social-Media Pages Down Days After US Sanctions Tightened
> RadioFreeEurope/RadioLiberty · 14 mins ago
> 
> soon it will be your turn Vania ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My turn where? Last people, named as "Vania" all Russians were Germans at streets of Moscow (look at photo). Why do you want to seem extremely miserable like them? Do you really want to ask some dollars after your speech? )
Click to expand...



no , you forgot about Pushtuns, Chechens 2 times, Ukrainians  and this time when avars called you Vania , do you like it for sure . by the way what did you "say about Allah" in red army (what left of it) ?


----------



## Litwin

a Putin voter begs Putler to bring back BOYARKA("Russians" national alcohol) 

some more of Muscovite Xmas (all of them Putlerists)


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian version of Fonzi from Happy Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want
> They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...
> 
> They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
> They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds...
> 
> Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chechen Leader's Social-Media Pages Down Days After US Sanctions Tightened
> RadioFreeEurope/RadioLiberty · 14 mins ago
> 
> soon it will be your turn Vania ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My turn where? Last people, named as "Vania" all Russians were Germans at streets of Moscow (look at photo). Why do you want to seem extremely miserable like them? Do you really want to ask some dollars after your speech? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no , you forgot about Pushtuns, Chechens 2 times, Ukrainians  and this time when avars called you Vania , do you like it for sure . by the way what did you "say about Allah" in red army (what left of it) ?
Click to expand...


Let's start from Pushtuns... and it's enough 
AFGHAN MUJAHIDEEN TALIBAN,BY COL, IMAM

So, you lie, distorting reality and considering video of criminals like mainstream. It remember me flies, treating all the whole world like a container of different sorts of shit. I'm very glad, even shit in Russia could help to someone. Welcome to avoid us of any sort of shit, you could find ))


----------



## Stratford57

Today is a year since a terrible crash of a Russian plane headed to Syria which killed 92 best Russian people. RIP, dear heroes, we will keep missing you, remembering you and praying for you...





MOSCOW, December 25. /TASS/. The Russian Investigative Committee has extended the deadline for the investigation into the crash of a Tu-154 plane from the Defense Ministry a year after the disaster. Russian Investigative Committee Spokeswoman Svetlana Petrenko said that "the criminal investigation into the cause of the Tu-154 crash on December 25, 2016, continues as prescribed by law."
*Russian officials extend Sochi plane crash probe*


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> here some more typical putler´s voters have small chat
> 
> here they just have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these men can relax as they want
> They really don't feel some kind of fear of "invasion of someone", like all "civilized European countries"...
> 
> They don't want to demonstrate tolerancy for alien aggressive cultures from middle East...
> They don't want to grow hysteria in own minds...
> 
> Because they have "polite men" at background and feel safe and comfortable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your emotions, but not share them... Cheese! ))
> 
> P.S. Maybe they drink a lot, but do you know - every people have own rights and other people couldn't denounce them or force them to do, what they don't want. At least, at Russia, don't know about your country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chechen Leader's Social-Media Pages Down Days After US Sanctions Tightened
> RadioFreeEurope/RadioLiberty · 14 mins ago
> 
> soon it will be your turn Vania ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My turn where? Last people, named as "Vania" all Russians were Germans at streets of Moscow (look at photo). Why do you want to seem extremely miserable like them? Do you really want to ask some dollars after your speech? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no , you forgot about Pushtuns, Chechens 2 times, Ukrainians  and this time when avars called you Vania , do you like it for sure . by the way what did you "say about Allah" in red army (what left of it) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start from Pushtuns... and it's enough
> AFGHAN MUJAHIDEEN TALIBAN,BY COL, IMAM
> 
> So, you lie, distorting reality and considering video of _*criminals *_like mainstream. It remember me flies, treating all the whole world like a container of different sorts of shit. I'm very glad, even shit in Russia could help to someone. Welcome to avoid us of any sort of shit, you could find ))
Click to expand...


so you call "russki mir" followers for the _*criminals *. finally, people like you begin to see something. _PS i hope you are not one of those *Panin´s *patriotic fans , no?_

























_


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Balancer

A bit offtopic, but interesting. I'm looking now, in ZeroMe (it's such decentralized, protected from blocking and repressive state "Twitter" in the distributed network ZeroNet) - there 90 percent of the traffic is Chinese. Well, the Chinese in ZeroNet have always been a lot, it's their way to go for the Great Chinese Firewall, but still - a lot somehow, usually they used to write more in English. It became interesting to read them through a Google translator. In principle, the translation from Chinese into it became much better. Up to the level of almost ready-made texts from English is not enough, but the meaning is already clear, and not as once the "blue circle bite iron"  Basically, the flame on religion. Islamism, terrorism, atheism as a religion and all of what we had in the forums was fashionable to wrestle about 10 years ago 

Example of translation without editing:



> It seems that the Islamic cult does not allow to take off the education. This is the case with the cult. In a normal world, freedom from religion is free. Freedom from political parties is different. The cult is more like a pyramid scheme.
> 
> However, the horror of MLM is that it has mosques as a base for training terrorist ideas, a steady flow of output.



It is interesting that despite the bulky images hieroglyphs: Chinese occupies considerably less space than in Russian or English  Hieroglyphics smaller words.


----------



## Litwin

*Russia Loses Contact With Angolan Satellite After Launch - RFE/RL*
Russia Loses Contact With Angolan Satellite After Launch
4 hours ago - The satellite was launched late on December 26 from the _Russian_-leased facility in Kazakhstan and separated from its booster _rocket_ early on December 27. Another failed launch would be a new blow to Moscow's space program on the heels of the unsuccessful launch of a satellite from _Russia's_ new ...
*Russia loses contact with Angolan satellite: space industry source*
Phys.org - News and Articles on Science and Technology › Astronomy & Space › Space Exploration
8 hours ago - Russia has lost contact with Angosat-1, the first national telecoms satellite for Angola launched from its Baikonur space pad, a source in the space industry told AFP on Wednesday.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Balancer said:


> The White House approved the supply of lethal weapons to Ukraine. This is understandable, Washington is interested in the growing tensions in the Russian borders and in supporting the opponents of Russia. But still sad, from such impudent impunity of the United States.


*We Need Putin to Advise Us; He Doesn't Need Our Nagging Interference*

In the United States from the 1820s, we have the Monroe Doctrine to prevent hostile powers from getting too close to our borders.  That's all Putin is doing, while we ourselves are led by unpatriotic cowards who let Mexico invade us and not face military retaliation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Crazy Russian guy plays Beethoven by firing a handgun (Video) | New York Post


----------



## Balancer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Crazy Russian guy plays Beethoven by firing a handgun (Video) | New York Post



This video, I somewhere already posted on the forum  Here is a direct link to YouTube:


----------



## Noah Lott

Balancer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks like a Black Friday at a local Walmart.. People will be people , where ever they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's it  We, of course, have people that are more victorious than in the US, so the scale is smaller. And not so crazy as in China, where people sell their kidneys to buy an iPhone  But it sometimes happens that to buy a new prestigious phone they take loans, because it costs more than a monthly salary
Click to expand...


----------



## Balancer

In Moscow, a foreign invasion. For some reason, the tram is managed by Santa Claus with deer, not Ded Moroz with Snegurochka (Dead Morose Grandfather Frost and Snow Maiden)!


----------



## Balancer

*Prank stemming from ‘Call of Duty’ bet leads to deadly police shooting*

Similar news at a sight from Russia horrifies. Despite all our shortcomings and the corruption of the police system, the police usually do not shoot us, without understanding the situation.


----------



## Balancer

In this photo everything is fine


----------



## Balancer

20 minutes ago the New Year came to Russia!  Since childhood, I still remember the stamp. When on the radio at 15:00 the time was listed on the time zones, the enumeration ended with the phrase "In Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky - midnight". There were even jokes, in the spirit, "It's always midnight in Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky" 

So, here, it was 15:00 in Moscow, and, therefore, the New Year began its journey in Russia! He will end at 01:00 Moscow time New Year in Kaliningrad.

Congratulations to all on the holiday!


----------



## Stratford57

Putin's 2018 New Year greetings (English translation)


New Year fireworks in Moscow

(skip first 5 minutes of the video ^ to watch the fireworks)

Happy New Year, Russia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balancer

Several high-profile news from Syria. At first there was sad news that on December 31 the Mi-24 helicopter crashed. Two pilots were killed, the flight engineer was wounded. Militants from Jabal Sheikh Mujahidin said they shot down a helicopter, the Russian Defense Ministry said later that the helicopter was lost due to a technical malfunction.

But this news immediately eclipsed the other. In the Russian media yesterday, a sensation was published. Russian airbase Khmeimim was attacked on the same day, December 31, by mortar shelling by militants. Seven airplanes were destroyed. Including 4 Su-24 bombers, two Su-35S fighters and one An-72 transport aircraft.

This information originated from internal sources. There was no such statement on the part of the militants. Therefore, it was worth attentive to her. The probability that the information was fake is not high, because initially the publication was in the media "Kommersant", which were rarely published on the publication of fakes. A little later, through independent channels, information was received that the shelling was, but the losses are not as terrible as stated in Kommersant.

The Russian Defense Ministry today commented on this information very vaguely: "_Information on the destruction of seven planes by the enemy at the airbase of Khmeimim in Syria does not correspond to reality. "Kommersant's" report on the alleged actual destruction of seven Russian military aircraft at the Khmeimim airbase is a fake.The Russian air group in Syria is in combat readiness and continues to fulfill all tasks for the intended purpose in full._" Pay attention to the wording - fake actually called the statement of the amount of loss. The fact of the shelling itself is not denied and is not confirmed. It is claimed that the air group is combat-ready, but this is possible in the presence of losses.

That is, collecting all the sources of information into a single whole, it turns out that the shelling was, there are some losses of technology, but not in the same volume as it is stated in Kommersant. And the Ministry of Defense did not lie, having got rid of the truth in a streamlined form 

And, finally, there were the first unofficial photos from the air base of Khmeimim. It can be seen that at least one Su-24 is moderately damaged. He has destroyed the fin tail and there is a hole in the fuel tank. We are waiting for more information 

And I wonder in what form all this will be filed in Western media 

Although, of course, the fact that the militants were allowed into the distance mortar shot - this is a huge miscalculation of the security services.


----------



## Balancer

*Russian Defense Ministry planes delivered school boards and New Year gifts to Syria.*


It looks like trolling from the Ministry of Defense  The plot at 01:19 shows the Su-24 with the number 29, which was recently shown damaged. Whether the recording was made before December 31, whether it had already been repaired, or whether the number had been repainted for another plane.


----------



## Balancer

Today there was another video clip, where again without commentary they show the Su-24 with the onboard number 29. The fact that this is a thin trolling of the Defense Ministry is obvious


----------



## Stratford57

Dear Russians, have a wonderful Christmas Eve!

Merry Christmas, dear Russians and other Orthodox Christians!!!!!!!

Христос рождается, славите!


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Христос рождается, славите!



Many thanks! Although I'm an atheist myself, but I'm not an *anti*theist and appreciate cultural traditions. In addition, I have many close friends and relatives who are Orthodox Christians. As I often call myself, I'm an *Orthodox atheist*


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Христос рождается, славите!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks! Although I'm an atheist myself, but I'm not an *anti*theist and appreciate cultural traditions. In addition, I have many close friends and relatives who are Orthodox Christians. As I often call myself, I'm an *Orthodox atheist*
> 
> View attachment 170127
Click to expand...

Thanks for the wonderful picture. Enjoy the last day of your New Year vacations, the weather seems to be unusually warm so far unlike in USA. It must be Putin who hacked all good weather in USA and sent Siberian frosts and snow there.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Enjoy the last day of your New Year vacations



Yes, now the New Year holidays have been reduced and tomorrow they already go to work in Russia. But, in general, the last informal New Year's holiday is on January 13. New Year in the old, Julian calendar 



Stratford57 said:


> the weather seems to be unusually warm so far unlike in USA. It must be Putin who hacked all good weather in USA and sent Siberian frosts and snow there.



Yeah. In Moscow, the temperature beats records of heat for the entire history of observations. And we also joke that Americans should blame Putin for hacking the weather


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the last day of your New Year vacations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, now the New Year holidays have been reduced and tomorrow they already go to work in Russia. But, in general, the last informal New Year's holiday is on January 13. New Year in the old, Julian calendar
Click to expand...

Technically, the last day of Orthodox Christian holidays (святок) is Jan. 19, the day of Jesus' Baptizing according to Julian calendar.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Technically, the last day of Orthodox Christian holidays (святок) is Jan. 19, the day of Jesus' Baptizing according to Julian calendar.



Despite the fact that formally representatives of Orthodox culture in Russia consider themselves 70 percent of the population (and I including ), the true Orthodox believers in Russia are about 2%. Therefore, few people in Russia celebrate all Orthodox holidays. During the years of atheistic propaganda in the USSR, the main holiday was the New Year. The night from December 31 to January 1. But, since the USSR was constantly referring to the old, pre-revolutionary Julian calendar, the main dates were also cited "according to the old style." So in the USSR there was an unofficial tradition of meeting the "Old New Year" on January 13  In the West, as far as I can tell, the main New Year's holiday is not the New Year, but Christmas, December 25. Therefore, although this holiday did not become very popular in Russia, nevertheless, after the fall of the Iron Curtain, many also unofficially began to meet and Christmas in the western style. And, of course, with the restoration of Orthodox traditions, we began to celebrate Orthodox Christmas on the Julian calendar. Jan. 7. Thus, the main New Year holidays were four: D Catholic Christmas, New Year, Orthodox Christmas and "Old New Year".

Baptism is a very important Orthodox holiday, but it is marked by a much smaller number of people and does not formally refer to the New Year holidays. But for some time now, in a literally new Russian show tradition, bathing in Epiphany frosts turns


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Despite the fact that formally representatives of Orthodox culture in Russia consider themselves 70 percent of the population (and I including ), the true Orthodox believers in Russia are about 2%.


If you said that during Soviet times, I would agree. Now there are so many new churches built and restored all over historical Russia and they all get pretty full even on each Saturday/Sunday services and during Christmas and Easter times they are so full that many people have to stay outside the churches during services. And each year more and more people are coming to the churches all over historical Russia. They ARE true believers and they are a lot more than 2%.

Russian Sociology institute found out 79% of Russian population consider themselves Orthodox Christians and 4% consider themselves Muslims. The number of atheists is decreasing.

According to American Research Center Pew 71% or Russians are Orthodox Christians (in 1991 there were only 37%) and 10% are Muslims.
http://новости-россии.ru-an.info/новости/сколько-на-самом-деле-в-россии-настоящих-христиан/


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the fact that formally representatives of Orthodox culture in Russia consider themselves 70 percent of the population (and I including ), the true Orthodox believers in Russia are about 2%.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Sociology institute found out 79% of Russian population consider themselves Orthodox Christians
Click to expand...


These are people who refer themselves to the Christian culture, but they are not real Christians 

They just observe Christian traditions. But the church does not go to church regularly, but on the occasion, the fasting are not regularly observed, the Bible is not known well or does not know at all and the like. I will be an atheist, the basic Orthodox, but I know Bible much better than 90% of them 

True Orthodox believers who faithfully and faithfully observe all the canons of Orthodoxy - about 2%: Большинство россиян проигнорируют Великий пост: Общество: Россия: Lenta.ru



> Most Russians (73 percent) are not going to change their diet during Lent. This is evidenced by data from the Levada Center research, Interfax reported.
> 
> *Two percent of respondents intend to abide by all restrictions for seven weeks*. Partly observe fasting, for example, refuse meat and alcohol, about 18 percent of respondents gather, and four percent plan to fast in the last, most strict week of fasting.



Most Russians actually have a very peculiar mixture of Christianity, paganism and agnosticism. And an easy admixture of East Asian beliefs. The most popular answer to the question of whether there is a God - "well, probably there is some kind of supermind" or "the universe, of course, is reasonable, and our actions affect our karma"


----------



## ESay

Balancer said:


> True Orthodox believers who faithfully and faithfully observe all the canons of Orthodoxy - about 2%: Большинство россиян проигнорируют Великий пост: Общество: Россия: Lenta.ru


And those true followers of Christ’s teaching are maybe 2 % of those ones. But that is true not only about Russia but also about all ‘Christians’ in the world.


----------



## Balancer

In the New Year holidays, Russians spent almost trillion rubles (more than $17 billion) on shopping, with a considerable share of jewelry and fur coats. About 7 million people made purchases directly on New Year's Eve.

We had more modest gifts for this new year  We gave my daughter a microscope and gold earrings, my son two sets of steam locomotives from the series "Thomas and Friends", I gave my wife a set of glasses for wine. Well, I bought myself MFU (color laser printer / scanner / copier)


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> In the New Year holidays, Russians spent almost trillion rubles (more than $17 billion) on shopping, with a considerable share of jewelry and fur coats. About 7 million people made purchases directly on New Year's Eve.
> 
> We had more modest gifts for this new year  We gave my daughter a microscope and gold earrings, my son two sets of steam locomotives from the series "Thomas and Friends", I gave my wife a set of glasses for wine. Well, I bought myself MFU (color laser printer / scanner / copier)


----------



## Litwin

Pynia is Brezhnev N2


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Balancer

Continuing the theme of swimming in the ice hole in Epiphany frosts  In Russia, the Baptism of Jesus came and, as always, the frosts struck. Although this year the frost is weaker than usual, in the daytime the temperature in Moscow does not drop to 14 °F (-10 °C). Two things are interesting with respect to tradition.

First, Epiphany bathing was in Yakutia, where now the temperature drops to -60 °F (-50 °C)  Of course, the situation is saved by the fact that the temperature of liquid water can never be below 0 °C (32 °F), and a tent is placed above the hole, but it's still extreme, in my opinion 













Secondly, this year Putin was swimming in the ice-hole. Although so far only one photo in the media has been published, but still a good move 





And we with the children, of course, people who are afraid of cold more civilized, we did not go swimming, but went for a drive on a sled from a hill


----------



## Balancer

Such a snow make-up appears in the girls in Yakutia, while they go from home to work at a temperature of -53 °F (-47 °C)


----------



## Balancer

mnemonic said:
			
		

> The easiest way to manipulate the masses is to ignite emotional response.
> It is very hard to think rationally and critically when its fogged by strong emotions.
> Or to have a civilised dialog.
> Therefore tribalism is very desirable thing to ignite, because you allienate people who you disagree with and not allow them (or yourself) have a chance to see the other one's point of view.
> Divide and conquer.



One of the reasons I came to English-speaking forums three years ago. As soon as the electronic translators began to allow this. (Since I know English only at the level of reading technical documentation ) Western media, show a very one-sided and distorted picture of Russia. And it builds a natural one-sided iron curtain. It is very simple to abstractly hate someone unfamiliar. But it's harder to hate someone you know. The Russians are in a somewhat more favorable position. There are a lot of Western media in Russia. We watch western films. We read modern Western literature. Tens of millions of Russians communicate on the Internet, which, for the time being, has no boundaries. Therefore, we in Russia represent what the West is living and Russian official propaganda affects us much less. In addition, many people in Russia have remained immune to state propaganda since the time of the USSR. In the West, the picture is quite different. Western users do not go to Russian sites. Do not watch the Russian media. Blindly believe what is said in the Western media. Although here some blow struck the last scandals with Trump. But still, the belief in official sources in the West, at times, is simply amazing. So I'm trying to build a bridge. No, the bridge is an exaggeration. I try to put my small plaque on the construction of such a bridge  Well, since I write something like that in English-language forums, so that my translations into English are not lost and did not disappear, at the same time I write many of my notes here, in ZeroNet in my "Broken-English" blog


----------



## Balancer

Intrigue  — Tanker With Russian Gas for Boston Makes Mid-Atlantic U-Turn


----------



## Balancer

In Russia this week, two high-profile news. Curious and tragic. I'll start with the curious. Cadets of the flying school in the city of Ulyanovsk released such a clip.


Given the Russian aversion to public propaganda of all homosexual-like, a big scandal has turned out. Even the authorities had a split. Someone demanded immediately to exclude them from the flying school. Someone defended the ways of self-expression. However, there were no reasons for excluding them from the school, a lot of imitators of both sexes appeared, so that the scandal languidly subsided.


----------



## Balancer

Other news is tragic. January 15, immediately after the beginning of classes in schools, in the city of Perm in the school there was an attack with knives. Two students of the senior classes, under the influence of the massacre at Columbine School, decided to repeat the feat in Russia. They with knives attacked pupils of elementary grades of the school and planned to kill then each other. Fortunately, they could not kill anybody, wounded the teacher and about a dozen children. They could not kill themselves and were detained by the police. Some of the wounded are still in serious condition.

Yesterday another school, already the city of Ulan-Ude, two more schoolchildren, under the influence of the previous case, committed an attack in their school. Armed with a Molotov cocktail, a knife and an ax. Five wounded. Some are seriously wounded.

Most of all in both cases, the teachers suffered, which closed their bodies from the knives of their children.


----------



## Balancer

The U.S. Navy's brand-new battleship is stuck in the Canadian ice

USS Little Rock Stuck in Montreal, Ship Might Not Leave Until Spring - USNI News

...



 



 

(yes, I know that American submarines also go to the North Pole, just a funny combination)


----------



## Balancer




----------



## Balancer

I opened a separate topic on changes in the USSR / Russia for the period 1988-2018.

USSR-Russia. 1988-2018. Timeline.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Such a snow make-up appears in the girls in Yakutia, while they go from home to work at a temperature of -53 °F (-47 °C)
> 
> View attachment 172266


you got this picture from Sputnik.ru great news that Yakuts are majority there again , so your time is counted

here some other real pictures from Yakutia Sokha


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> I opened a separate topic on changes in the USSR / Russia for the period 1988-2018.
> 
> USSR-Russia. 1988-2018. Timeline.


what connection has your ulus of juchi to Sovok?


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> View attachment 172545


its photoshop , this is a real situation


----------



## SeaGal

Balancer said:


> One of the reasons I came to English-speaking forums three years ago. As soon as the electronic translators began to allow this. (Since I know English only at the level of reading technical documentation ) Western media, show a very one-sided and distorted picture of Russia. And it builds a natural one-sided iron curtain. It is very simple to abstractly hate someone unfamiliar. But it's harder to hate someone you know. The Russians are in a somewhat more favorable position. There are a lot of Western media in Russia. We watch western films. We read modern Western literature. Tens of millions of Russians communicate on the Internet, which, for the time being, has no boundaries. Therefore, we in Russia represent what the West is living and Russian official propaganda affects us much less. In addition, many people in Russia have remained immune to state propaganda since the time of the USSR. In the West, the picture is quite different. Western users do not go to Russian sites. Do not watch the Russian media. Blindly believe what is said in the Western media. Although here some blow struck the last scandals with Trump. But still, the belief in official sources in the West, at times, is simply amazing. So I'm trying to build a bridge. No, the bridge is an exaggeration. I try to put my small plaque on the construction of such a bridge  Well, since I write something like that in English-language forums, so that my translations into English are not lost and did not disappear, at the same time I write many of my notes here, in ZeroNet in my "Broken-English" blog



In my daily life, among friends, family and acquaintances...in our small corner of the world, 'hatred' for Russians does not exist.  There is a longstanding distrust or skepticism of Russian_ leadership_ that dates back to 1960's, perhaps earlier.  I can remember Khrushchev, the Cuban Missile Crises and the Berlin Wall, and I'm not all that old.  There was great hope among Americans that Russians would finally be able to shed the shackles of Soviet communism in the late '80's. That Russians are living a better, cleaner, freer life than under the Soviets, is good.

I believe that most Americans still wish the best for the people of Russia while some political leaders are using Russia as a scapegoat for their own shortcomings - as I believe that Putin in some measure plays up the 'hatred' angle to the people of Russia as a distraction.   What you see and hear in much of American media is seldom representative of the American people - but rather have become opinion pieces promoting a political agenda.

Helping to construct and fortify bridges is a good thing - have you been made to feel welcome on this English-speaking forum?  I hope so.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lavrov interrupted by "Long live Russia" shouts during Syria Congress in Sotschi.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Continuing..bla bla



even a blind idiot sees that it was made in *STUDIO , punia and all putlerists are such losers 
Urban Dictionary: Putlerist*


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Lavrov interrupted by "Long live Russia" shouts during Syria Congress in Sotschi.


 i have *one *more, just for you, you like this , right?


----------



## Balancer

Richard Nixon in the subway. USSR, Moscow. June 1959.

Why did no one blame him for his relations with Russia?


----------



## Balancer

The third launch from the new spaceport "Vostochny" ("Eastern"). Successfully put into orbit 11 small satellites, including four American satellites.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> The third launch from the new spaceport "Vostochny" ("Eastern"). Successfully put into orbit 11 small satellites, including four American satellites.
> 
> View attachment 174446



LOL, thank you sputink TV.ru , here is YOUR %hitty reality 

_STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones *STEALING vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones *

LOL 


*Russia space rocket programme halted after workers replace vital ...*

1 feb. 2017 - Workers swapped alloys with less heat-resistant ones - discovered weeks after a _Soyuz rocket_ with an engine from same factory crashed en route to the ... _Russia_ has been forced to halt its space rocket programme after workers were found to be _STEALING_ vital parts and replacing them with cheaper ones.

"
*Russian space programme close to collapse as latest failure exposes ...*
6 dec. 2017 - The political fallout from last Tuesday's unsuccessful launch of a _Soyuz_ 2-1b _rocket_ continues at the highest level. And Deputy Prime Minister Rogozin, who has been responsible for the _Russian_ space programme since late 2011, has been attracting a large part of the criticism. Tuesday's crash was, after all, ..."

"
*'Stolen' Russian missile explodes after being sold for scrap - BBC News*
www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-40900219

11 aug. 2017 - News website The Insider says that emergency response workers later found another intact _rocket_ from the S-200 missile system. The incident has ignited lively discussion on _Russian_ social media, with many asking on popular social network VKontakte how it came to be at a recycling plant in the first place."


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Richard Nixon in the subway. USSR, Moscow. June 1959.
> 
> Why did no one blame him for his relations with Russia?
> 
> View attachment 174440 View attachment 174441


----------



## Balancer

A little bit about the weather in Moscow in recent days.



 



 

The main thing is to raise the wipers so that they do not stick.



 



 

Well, I threw my pictures of these days in the topic "without politics" 

- Balancer is here
- Balancer is here


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> A little bit about the weather in Moscow in recent days.
> 
> View attachment 175023
> 
> View attachment 175026
> 
> The main thing is to raise the wipers so that they do not stick.
> 
> View attachment 175027
> 
> View attachment 175028
> 
> Well, I threw my pictures of these days in the topic "without politics"
> 
> - Balancer is here
> - Balancer is here


some more snow- pictures from Muscovy


----------



## Balancer

Korean fans meet in Seoul, Russian athletes who went to the Olympics-2018. Despite all the witch hunts unleashed in the Olympic movement against Russia.


As the pressure on the Russian athletes increases from the side of the Olympic Committee in Russia, hatred for the Olympics in general grows. The last drop in the form of non-admission even justified by the international arbitration court of sportsmen in general caused a big wave of protests. Most of my friends believe that Russia should boycott the Olympics at least and engage in complete reformation and destruction of the modern form of the Olympic movement, as a maximum.

I do not agree with them. I believe that in this round of political struggle Russia was beaten and defeated. But the boycott of the Olympics is the final defeat in the round of information war. We must go and fight. Even if we have knocked out all the strong athletes, only the Olympians of the second and third echelon remained. This will not bring us medals, but will allow us to remain on hearing. But here I am in a very pronounced minority. Even my wife believes that Russia should boycott the Olympics


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> Korean fans meet in Seoul, Russian athletes who went to the Olympics-2018. Despite all the witch hunts unleashed in the Olympic movement against Russia.
> 
> I believe that in this round of political struggle Russia was beaten and defeated. But the boycott of the Olympics is the final defeat in the round of information war. We must go and fight. Even if we have knocked out all the strong athletes, only the Olympians of the second and third echelon remained. This will not bring us medals, but will allow us to remain on hearing. But here I am in a very pronounced minority. Even my wife believes that Russia should boycott the Olympics


I trust Putin: he usually knows what he's doing and we may see it later.

The whole corrupt IOC and WADA system must be defeated and noway Russia can achieve that goal by boycotting Olympics. Also think about Russian sportsmen: they've been working hard to be able to compete, not to seat at home and to participate dirty political games. They are anxious to participate real sports games, at least as many of sportsmen as possible at the moment.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Korean fans meet in Seoul, Russian athletes who went to the Olympics-2018. Despite all the witch hunts unleashed in the Olympic movement against Russia.
> 
> 
> As the pressure on the Russian athletes increases from the side of the Olympic Committee in Russia, hatred for the Olympics in general grows. The last drop in the form of non-admission even justified by the international arbitration court of sportsmen in general caused a big wave of protests. Most of my friends believe that Russia should boycott the Olympics at least and engage in complete reformation and destruction of the modern form of the Olympic movement, as a maximum.
> 
> I do not agree with them. I believe that in this round of political struggle Russia was beaten and defeated. But the boycott of the Olympics is the final defeat in the round of information war. We must go and fight. Even if we have knocked out all the strong athletes, only the Olympians of the second and third echelon remained. This will not bring us medals, but will allow us to remain on hearing. But here I am in a very pronounced minority. Even my wife believes that Russia should boycott the Olympics


i like your Olympian style Muscovites :














try to find *2 differences*


----------



## Balancer

Do you want a real example of a really strong influence? A real propaganda? Imagine, your family in New York goes to bed. A daughter in Russian sings "V lesu rodilas' yolochka, v lesu ona rosla ...", then - "Malenkoy yolochke kholodno zimoy. Iz lesu yolochku vzyali my domoy". And you suddenly realize that the daughter does not know by heart "Jingle Bells" or "I Wish You A Merry Christmas" in your English. Have you imagined it?

Now my daughter before the bed sings in English "Jingle Bells" and "I Wish You A Merry Christmas". And she does not know our Russian New Year songs. Only a few lines. In part, this is my omission, I did not teach our Russian songs with her. At school they do not learn Russian songs. And in English lessons, obviously, they learn songs in English. But imagine the degree of influence of the West on Russia 

And you - "Russian advertising looked 1000 people." Ugh!


----------



## Balancer

Doug1943 said:
			
		

> I haven't followed this issue closely -- weren't the Russians accused of systematic doping?



How do I see what's happening. There is an axiom. All sportsmen of the Big Sports take dope. Different stimulating drugs. Some are permitted, some are forbidden. In all countries of the world. Which drugs are allowed and which are not, WADA decides. For example, 3/4 athletes from Norway "suffer from asthma." And taking drugs against asthma. These are prohibited drugs that are considered doping. But WADA allows the use of banned drugs to specific athletes in the form of exceptions. In total, 3/4 of the Norwegian athletes take medications that are considered doping for other athletes.

When in 2014 the confrontation between the US and Russia began to gain momentum, America immediately struck on many fronts, including the Olympic movement. Russian athletes are traditionally very strong and therefore their discrediting is a powerful PR move.

In sport, the blow was inflicted immediately from many directions:

Immediately after the 2014 Olympics in Sochi and Russia's next success in the sports field, the ill-wishers began to actively seek ways to put pressure on Russia. The obvious step is doping. First, the soil began to be prepared through odious media. Who was behind this specifically, I do not know, but the German company ARD in late 2014 and early 2015 released two large materials on the massive use of doping in Russia. The charge was massive (more than 5,000 athletes!). No evidence has been voiced. But the material was very actively advertised in the West. The formation of the reflex "Russian athlete = doping" began.

WADA immediately joined. "Oh, it's awful! We're investigating this problem!". There are no proofs, there are only fantasies of the German journalist Zeppelt, but this is an excuse to remove the Russian athletes from the competitions "for the duration of the investigations."

Here begins the most detective story with the participation of Grigory Rodchenkov. First, WADA accuses him of deliberately destroying doping tests in order to avoid accusations of using doping by Russian athletes. Also WADA accuses Rodchenkov that he was engaged in extorting money from athletes seen in the use of doping.

As a result of the scandal that has arisen, Rodchenkov resigns. Against Rodchenkov's relatives in Russia, in 2011 an investigation was carried out, they were accused of illegal trafficking in certain prohibited drugs. There are rumors that after WADA's accusations against Rodchenkov in Russia they are preparing to conduct a new investigation. Rodchenkov flees to Russia and is hiding in the United States under the witness protection program.

Based on oral testimony of Rodchenkov and indirect signs (mainly the presence of microscopic scratches on some test tubes with samples of Russian athletes), there is a charge that there is a state Russian sports doping program. And that all Russian athletes are taking dope. Funny moment. The absence of scratches on the test tube is also a charge "the Russians then learned to open the samples without leaving scratches."

Then they banned a number of drugs that had been previously allowed. And which were officially used in Russia. First and foremost harmless meldoniy. This, in fact, not even doping, because it does not stimulate, but, on the contrary, inhibits the body. It allows you to more efficiently restore the redirected muscles, first of all - the heart muscle. Insidiousness is that the meldonia is excreted from the body for up to a year. Therefore, it was found in the samples of many of those who honestly stopped taking the drug immediately after the ban. Many dozens of Russian athletes were loudly and publicly disqualified. Later, under the influence of medical research, most of these disqualifications were abolished. But it was already not important, because such cancellations are not widely covered in the media. But the whole world once again remembered that Russian athletes are taking dope!

Then follows the mass of loud exposures, the deprivation of Russian medals, disqualification. Arbitration courts later overturn most of these decisions, but for the media such justifications are no longer interesting, as everyone remembers that Russians are doping!

The result. No direct evidence of admission of Russian athletes doping is not. There is no evidence of a national doping program. All Russian athletes are discredited. All participants of the Sochi Olympics (that is, all the strongest athletes of Russia) are not admitted to the new Olympiad (And this despite the fact that even after all accusations and discredit, Russia still remains the leader in the medal standings). The team that is currently going to the Olympics is placed in conditions of incredible mental pressure - athletes do not have the right to use any symbolism, except neutral, athletes do not have the right to say that they are from Russia, etc. At what, worst of all, in these conditions, Russian athletes lost the support of the majority of Russians, because in Russia they believe that under these conditions it was necessary to boycott the Olympics, and the athletes who are ready to act in such humiliating conditions are traitors.

Append:

The electronic translator refused to translate such a large text, so my resume is separate 

I do not justify the athletes taking dope. I would also like to see the sport clean. I do not believe that Russian sportsmen never took dope and that all the accusations against them are false. But I am 100% sure that in Russia the system of doping is not more extensive than in other countries, including the United States. As I started the previous message - all athletes take dope. And you need to investigate specific cases, improve anti-doping control and the like. But what WADA and the Olympic Committee have now arranged is a purely political action, the task of which is not to fight against doping, but the maximum possible political humiliation of Russia.


----------



## Balancer

A small illustration of the previous post about sport and doping. Here is the official US data from the WADA report for the 2016 Olympics. 398 cases of official permission for the use of prohibited drugs. For comparison, Russia then received only 15 such permits.





*Updated*: I will clarify that this is 398 athletes not at the Olympics, but in general. At the Olympics, the Americans were officially granted 15 permits.


----------



## Balancer

A mysterious picture was observed yesterday in Moscow. A horse galloping along the Moscow Highway with tubing. Riderless. People assume that this is the horse of one of the horsemen of the Apocalypse, which fell out of the saddle. Judging by its color, it is a black horse, which John the Apostle is responsible for hunger and other economics.


----------



## Balancer

Another American strike against the Syrian troops.

In Switzerland, dismay as papers on secret Cold War army vanish

BREAKING: US launch ASSAULT on pro-Assad FORCES in Syria after 'unprovoked attack'


----------



## Balancer

Fresh news from the Olympics of doping.

The Norwegian team brought with it 6000 to the medication for asthma, which is doping, because it allows you to quickly build muscle. 70% of Norwegian athletes are officially asthmatic and can take WADA medications to build muscle mass.

Norwegian Team Takes Over 6,000 Doses of Asthma Medicine to Olympics - Reports

Norway's cross-country Olympic success clouded by asthma drug ethics

Norway has sent over 6000 asthma doses to the Olympics - Norway Today


----------



## Balancer

In Russia, the first time in history, a person sentenced to life imprisonment was released.

I note that in our bloody totalitarian country there is no practice of the death penalty. After the collapse of the USSR, the maximum penalty is life imprisonment. One of the last sentenced to death in the USSR in 1991 was Anwar Masalimov. It was the murderer of the recidivist. Earlier in the USSR, he had already served a sentence of 15 years for premeditated murder and later again committed murder under aggravating circumstances. For which he was sentenced to death. But the USSR disintegrated, the death penalty ceased to be enforced and in 1998 the sentence was re-qualified for life imprisonment.

Now Masalimov was conditionally released ahead of schedule.


----------



## Balancer

In Russia people ask themselves a question. If American troops illegally stationed in Syria can strike attacks on Syrian troops only on one threat to America's allies, then why can not Russia strike at Ukrainian troops that threaten Russia's allies in Ukraine? For this, Russia will not even have to enter the troops to Ukraine, up to the border of 300 miles from the Kremlin. And Poroshenko from the point of view of the Russians is the same bloody illegitimate dictator, like Assad from the point of view of the United States.


----------



## Stratford57

Speaking about Ukraine. In a few hours next Olympic games are starting.

I still remember 08.08.08 when China Olympics just started and Georgia attacked South Ossetia, killed lots of Russian peace keepers and civilians there and blamed it all on Russia using all kinds of support from Washington [Deep State puppets].

Who can guarantee that Ukrainian officials who are all Washington puppets won't do the same during this Olympics? Especially, after Washington has supplied them with more lethal weapons... Their Media may even say: it's Putin's pay back for banning best Russian sportsmen...


----------



## Litwin

i hope STUTINK.RU pays to the forum, but stil this look more and more like WC.ru


----------



## Litwin

THEY ALL ARE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PULERISTS


----------



## Balancer

Sunni Man said:


> I mean, if a lowly used car salesman from Iran knew the truth about our dealings with Iran, then it must be common knowledge on the streets of the Middle East, and our media had been keeping it hidden from the public.    ....



I have already written many times that I am amazed at how much Westerners are credulous about the media and official information. For those who grew up in the USSR and its culture, it seems obvious that politicians and journalists can not be trusted, even if they are telling the truth. Even the truth can be said so that an impression will be created that does not correspond to reality. In the USSR, for example, official sources of information almost never lied. But they gave a one-sided interpretation.

There was such a very popular anecdote. _Brezhnev and Reagan arranged a competition for running. The next day, the newspaper Pravda publishes the results of the competition: "*Our Secretary General took the second place in the race. The American president came to the finish of the penultimate*"._ Not a word of lies, only truth. But what an interpretation! 

Today journalists and politicians of all countries often do not just give a one-sided interpretation, but they are directly lying. And if few people believe in empty words in Russia, then in the West this belief is sometimes amazing.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if a lowly used car salesman from Iran knew the truth about our dealings with Iran, then it must be common knowledge on the streets of the Middle East, and our media had been keeping it hidden from the public.    ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already written many times that I am amazed at how much Westerners are credulous about the media and official information. For those who grew up in the USSR and its culture, it seems obvious that politicians and journalists can not be trusted, even if they are telling the truth. Even the truth can be said so that an impression will be created that does not correspond to reality. In the USSR, for example, official sources of information almost never lied. But they gave a one-sided interpretation.
> 
> There was such a very popular anecdote. _Brezhnev and Reagan arranged a competition for running. The next day, the newspaper Pravda publishes the results of the competition: "*Our Secretary General took the second place in the race. The American president came to the finish of the penultimate*"._ Not a word of lies, only truth. But what an interpretation!
> 
> Today journalists and politicians of all countries often do not just give a one-sided interpretation, but they are directly lying. And if few people believe in empty words in Russia, then in the West this belief is sometimes amazing.
Click to expand...

why did your main- boss like  to  to kiss other men?


----------



## Balancer

In recent months, a very aggressive and obviously coordinated attack on Russia in general and against Putin's government in particular has been carried out in social networks. I am not his supporter, rather, I choose him as the least of evils, but the mass character and consistency of the shares attracts attention. Obviously, someone before the elections is very active in influencing the election results 

Now Putin is speaking to the Federal Assembly. In Twitter, instantly appeared hundreds of comments on the discrediting of any of his statements. At what almost all statements or are simple insults, or operate with outright lies. For example, according to the published figures, it turns out that:

- "*The average Russian works for 12 hours a day*". In fact, we have a working day of 8 hours, many actually work less - late for the start of the working day or in the evening leave work earlier. People at us lazy, here I will not embroider smile  Work more than 8 hours happens, but just not at the state enterprises for which the government answers, and in commerce.

- "*The average salary for these 12 hours of work is 20,000 rubles/month ($354)*". In fact, now the average salary is about 37 thousand rubles per month ($656) .

- "*People rarely live up to 50 years*". That's only the average life expectancy has grown to 72.5 years and is constantly growing 

"*Russians were completely impoverished during Putin's reign*". On this issue, I've written here more than once. The average increase in welfare over the past 25 years was 10-15 times. Even life 10 years ago seems much more poor than now.

- "*In pharmacies do not find drugs cheaper 200-300 rubles ($3.5-$5.5)*". Really in Moscow, prices for the most affordable medications start from 6-10 rubles ($0.1 - $0.2). In the province, usually even cheaper.

The saddest thing is that the phenomenon is massive, no denials (except for me sometimes: D) no one writes, so with all the inconsistency of such statements with reality, the notorious "70% of the conforming population", having read this, will also be considered as well. In my opinion, Russia is now clearly losing the information war in social networks.


----------



## Stratford57

Russia has new modern weapons now unlike any other weapons in the world. Bravo, Russia!

Putin today: As such, Russia has developed, and works continuously to perfect, *highly effective but modestly priced* systems to overcome missile defence. They are installed on all of our intercontinental ballistic missile complexes.

In addition, we have embarked on the *development of the next generation of missiles.* For example, the Defence Ministry and enterprises of the missile and aerospace industry are in the active phase of testing a new missile system with a heavy intercontinental missile. We called it Sarmat.

That said, the capabilities of the Sarmat missile are much higher. Weighing over 200 tonnes, it has a short boost phase, which makes it more difficult to intercept for missile defence systems. Sarmat will be equipped with a broad range of powerful nuclear warheads, including hypersonic, and the most modern means of evading missile defence. The high degree of protection of missile launchers and significant energy capabilities the system offers will make it possible to use it in any conditions.

Sarmat has *practically no range restrictions*, it can attack targets both via the North and South poles.

Sarmat is a formidable missile and, owing to its characteristics, is untroubled by even the most advanced missile defence systems.

But we did not stop at that. We started to develop *new types of strategic arms that do not use ballistic trajectories *at all when moving toward a target and, therefore, missile defence systems are useless against them, absolutely pointless.

Russia’s advanced arms are based on the cutting-edge, unique achievements of our scientists, designers and engineers. One of them is a small-scale heavy-duty nuclear energy unit that can be installed in a missile like our latest X-101 air-launched missile or the American Tomahawk missile – a similar type but with a range dozens of times longer, dozens, basically an unlimited range. It is a low-flying stealth missile carrying a nuclear warhead, with almost an unlimited range, unpredictable trajectory and ability to bypass interception boundaries. It is invincible against all existing and prospective missile defence and counter-air defence systems. I will repeat this several times today.

In late 2017, Russia successfully launched its latest nuclear-powered missile at the Central training ground. During its flight, the nuclear-powered engine reached its design capacity and provided the necessary propulsion.

Now that the missile launch and ground tests were successful, we can begin developing a completely *new type of weapon, a strategic nuclear weapons system with a nuclear-powered missile.*

The missile bypasses interceptors. As the range is unlimited, the missile can manoeuvre for as long as necessary.

As you no doubt understand, no other country has developed anything like this. *There will be something similar one day but by that time our guys will have come up with something even better.*

Now, we all know that the design and development of unmanned weapon systems is another common trend in the world. As concerns Russia, we have developed *unmanned submersible vehicles that can move at great depths (I would say extreme depths) intercontinentally, at a speed multiple times higher than the speed of submarines*, cutting-edge torpedoes and all kinds of surface vessels, including some of the fastest. It is really fantastic. They are quiet, highly manoeuvrable and have hardly any vulnerabilities for the enemy to exploit. There is simply nothing in the world capable of withstanding them.

Presidential Address to the Federal Assembly


----------



## Balancer

LuckyDuck said:


> Putin isn't concerned with political opponents, because they end up in prison, poisoned, or disappear altogether.



A few days ago I would ask you to give evidence of this. But yesterday something has changed in me. I thought to the last that Russians and Americans, nevertheless, can have mutual understanding. But I do not think so. I came to American forums to better understand the Americans and explain in Russia that people in the US are the same as us and that we can have a dialogue. But I was wrong. The average American is not capable of dialogue. He blindly believes what he is told by the media. And with the faithful, the dispute is impossible. And while America is fanning the anti-Russian tantrum, such deeply religious Americans are Russia's direct enemies. So it happened that three years ago I came in search of understanding, but became an anti-American 

So you can consider anything that Russia is being killed by the opposition, that Russia is eating children, that corruption is rampant in Russia and that everyone in Russia is drinking vodka instead of tea. I do not care any more  The more hatred and anger in the words of the enemy, the more correct our actions.

...

I know perfectly well that among Americans there are thinking people. Even the direct open enemies of Russia. And I respect such people. But such - very little and they do not affect the atmosphere as a whole.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin isn't concerned with political opponents, because they end up in prison, poisoned, or disappear altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago I would ask you to give evidence of this. But yesterday something has changed in me. I thought to the last that Russians and Americans, nevertheless, can have mutual understanding. But I do not think so. I came to American forums to better understand the Americans and explain in Russia that people in the US are the same as us and that we can have a dialogue. But I was wrong. The average American is not capable of dialogue. He blindly believes what he is told by the media. And with the faithful, the dispute is impossible. And while America is fanning the anti-Russian tantrum, such deeply religious Americans are Russia's direct enemies. So it happened that three years ago I came in search of understanding, but became an anti-American
> 
> So you can consider anything that Russia is being killed by the opposition, that Russia is eating children, that corruption is rampant in Russia and that everyone in Russia is drinking vodka instead of tea. I do not care any more  The more hatred and anger in the words of the enemy, the more correct our actions.
> 
> ...
> 
> I know perfectly well that among Americans there are thinking people. Even the direct open enemies of Russia. And I respect such people. But such - very little and they do not affect the atmosphere as a whole.
Click to expand...

I was quite a bit luckier than you: I've met so many people on this forum who understand that Soros Media has been fooling them for years spinning their Hollywood stories about "bad Russians" and would be truly happy if USA/Russia relationship becomes better (if it's even possible). Actually, I've met a lot more  smart&decent people here than I would EVER think. Especially after Trump has appeared on the political stage.

But there is a very small but very powerful group of people in USA who benefits from USA/Russia confrontation quite a bit.

Tucked deep inside the 2018 National Defense Authorization Act, under a category entitled, “Countering Russian Aggression,” $4.6 billion is casually set aside for the so-called European Deterrence Initiative (EDI) to _“reassure NATO allies and enhance the U.S. deterrent and defense postures in Europe.”  It’s 3 times more than last year!_
US Congress to spend $4.6 bn for ‘reassuring NATO allies’ as anti-Russia hysteria mounts

Do you think these ^ people want good relationship with Russia? For them "Russia the aggressor" is a dollar pyramid, when a small group on the top (Deep State) benefits from American taxpayers (on the bottom).
And all at American taxpayers' expense, EXPENSE, EXPENSE, EXPENSE ....

*Neocons have embedded themselves in the corridors of power. They claim to be interested in spreading ‘democracy’, but the reality is that the neocon movement is all about money and profits.*
Follow the money trail for source of 'Russian threat' paranoia


----------



## Litwin

Stratford57 said:


> Russia has new modern weapons now unlike any other weapons in the world. Bravo, Russia!
> 
> Putin today: As such, Russia has developed, and works continuously to perfect, *highly effective but modestly priced* systems to overcome missile defence. They are installed on all of our intercontinental ballistic missile complexes.
> 
> In addition, we have embarked on the *development of the next generation of missiles.* For example, the Defence Ministry and enterprises of the missile and aerospace industry are in the active phase of testing a new missile system with a heavy intercontinental missile. We called it Sarmat.
> 
> That said, the capabilities of the Sarmat missile are much higher. Weighing over 200 tonnes, it has a short boost phase, which makes it more difficult to intercept for missile defence systems. Sarmat will be equipped with a broad range of powerful nuclear warheads, including hypersonic, and the most modern means of evading missile defence. The high degree of protection of missile launchers and significant energy capabilities the system offers will make it possible to use it in any conditions.
> 
> Sarmat has *practically no range restrictions*, it can attack targets both via the North and South poles.
> 
> Sarmat is a formidable missile and, owing to its characteristics, is untroubled by even the most advanced missile defence systems.
> 
> But we did not stop at that. We started to develop *new types of strategic arms that do not use ballistic trajectories *at all when moving toward a target and, therefore, missile defence systems are useless against them, absolutely pointless.
> 
> Russia’s advanced arms are based on the cutting-edge, unique achievements of our scientists, designers and engineers. One of them is a small-scale heavy-duty nuclear energy unit that can be installed in a missile like our latest X-101 air-launched missile or the American Tomahawk missile – a similar type but with a range dozens of times longer, dozens, basically an unlimited range. It is a low-flying stealth missile carrying a nuclear warhead, with almost an unlimited range, unpredictable trajectory and ability to bypass interception boundaries. It is invincible against all existing and prospective missile defence and counter-air defence systems. I will repeat this several times today.
> 
> In late 2017, Russia successfully launched its latest nuclear-powered missile at the Central training ground. During its flight, the nuclear-powered engine reached its design capacity and provided the necessary propulsion.
> 
> Now that the missile launch and ground tests were successful, we can begin developing a completely *new type of weapon, a strategic nuclear weapons system with a nuclear-powered missile.*
> 
> The missile bypasses interceptors. As the range is unlimited, the missile can manoeuvre for as long as necessary.
> 
> As you no doubt understand, no other country has developed anything like this. *There will be something similar one day but by that time our guys will have come up with something even better.*
> 
> Now, we all know that the design and development of unmanned weapon systems is another common trend in the world. As concerns Russia, we have developed *unmanned submersible vehicles that can move at great depths (I would say extreme depths) intercontinentally, at a speed multiple times higher than the speed of submarines*, cutting-edge torpedoes and all kinds of surface vessels, including some of the fastest. It is really fantastic. They are quiet, highly manoeuvrable and have hardly any vulnerabilities for the enemy to exploit. There is simply nothing in the world capable of withstanding them.
> 
> Presidential Address to the Federal Assembly


Mongolian *bamboo *Ulus of Juchi made one more media - fart


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has new modern weapons now unlike any other weapons in the world. Bravo, Russia!
> 
> Putin today: As such, Russia has developed, and works continuously to perfect, *highly effective but modestly priced* systems to overcome missile defence. They are installed on all of our intercontinental ballistic missile complexes.
> 
> In addition, we have embarked on the *development of the next generation of missiles.* For example, the Defence Ministry and enterprises of the missile and aerospace industry are in the active phase of testing a new missile system with a heavy intercontinental missile. We called it Sarmat.
> 
> That said, the capabilities of the Sarmat missile are much higher. Weighing over 200 tonnes, it has a short boost phase, which makes it more difficult to intercept for missile defence systems. Sarmat will be equipped with a broad range of powerful nuclear warheads, including hypersonic, and the most modern means of evading missile defence. The high degree of protection of missile launchers and significant energy capabilities the system offers will make it possible to use it in any conditions.
> 
> Sarmat has *practically no range restrictions*, it can attack targets both via the North and South poles.
> 
> Sarmat is a formidable missile and, owing to its characteristics, is untroubled by even the most advanced missile defence systems.
> 
> But we did not stop at that. We started to develop *new types of strategic arms that do not use ballistic trajectories *at all when moving toward a target and, therefore, missile defence systems are useless against them, absolutely pointless.
> 
> Russia’s advanced arms are based on the cutting-edge, unique achievements of our scientists, designers and engineers. One of them is a small-scale heavy-duty nuclear energy unit that can be installed in a missile like our latest X-101 air-launched missile or the American Tomahawk missile – a similar type but with a range dozens of times longer, dozens, basically an unlimited range. It is a low-flying stealth missile carrying a nuclear warhead, with almost an unlimited range, unpredictable trajectory and ability to bypass interception boundaries. It is invincible against all existing and prospective missile defence and counter-air defence systems. I will repeat this several times today.
> 
> In late 2017, Russia successfully launched its latest nuclear-powered missile at the Central training ground. During its flight, the nuclear-powered engine reached its design capacity and provided the necessary propulsion.
> 
> Now that the missile launch and ground tests were successful, we can begin developing a completely *new type of weapon, a strategic nuclear weapons system with a nuclear-powered missile.*
> 
> The missile bypasses interceptors. As the range is unlimited, the missile can manoeuvre for as long as necessary.
> 
> As you no doubt understand, no other country has developed anything like this. *There will be something similar one day but by that time our guys will have come up with something even better.*
> 
> Now, we all know that the design and development of unmanned weapon systems is another common trend in the world. As concerns Russia, we have developed *unmanned submersible vehicles that can move at great depths (I would say extreme depths) intercontinentally, at a speed multiple times higher than the speed of submarines*, cutting-edge torpedoes and all kinds of surface vessels, including some of the fastest. It is really fantastic. They are quiet, highly manoeuvrable and have hardly any vulnerabilities for the enemy to exploit. There is simply nothing in the world capable of withstanding them.
> 
> Presidential Address to the Federal Assembly
> 
> 
> 
> Mongolian *bamboo *Ulus of Juchi made one more media - fart
Click to expand...


Do you mean, leaders of Britain, Germany and USA all are criminals and must be in Russian prison? :-\ Such a disrespect of message board owners!!!


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> In recent months, a very aggressive and obviously coordinated attack on Russia in general and against Putin's government in particular has been carried out in social networks. I am not his supporter, rather, I choose him as the least of evils, but the mass character and consistency of the shares attracts attention. Obviously, someone before the elections is very active in influencing the election results
> 
> Now Putin is speaking to the Federal Assembly. In Twitter, instantly appeared hundreds of comments on the discrediting of any of his statements. At what almost all statements or are simple insults, or operate with outright lies. For example, according to the published figures, it turns out that:
> 
> - "*The average Russian works for 12 hours a day*". In fact, we have a working day of 8 hours, many actually work less - late for the start of the working day or in the evening leave work earlier. People at us lazy, here I will not embroider smile  Work more than 8 hours happens, but just not at the state enterprises for which the government answers, and in commerce.
> 
> - "*The average salary for these 12 hours of work is 20,000 rubles/month ($354)*". In fact, now the average salary is about 37 thousand rubles per month ($656) .
> 
> - "*People rarely live up to 50 years*". That's only the average life expectancy has grown to 72.5 years and is constantly growing
> 
> "*Russians were completely impoverished during Putin's reign*". On this issue, I've written here more than once. The average increase in welfare over the past 25 years was 10-15 times. Even life 10 years ago seems much more poor than now.
> 
> - "*In pharmacies do not find drugs cheaper 200-300 rubles ($3.5-$5.5)*". Really in Moscow, prices for the most affordable medications start from 6-10 rubles ($0.1 - $0.2). In the province, usually even cheaper.
> 
> The saddest thing is that the phenomenon is massive, no denials (except for me sometimes: D) no one writes, so with all the inconsistency of such statements with reality, the notorious "70% of the conforming population", having read this, will also be considered as well. In my opinion, Russia is now clearly losing the information war in social networks.



You may also consider "All Russian are not people, but daemons from cold winter night" - it's a final target of this propaganda... 

As for me, some friends said me - "don't visit USA for work, you'll need to work more than in Russia"... "Relax" - I said them - "I work about ten hours here, because I'm in IT. So, I don't think, in US people work more than 10 hours per day". Offcourse, if it not own business or some specific jobs like long distance driver... But it seems in Russia a bit more holidays 

And about pharmacies another joke  I'm principially don't buy drugs more expensive than 2$ - and it's good drugs, because they're usually developed in USSR...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Balancer

Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.


great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -*Muscovite *- Assadists *occupants 




*


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
Click to expand...


What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
Click to expand...

you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *
Click to expand...


I know nothing about how easy to kill Syrian civilians. Only ISIS and their agents could coolly discuss this theme. You're just the one of islamists agent - now I understand it.

Tell your ISIS patrones, Russia will fight with international terrorism till this terrorism would be eliminated


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how easy to kill Syrian civilians. Only _*ISIS *_and their agents could coolly discuss this theme. You're just the one of islamists agent - now I understand it.
> 
> Tell your ISIS patrones, Russia will fight with international terrorism till this terrorism would be eliminated
Click to expand...


the same IS which your punia has created from Iraqi baath? back to the real world :

*Russia accused of war crimes in Syria at UN security council session ...*

Sep 25, 2016 - _Russia_ has been directly and repeatedly accused of _war crimes_ at the UN security council in an unusually blunt session, as hopes of any form of ceasefire were flattened by the scale and ferocity of the _Syrian_ regime's assault on eastern Aleppo. The _war crimes_ accusations centred on the widespread use of ...

*U.N.: Russia may have committed war crimes in Syria market attack ...*

5 hours ago - March 6 (UPI) -- The U.N. Commission of Inquiry on _Syria_ said Tuesday a _Russian_ Air Force attack on a civilian area in Aleppo last year may amount to a _war crime_. The report, which chronicled violations between July 2017 and January 2018, called for accountability from military campaigns that "toppled" ...






as a humanist tell you that today is a great day, finally the Muscovite terrorists paid


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. The biggest loss of Russia in Syria. At the airbase Khemeymim, at the approach to landing, An-26 transport aircraft crashed. 32 people died.
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how easy to kill Syrian civilians. Only _*ISIS *_and their agents could coolly discuss this theme. You're just the one of islamists agent - now I understand it.
> 
> Tell your ISIS patrones, Russia will fight with international terrorism till this terrorism would be eliminated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the same IS which your punia has created from Iraqi baath? back to the real world :
> 
> *Russia accused of war crimes in Syria at UN security council session ...*
> 
> Sep 25, 2016 - _Russia_ has been directly and repeatedly accused of _war crimes_ at the UN security council in an unusually blunt session, as hopes of any form of ceasefire were flattened by the scale and ferocity of the _Syrian_ regime's assault on eastern Aleppo. The _war crimes_ accusations centred on the widespread use of ...
> 
> *U.N.: Russia may have committed war crimes in Syria market attack ...*
> 
> 5 hours ago - March 6 (UPI) -- The U.N. Commission of Inquiry on _Syria_ said Tuesday a _Russian_ Air Force attack on a civilian area in Aleppo last year may amount to a _war crime_. The report, which chronicled violations between July 2017 and January 2018, called for accountability from military campaigns that "toppled" ...
> 
> View attachment 180792
> 
> 
> as a humanist tell you that today is a great day, finally the Muscovite terrorists paid
Click to expand...


How fast you found response with "Syrian civilians" ) There's no doubts, you're an agent of ISIS, having all their bases of false photos of "Syrian civilians" and so on... But some photo, I know, are reals, it's a people, murdered by your patrons to make a "good paint" for your propaganda dames... ISIS is forbidden in Russia, I hope, our guys will eliminate your terroristic masters from the face of Earth...


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> great news, sunni - arabs can fight back Iran -Muscovy - Assadists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how easy to kill Syrian civilians. Only _*ISIS *_and their agents could coolly discuss this theme. You're just the one of islamists agent - now I understand it.
> 
> Tell your ISIS patrones, Russia will fight with international terrorism till this terrorism would be eliminated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the same IS which your punia has created from Iraqi baath? back to the real world :
> 
> *Russia accused of war crimes in Syria at UN security council session ...*
> 
> Sep 25, 2016 - _Russia_ has been directly and repeatedly accused of _war crimes_ at the UN security council in an unusually blunt session, as hopes of any form of ceasefire were flattened by the scale and ferocity of the _Syrian_ regime's assault on eastern Aleppo. The _war crimes_ accusations centred on the widespread use of ...
> 
> *U.N.: Russia may have committed war crimes in Syria market attack ...*
> 
> 5 hours ago - March 6 (UPI) -- The U.N. Commission of Inquiry on _Syria_ said Tuesday a _Russian_ Air Force attack on a civilian area in Aleppo last year may amount to a _war crime_. The report, which chronicled violations between July 2017 and January 2018, called for accountability from military campaigns that "toppled" ...
> 
> View attachment 180792
> 
> 
> as a humanist tell you that today is a great day, finally the Muscovite terrorists paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fast you found response with "Syrian civilians" ) There's no doubts, you're an agent of ISIS, having all their bases of false photos of "Syrian civilians" and so on... But some photo, I know, are reals, it's a people, murdered by your patrons to make a "good paint" for your propaganda dames... ISIS is forbidden in Russia, I hope, our guys will eliminate your terroristic masters from the face of Earth...
Click to expand...

me, Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, UN, Médecins Sans Frontières, EU, according your TV.ru we all work for IS, how can this bumish gang afford us?
"
According to Amnesty International, in late February 2016 Russian warplanes deliberately targeted civilians and rescue workers during their bombing campaign.[368] The human rights group has documented attacks on schools, hospitals and civilian homes. Amnesty International also said that "Russia is guilty of some the most egregious war crimes" it had seen "in decades". The director of Amnesty's crisis response program, Tirana Hassan, said that after bombing civilian targets, the Russian warplanes "loop around" for a second attack to target the humanitarian workers and civilians who are trying to help those have been injured in the first sortie.[131][368]

In February 2016, Human Rights Watch (HRW) reported extensive use of cluster munitions by Syria and Russia, in violation of United Nations resolution 2139 of 22 February 2014, which demanded that all parties end "indiscriminate employment of weapons in populated areas". HRW said that "Russian or Syrian forces were responsible for the attacks" and that the munitions were "manufactured in the former Soviet Union or Russia" and that some were of a type that had "not been documented as used in Syria" prior to Russia's involvement in the war, which they claimed, suggested that "either Russian aircraft dropped them or Russian authorities recently provided the Syrian government with more cluster munitions, or both".[133] HRW also noted that while neither Russia nor Syria are parties to the Cluster Munitions Convention, the use of such munitions contradicts statements issued by the Syrian government that they would refrain from using them.[133]

In February 2016, Médecins Sans Frontières has said that either "Syrian regime" or Russian warplanes deliberately attacked a hospital in Maarat al-Numan.[369] The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights stated that it was Russian warplanes that destroyed the hospital.[370]

In 2016, opposition activists and local witnesses have reported that Russia has used white phosphorus against targets in Raqqa[371] and Idlib,[372] causing civilian casualties with the weapons.[373]

U.S. officials repeatedly stated that hospitals in Syria were attacked by Russian forces.[374][375][376] The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that by mid-February 2016, Russian air strikes had killed 1,000 civilians, including 200 children, since the initiation of the intervention in September 2015.[377] In March 2016, Amnesty International reported "compelling evidence" of at least six such attacks.[378] These reports, including the bombing of two hospitals by Russian Air Force planes, have been denied by Russian officials.[379][380] In May 2016 the Russian delegation to the UN Security Council vetoed a statement condemning the air strikes on a refugee camp in Idlib on 5 May.[381]

In June 2016 Russia Today, while reporting minister Shoigu's visit to Hmeymim air base, showed incendiary cluster bombs being loaded onto Russian airplanes, identified as RBK-500 ZAB-2.5SM thanks to clearly visible markings. After this information, inconsistent with official Russian statements. The video was removed but later reinstated and uploaded by RT. An editorial note below the video made no mention of the weapon, saying a frame in the video has caused "concern for personnel safety" because of a pilot’s close-up. "Upon re-evaluation it was deemed that the frame did not pose any risks; it had since been restored and the video is up in its original cut," the RT statement said.[134][382]"


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the reason for you to be glad, except money, paid by ISIS curators for each your post?
> 
> 
> 
> you thought it´d a easy job to kill *70% of Syrian population* (sunni- arabs) , but somethings  70% of Syrian population fights  back. vania by the way,  how many of your  guys were killed in Syria and Ukraine, where can i find the *official numbers? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know nothing about how easy to kill Syrian civilians. Only _*ISIS *_and their agents could coolly discuss this theme. You're just the one of islamists agent - now I understand it.
> 
> Tell your ISIS patrones, Russia will fight with international terrorism till this terrorism would be eliminated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the same IS which your punia has created from Iraqi baath? back to the real world :
> 
> *Russia accused of war crimes in Syria at UN security council session ...*
> 
> Sep 25, 2016 - _Russia_ has been directly and repeatedly accused of _war crimes_ at the UN security council in an unusually blunt session, as hopes of any form of ceasefire were flattened by the scale and ferocity of the _Syrian_ regime's assault on eastern Aleppo. The _war crimes_ accusations centred on the widespread use of ...
> 
> *U.N.: Russia may have committed war crimes in Syria market attack ...*
> 
> 5 hours ago - March 6 (UPI) -- The U.N. Commission of Inquiry on _Syria_ said Tuesday a _Russian_ Air Force attack on a civilian area in Aleppo last year may amount to a _war crime_. The report, which chronicled violations between July 2017 and January 2018, called for accountability from military campaigns that "toppled" ...
> 
> View attachment 180792
> 
> 
> as a humanist tell you that today is a great day, finally the Muscovite terrorists paid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fast you found response with "Syrian civilians" ) There's no doubts, you're an agent of ISIS, having all their bases of false photos of "Syrian civilians" and so on... But some photo, I know, are reals, it's a people, murdered by your patrons to make a "good paint" for your propaganda dames... ISIS is forbidden in Russia, I hope, our guys will eliminate your terroristic masters from the face of Earth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me, Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, UN, Médecins Sans Frontières, EU, according your TV.ru we all work for IS, how can this bumish gang afford us?
> "
> According to Amnesty International, in late February 2016 Russian warplanes deliberately targeted civilians and rescue workers during their bombing campaign.[368] The human rights group has documented attacks on schools, hospitals and civilian homes. Amnesty International also said that "Russia is guilty of some the most egregious war crimes" it had seen "in decades". The director of Amnesty's crisis response program, Tirana Hassan, said that after bombing civilian targets, the Russian warplanes "loop around" for a second attack to target the humanitarian workers and civilians who are trying to help those have been injured in the first sortie.[131][368]
> 
> In February 2016, Human Rights Watch (HRW) reported extensive use of cluster munitions by Syria and Russia, in violation of United Nations resolution 2139 of 22 February 2014, which demanded that all parties end "indiscriminate employment of weapons in populated areas". HRW said that "Russian or Syrian forces were responsible for the attacks" and that the munitions were "manufactured in the former Soviet Union or Russia" and that some were of a type that had "not been documented as used in Syria" prior to Russia's involvement in the war, which they claimed, suggested that "either Russian aircraft dropped them or Russian authorities recently provided the Syrian government with more cluster munitions, or both".[133] HRW also noted that while neither Russia nor Syria are parties to the Cluster Munitions Convention, the use of such munitions contradicts statements issued by the Syrian government that they would refrain from using them.[133]
> 
> In February 2016, Médecins Sans Frontières has said that either "Syrian regime" or Russian warplanes deliberately attacked a hospital in Maarat al-Numan.[369] The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights stated that it was Russian warplanes that destroyed the hospital.[370]
> 
> In 2016, opposition activists and local witnesses have reported that Russia has used white phosphorus against targets in Raqqa[371] and Idlib,[372] causing civilian casualties with the weapons.[373]
> 
> U.S. officials repeatedly stated that hospitals in Syria were attacked by Russian forces.[374][375][376] The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that by mid-February 2016, Russian air strikes had killed 1,000 civilians, including 200 children, since the initiation of the intervention in September 2015.[377] In March 2016, Amnesty International reported "compelling evidence" of at least six such attacks.[378] These reports, including the bombing of two hospitals by Russian Air Force planes, have been denied by Russian officials.[379][380] In May 2016 the Russian delegation to the UN Security Council vetoed a statement condemning the air strikes on a refugee camp in Idlib on 5 May.[381]
> 
> In June 2016 Russia Today, while reporting minister Shoigu's visit to Hmeymim air base, showed incendiary cluster bombs being loaded onto Russian airplanes, identified as RBK-500 ZAB-2.5SM thanks to clearly visible markings. After this information, inconsistent with official Russian statements. The video was removed but later reinstated and uploaded by RT. An editorial note below the video made no mention of the weapon, saying a frame in the video has caused "concern for personnel safety" because of a pilot’s close-up. "Upon re-evaluation it was deemed that the frame did not pose any risks; it had since been restored and the video is up in its original cut," the RT statement said.[134][382]"
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, I see, ISIS invest some money to train agents like you, and supply you by a tonn of fake and half-fake materials to perform your dirty propaganda for the benefit of islamists terrorism...


----------



## Litwin

LOL, good night  *Olgino*


----------



## Balancer

Sbiker said:


> Hmmmm, I see, ISIS invest some money to train agents like you, and supply you by a tonn of fake and half-fake materials to perform your dirty propaganda for the benefit of islamists terrorism...



At what ISIS works clumsily. Prepares agents of extremely low quality  No imagination, just stamped slogans and fake pictures


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I see, ISIS invest some money to train agents like you, and supply you by a tonn of fake and half-fake materials to perform your dirty propaganda for the benefit of islamists terrorism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what ISIS works clumsily. Prepares agents of extremely low quality  No imagination, just stamped slogans and fake pictures
Click to expand...


Btw, it's typical behaviour. Allah do not permit independence job in propaganda. He must be at least mullah, not only to re-post pictures and slogans, but also talking with forum inhabitants...


----------



## Stratford57

Sbiker said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I see, ISIS invest some money to train agents like you, and supply you by a tonn of fake and half-fake materials to perform your dirty propaganda for the benefit of islamists terrorism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what ISIS works clumsily. Prepares agents of extremely low quality  No imagination, just stamped slogans and fake pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, it's typical behaviour. Allah do not permit independence job in propaganda. He must be at least mullah, not only to re-post pictures and slogans, but also talking with forum inhabitants...
Click to expand...

Looks like Litwin-enko posts pictures of his drunk Ukrainian relatives, friends and neighbors and wants everybody to believe they are Russians.

He has littered basically all the forum with those idiotic drunk faces.


----------



## Litwin

Olgino what do you think about these  2  videos, made in Hollywood? LOL)


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Looks like Litwin-enko posts pictures of his drunk Ukrainian relatives



In Russia, such photographs can also be found. As in any country in the world. As they say in Russia, "the pig will find dirt" 

The only question is the one-sidedness of the collections. Imagine that in Russia, speaking of the United States, they will begin to publish only such photos:


----------



## Balancer

Or an example from the prosperous Finland:





...

Russia is not an ideal paradise, we can also find equally unfavorable places in the US or Europe 

Another thing is that Litwin is only interested in such things. This is some sort of caprophagia, in my opinion


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Or an example from the prosperous Finland:
> 
> View attachment 181168
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia is not an ideal paradise, we can also find equally unfavorable places in the US or Europe
> 
> Another thing is that Litwin is only interested in such things. This is some sort of caprophagia, in my opinion


Olgino , its bunch of hipsters who eat this kind of " ecological " food you are such villager 

ps you must see *Obama made* in Photoshop here


----------



## Balancer

Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.


----------



## Tehon

Balancer said:


> Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.


I don't understand.
Is the crash being reported in the Russian media?


----------



## Stratford57

Tehon said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> Is the crash being reported in the Russian media?
Click to expand...

Yes, it was reported. Almost immediately. In the news. I heard it myself and that's how I knew about it. The plane had to cover only 500 meters ( 1500 feet) to land.

6 crew members and 33 military men were killed in that crash in one day on March, 6. And it's just awful because since 2015 about 60 Russians  have been killed in Syria overall.

TASS:
Russia’s Defense Ministry says crashed plane was carrying 39 people


----------



## Tehon

Stratford57 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> Is the crash being reported in the Russian media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was reported. Almost immediately. In the news. I heard it myself and that's how I knew about it. The plane had to cover only 500 meters ( 1500 feet) to land.
> 
> 6 crew members and 33 military men were killed in that crash in one day. And it's just awful because since 2015 about 60 Russians  have been killed in Syria overall.
Click to expand...

It is awful. 

Much respect to the Russian people to make the sacrifice to maintain the integrity of the sovereign nation of Syria.


----------



## Stratford57

Tehon said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> Is the crash being reported in the Russian media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was reported. Almost immediately. In the news. I heard it myself and that's how I knew about it. The plane had to cover only 500 meters ( 1500 feet) to land.
> 
> 6 crew members and 33 military men were killed in that crash in one day. And it's just awful because since 2015 about 60 Russians  have been killed in Syria overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is awful.
> 
> Much respect to the Russian people to make the sacrifice to maintain the integrity of the sovereign nation of Syria.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Tehon. They all are heroes. And their families too.

Do you remember a story of Russian Rambo Alexandr Prokhorenko, who was killed near Palmyra? Even Frenchmen and Italians honor his memory. If you are interested I posted quite a bit of info in:

The delegation from Italy came to honor Russian Rambo Alexander Prokhorenko.


----------



## Tehon

Stratford57 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some information for reflection. About how Russia is closed, censored and how press freedom of the media is suppressed. In Syria, the transport An-26 crashed. 39 people died. Since the disaster took one day. The Russian Internet is packed with complaints and accusations that the Ministry of Defense does not share with each information about the disaster. I am not kidding. Some people have not read even preliminary announcements in the media, have not seen them - and accuse the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation in the absence of comments. That is, obviously, they want the Defense Ministry to report in detail about everything to them personally  And, of course, they blame Putin for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.
> Is the crash being reported in the Russian media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was reported. Almost immediately. In the news. I heard it myself and that's how I knew about it. The plane had to cover only 500 meters ( 1500 feet) to land.
> 
> 6 crew members and 33 military men were killed in that crash in one day. And it's just awful because since 2015 about 60 Russians  have been killed in Syria overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is awful.
> 
> Much respect to the Russian people to make the sacrifice to maintain the integrity of the sovereign nation of Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Tehon. They all are heroes. And their families too.
> 
> Do you remember a story of Russian Rambo Alexandr Prokhorenko, who was killed near Palmyra? Even Frenchmen and Italians honor his memory. If you are interested I posted quite a bit of info in:
> 
> The delegation from Italy came to honor Russian Rambo Alexander Prokhorenko.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am interested. Thank you.


----------



## Litwin

*Putin's useful idiots - The Washington Post*

Feb 20, 2018 - In fact, the Mueller investigation is ongoing and has offered no such conclusions. But what Mueller did expose last week should sicken us all: Vladimir _Putin_ has played Americans across the political spectrum for suckers. In particular, the Russian dictator has turned Trump supporters into the _useful idiots_ of ...

*Foreign Policy - Comments - Why Europe Is Right to Fear Putin's ...*

Why Europe Is Right to Fear _Putin's Useful Idiots_. Show Comments. Loading comments... Latest. Strongmen Are Weaker Than They Look. March 2, 2018, 5:46 PM. Turkey's New Foreign Policy Is Hostage-Taking. March 2, 2018, 5:41 PM. Chinese Police Are Demanding Personal Information From Uighurs in France. March 2 ...
You visited this page on 2/26/18.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Balancer

I wrote above how this year to my wife, random guys on the street gave two huge bouquets of flowers.

Balancer is here

In my opinion, these are the consequences of the ever-expanding actions on the congratulation of women. Especially distinguished this year with gifts Russian special forces


----------



## Balancer

So congratulated women from March 8 firefighters in Karelia


----------



## Balancer

Gifts for women in the subway.


----------



## Balancer

Flowers are given by the mounted police.


----------



## Balancer

The traffic police, too, did not stay aloof.


----------



## Balancer

It was already traditionally many congratulations from ordinary Russians. Here is a congratulation from men in the Volgograd region.


----------



## Litwin

EU put the new sanctions on Ulus ...


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> The traffic police, too, did not stay aloof.
> 
> View attachment 182030


 any comment? 





"Russian" famous propagandacondom (TV.ru host) got brutally humiliated in Italy by Ukrainian Vetera


----------



## Balancer

Sh*t incomprehensible is going on. Looking at all this recent Western aggression, the impression is that, that the US and Britain need a war with Russia. I do not understand what they want with this game of fire.


----------



## Eugene

Balancer said:


> Sh*t incomprehensible is going on. Looking at all this recent Western aggression, the impression is that, that the US and Britain need a war with Russia. I do not understand what they want with this game of fire.


Britain is our enemy since Ivan Grozny. 
They were never friends or at least neutral. 
Their way of dealing is lie and making someone to fight against us...for money or for some preferences...
Poor Turkey was seceral times in war against Russia and each time defeated and it was always organized by brits. 
Russia-Japan war in the beginning of 20 century. 
Help to antigovernmental leaders and parties in 1910s. First meeting of bolsheviks party was in London. Actually they worked hard to crush government in Russia and succeeded. 
Intervention in 1920s. 
WW2 they helped Hitler hoping he would ruin the USSR, they signed Munich agreement...but Hitler decided he can beat everyone. They didn’t fight until 1944, just sat on their island. Both evil states - UK and US. 

They know that Russia is the only power on earth who can resist their antihuman way of ruling the world. And they are afraid. 

And also there is a theory that Khazars defeated by Svyatoslav in 10 century moved to the island and wish to revenge.


----------



## Balancer

On the eve of the assassination attempt on the traitor, a brooding FSB officer stood in front of a table of boards on a secret appearance in Salisbury. On the table were laid out:

- potassium cyanide
- strychnine
- British spy poison from the number of seized earlier
- hatchet from the nearest wood-burning barn
- a black market gun in the East End, missing from the radar ten years ago
- homemade bomb
- bayonet knife
- Banana

- and, finally, a unique nerve agent, developed in the USSR in the 1980s.

"Well, of course!" — slapped an officer on his forehead. "Only with the help of a unique Soviet toxic agent can I cover up the tracks leading to Russia!" Then he grabbed a tube of poison, straightened his hat with a star on his head and went out into the morning Salisbury, mixing with the crowd.


----------



## Eugene

About that british spy murder story...

That gas “novichok” was created in the USSR, in laboratory situated in Uzbekistan (not Russia!). 
The creator of that gas has been living for about 20 years in yhe USA. 
That gas is well known to western people as it was mentioned in popular tv serial. 
That gas is supposed to be Russian but Russia is not asked about antidote. Usually the best antidote is the one created at the same time by the same specialists as gas itself. 
And the last, Skripal and Glushkov “are killed” in March just a week before president elections. 

Do you still believe to all that british hysteria?


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Sh*t incomprehensible is going on. Looking at all this recent Western aggression, the impression is that, that the US and Britain need a war with Russia. I do not understand what they want with this game of fire.


----------



## Balancer

Today there was an amusing incident. At the airport of Yakutsk, when the An-12 transport airplane took off, a badly fixed cargo was broken. He punched the rear ramp and partially crumbled. No harm done.







 

But the funny is different  The plane carried silver and gold in ingots. 9.3 tons worth 21.6 billion rubles (~ $ 380 million). More than 3.5 tons scattered on the runway and 12 kilometers around the neighborhood on the take-off trajectory  Truly - golden rain. Well, at least no one was killed, 172 ingots fell on 20 kilograms each


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday there was a great shame with our attempts of the state to block some Internet sites. Among others at the level of state control, a network of websites through which drugs were sold was blocked.

A little detail about such bans.

The forbidden domain is added to the "black list". Providers must block access to such addresses. Since people often use external DNS, for example, from Google, you have to block by IP-addresses. A special robot periodically checks the availability of such sites through different providers. And if there is an open access to blocked sites, the provider is issued a fine of 60,000 rubles (about $ 1000). Since blocked sites can change IP-addresses, providers also periodically check the current IP and put them on the black list.

Now practice. Yesterday, one of these drug-related sites, began to register thousands of extraneous IP addresses for all of its domains in the DNS. Some providers automatically blocked them. By the time the problem was noticed, several million addresses of many popular sites were blocked  You can imagine what hell happened in the technical support of these sites.

It's even more interesting to watch how they will get out of this situation.


----------



## Balancer

8236 said:


> I take it everyone has noticed user Balancer is a Russian/FSB troll.



Aha. I try to remind you about it every day! 



8236 said:


> (Btw Balancer, you need to seriously improve your English if you don't want to stand out like a sore thumb)



This question is not for me. I do not know much English at all and therefore I use Google Translate  So all the claims to Google  Now the KGB has become very ill with English-speaking agents of influence. Therefore, we have to influence you through electronic translation tools


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it everyone has noticed user Balancer is a Russian/FSB troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. I try to remind you about it every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw Balancer, you need to seriously improve your English if you don't want to stand out like a sore thumb)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This question is not for me. I do not know much English at all and therefore I use Google Translate  So all the claims to Google  Now the KGB has become very ill with English-speaking agents of influence. Therefore, we have to influence you through electronic translation tools
> 
> View attachment 182915
Click to expand...

Lol, well thanks for reposting this. I know now which thread to come to if I want to find an FSB agent to pass on my condolences to the forever suffering Russian people.

I suppose it is not surprising to find so many Russians on this forum cause you must get very bored continually having to agree with each other about everything on your Russian web sites. Enjoy the freedom of speech here and keep up the propaganda. It entertains us.


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin isn't concerned with political opponents, because they end up in prison, poisoned, or disappear altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago I would ask you to give evidence of this. But yesterday something has changed in me. I thought to the last that Russians and Americans, nevertheless, can have mutual understanding. But I do not think so. I came to American forums to better understand the Americans and explain in Russia that people in the US are the same as us and that we can have a dialogue. But I was wrong. The average American is not capable of dialogue. He blindly believes what he is told by the media. And with the faithful, the dispute is impossible. And while America is fanning the anti-Russian tantrum, such deeply religious Americans are Russia's direct enemies. So it happened that three years ago I came in search of understanding, but became an anti-American
> 
> So you can consider anything that Russia is being killed by the opposition, that Russia is eating children, that corruption is rampant in Russia and that everyone in Russia is drinking vodka instead of tea. I do not care any more  The more hatred and anger in the words of the enemy, the more correct our actions.
> 
> ...
> 
> I know perfectly well that among Americans there are thinking people. Even the direct open enemies of Russia. And I respect such people. But such - very little and they do not affect the atmosphere as a whole.
Click to expand...

Balancer, you are funny. Reading your posts I can't make up my mind whether you really do believe what you are saying or if you are just an apparatchik.

An honest question for you:
 In the USA I can watch TV or go online and get a perspective (in English) on current events from fascists, conservatives, democracts, liberals, socialists, communists, anarchist, religious people etc, etc, and I can do that on sites/TV station based in 20 different countries. I can even watch RT (which I do). 
Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> There are many small news, for which there are no suitable topics, but which are not worthy of the institution of individual topics. With your permission, I will lead a separate topic and I will flood here


No thanks. Putin is what 5'5", maybe 5'7"? Poor little guy is suffering from napoleon syndrome.


----------



## SeaGal

Balancer said:


> I came to American forums to better understand the Americans and explain in Russia that people in the US are the same as us and that we can have a dialogue. But I was wrong.



I have seen no evidence on this thread that you are interested in dialogue with Americans, average or otherwise.  Your portrayal of life in Russia is interesting and informative - but attempts at dialogue?  nyet



Balancer said:


> The average American is not capable of dialogue. He blindly believes what he is told by the media. And with the faithful, the dispute is impossible. And while America is fanning the anti-Russian tantrum, such deeply religious Americans are Russia's direct enemies. So it happened that three years ago I came in search of understanding, but became an anti-American  .



As you accuse Americans of not understanding Russians and succumbing to propaganda,  I could say the same of your assessment of the average American, especially on an anonymous message board.  This thread has 16,000 some odd views - America has a population of 300+ million.  What do you know of the 'average' American?...do you know what he looks like?...where he lives?...what he does for a living?...beyond what you might 'read' on the internet? 

Americans have always had an adversarial relationship with our government - it's in our dna - especially when the 'other' party is in charge.  Thankfully we don't have presidents for life - which means that every four to eight years half the country is deeply unhappy politically.  And trust for the press historically?...skeptical at best. 




Balancer said:


> I know perfectly well that among Americans there are thinking people. Even the direct open enemies of Russia. And I respect such people. But such - very little and they do not affect the atmosphere as a whole.



Has it occurred to you that the 'anti-Russian tantrum' among the _American people_ that you speak of is a product of your own government's propaganda machine?  I think Putin is a thug and will always be a Soviet at heart, a view shared by your fellow countryman, Kasparov.  Is Kasparov your enemy also?  Putin knows that fostering the idea of a common enemy (The Americans) is a diversion and a unifier.  That there are 'hackers', spies and trolls among both Russian and American operatives is a given - it has always been thus...and is no reflection on the average Russian, is it?

Millions of Americans enjoy, and recognize, the works of Tchaikovsky and Tolstoy...know what Faberge is famous for...know how awesome Baryshnikov looked in tights...and appreciate Kasparov's talent.  Thousands of American girls were inspired by Olga Korbut.  We are not your enemy - though it may bring you comfort to believe is to be so.  Those few but loud who are anti-Russia are not a friend to either of us.

Criticism of a leader, or a government, is not an implied criticism of the people living under that government - we can separate the two.  We've had long practice of open disagreement with leaders, and discussing politics is a time honored American pastime - I realize that you may be new at it.


----------



## Eugene

8236 said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it everyone has noticed user Balancer is a Russian/FSB troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. I try to remind you about it every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw Balancer, you need to seriously improve your English if you don't want to stand out like a sore thumb)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This question is not for me. I do not know much English at all and therefore I use Google Translate  So all the claims to Google  Now the KGB has become very ill with English-speaking agents of influence. Therefore, we have to influence you through electronic translation tools
> 
> View attachment 182915
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, well thanks for reposting this. I know now which thread to come to if I want to find an FSB agent to pass on my condolences to the forever suffering Russian people.
> 
> I suppose it is not surprising to find so many Russians on this forum cause you must get very bored continually having to agree with each other about everything on your Russian web sites. Enjoy the freedom of speech here and keep up the propaganda. It entertains us.
Click to expand...

What a stupid words!
Do you really believe FSB has nothing to do but sitting snd writing different bs in forums? And you believe it because some idiots in your mass media wrote that bs? 

If you wouldn’t be so narrow minded you’d visit dome Russian forums and see whst a hot discussion we have there on different matters. 

Actually we in Russia have much more freedom of speech than you do.


----------



## Eugene

8236 said:


> An honest question for you:
> In the USA I can watch TV or go online and get a perspective (in English) on current events from fascists, conservatives, democracts, liberals, socialists, communists, anarchist, religious people etc, etc, and I can do that on sites/TV station based in 20 different countries. I can even watch RT (which I do).
> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?


Let me answer as I live in Russia. 
I can watch TV or go online and get perspective on current events from any political stream except terroristic like ISIS or nazist. From any religious confession or from any person with any sights on different problems. 
And I can visit any web sites. 
So I can definitely say that people in Russia have free access to a wide range of sources. 
The only problem is not all of them are broadcasted in Russian. But you should understand that English is supposed to be international language and Russian - only at the territory of former USSR. So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do. 
Anyway the one who wants to get information ftom abroad can easily get it. 
We have web sites where huge number of articles of western mass media is translated into Russian for those who doesn’t understand english. 

So your judgement is absolutely wrong. 
You’re brainwashed with your propaganda about us.


----------



## Eugene

WheelieAddict said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many small news, for which there are no suitable topics, but which are not worthy of the institution of individual topics. With your permission, I will lead a separate topic and I will flood here
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. Putin is what 5'5", maybe 5'7"? Poor little guy is suffering from napoleon syndrome.
Click to expand...

I greatly doubt Putin is suffering from Napoleon syndrome. 
He is doing his job very well. And Russian people vote for him. 
Such sayings like yours is usual for those who know nothing about Russia and Putin.


----------



## Eugene

SeaGal said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came to American forums to better understand the Americans and explain in Russia that people in the US are the same as us and that we can have a dialogue. But I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen no evidence on this thread that you are interested in dialogue with Americans, average or otherwise.  Your portrayal of life in Russia is interesting and informative - but attempts at dialogue?  nyet
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average American is not capable of dialogue. He blindly believes what he is told by the media. And with the faithful, the dispute is impossible. And while America is fanning the anti-Russian tantrum, such deeply religious Americans are Russia's direct enemies. So it happened that three years ago I came in search of understanding, but became an anti-American  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you accuse Americans of not understanding Russians and succumbing to propaganda,  I could say the same of your assessment of the average American, especially on an anonymous message board.  This thread has 16,000 some odd views - America has a population of 300+ million.  What do you know of the 'average' American?...do you know what he looks like?...where he lives?...what he does for a living?...beyond what you might 'read' on the internet?
> 
> Americans have always had an adversarial relationship with our government - it's in our dna - especially when the 'other' party is in charge.  Thankfully we don't have presidents for life - which means that every four to eight years half the country is deeply unhappy politically.  And trust for the press historically?...skeptical at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know perfectly well that among Americans there are thinking people. Even the direct open enemies of Russia. And I respect such people. But such - very little and they do not affect the atmosphere as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it occurred to you that the 'anti-Russian tantrum' among the _American people_ that you speak of is a product of your own government's propaganda machine?  I think Putin is a thug and will always be a Soviet at heart, a view shared by your fellow countryman, Kasparov.  Is Kasparov your enemy also?  Putin knows that fostering the idea of a common enemy (The Americans) is a diversion and a unifier.  That there are 'hackers', spies and trolls among both Russian and American operatives is a given - it has always been thus...and is no reflection on the average Russian, is it?
> 
> Millions of Americans enjoy, and recognize, the works of Tchaikovsky and Tolstoy...know what Faberge is famous for...know how awesome Baryshnikov looked in tights...and appreciate Kasparov's talent.  Thousands of American girls were inspired by Olga Korbut.  We are not your enemy - though it may bring you comfort to believe is to be so.  Those few but loud who are anti-Russia are not a friend to either of us.
> 
> Criticism of a leader, or a government, is not an implied criticism of the people living under that government - we can separate the two.  We've had long practice of open disagreement with leaders, and discussing politics is a time honored American pastime - I realize that you may be new at it.
Click to expand...

You said it excellent!

I can explain such his behavior. 
We here in Russia see all that huge wave of lies about Russia, sick hysteria about Russian threat... Pay attention on how our government is described and all their actions. 
USA organized coup in Ukraine, initiated war which led to 50,000 dead but Russia is being claimed. After that Russia saved 2mln citizens of Crimea and arranged referendum - you call it annexation. If Russia didn’t come there Crimea would burn and more than 100,000 dead would be. 
USA created ISIS, set nazi in power in Ukraine but Russia got under sanctions. 
Olympic games in Sochi were organized nicely and impressively but western mass mefia were full of stupid lies about double toilets and wolves in hotels. 
American and british sportsmen are those who use doping more than all other sportsmen in the world but Russia is shown as the main bad side in it. 
In 2008 Georgia started war against Abkhasia and Russia stopped thst war which is proved by several official investigating commissions. But all western mass media and politics say it was Russia to attack Georgia. 
Iraq, Lybia, Yugoslavia and many others were ruined by USA - nothing terrible. Shit happens. 

And so on and on. 

When we see all that injustice, when we see all Americans staying on that wrong positions in their points of view how can we think of you well?
Many Russians think you’re all evil. 
But my position is that most of you are simply misinformed...brainwashed.


----------



## SeaGal

Eugene said:


> But my position is that most of you are simply misinformed...brainwashed.



I have to say - the feeling is mutual.  But I would add, few here believe that the people of Russia are evil.


----------



## 8236

Eugene said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it everyone has noticed user Balancer is a Russian/FSB troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. I try to remind you about it every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw Balancer, you need to seriously improve your English if you don't want to stand out like a sore thumb)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This question is not for me. I do not know much English at all and therefore I use Google Translate  So all the claims to Google  Now the KGB has become very ill with English-speaking agents of influence. Therefore, we have to influence you through electronic translation tools
> 
> View attachment 182915
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, well thanks for reposting this. I know now which thread to come to if I want to find an FSB agent to pass on my condolences to the forever suffering Russian people.
> 
> I suppose it is not surprising to find so many Russians on this forum cause you must get very bored continually having to agree with each other about everything on your Russian web sites. Enjoy the freedom of speech here and keep up the propaganda. It entertains us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid words!
> Do you really believe FSB has nothing to do but sitting snd writing different bs in forums? And you believe it because some idiots in your mass media wrote that bs?
> 
> If you wouldn’t be so narrow minded you’d visit dome Russian forums and see whst a hot discussion we have there on different matters.
> 
> Actually we in Russia have much more freedom of speech than you do.
Click to expand...

Your anger shows exactly what is wrong with you people. It was a joke.


----------



## 8236

Eugene said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honest question for you:
> In the USA I can watch TV or go online and get a perspective (in English) on current events from fascists, conservatives, democracts, liberals, socialists, communists, anarchist, religious people etc, etc, and I can do that on sites/TV station based in 20 different countries. I can even watch RT (which I do).
> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer as I live in Russia.
> I can watch TV or go online and get perspective on current events from any political stream except terroristic like ISIS or nazist. From any religious confession or from any person with any sights on different problems.
> And I can visit any web sites.
> So I can definitely say that people in Russia have free access to a wide range of sources.
> The only problem is not all of them are broadcasted in Russian. But you should understand that English is supposed to be international language and Russian - only at the territory of former USSR. So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.
> Anyway the one who wants to get information ftom abroad can easily get it.
> We have web sites where huge number of articles of western mass media is translated into Russian for those who doesn’t understand english.
> 
> So your judgement is absolutely wrong.
> You’re brainwashed with your propaganda about us.
Click to expand...

Please don't be so harsh on me. I was only asking a question. Enjoy your exciting election...


----------



## 8236

Eugene said:


> I do not understand why info about Russia is placed in ‘Asia’ part of this forum.
> Yes, most of Russian territory is situated in Asia but the most of population lives in European part. Population makes culture and mentality not territory. Historically and culturally Russia is European country though it always looks to be a kind of opposition to west. It is only because if long lasting aggressive attitude of Britain to Russia. They have been afraid of us since Ivan IV (Groznyi, not Terrible as the translation is absolutely incorrect) while Britain dominates in ‘west’...EU and USA represent still the same British points.


Now you see it's post like that that could make some people scratch their heads and think "Lol, I wonder what propaganda department he works for". Even you in Vladivostok must know that Britain takes it orders from Washington, not the other way round. 

Say Hi to the Pacific fleet


----------



## Eugene

SeaGal said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my position is that most of you are simply misinformed...brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say - the feeling is mutual.  But I would add, few here believe that the people of Russia are evil.
Click to expand...

“Evil” it was wrong word... I’d better say “evil supporters”. 
As the true evil is those people who rule USA for more than century.


----------



## Eugene

8236 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honest question for you:
> In the USA I can watch TV or go online and get a perspective (in English) on current events from fascists, conservatives, democracts, liberals, socialists, communists, anarchist, religious people etc, etc, and I can do that on sites/TV station based in 20 different countries. I can even watch RT (which I do).
> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer as I live in Russia.
> I can watch TV or go online and get perspective on current events from any political stream except terroristic like ISIS or nazist. From any religious confession or from any person with any sights on different problems.
> And I can visit any web sites.
> So I can definitely say that people in Russia have free access to a wide range of sources.
> The only problem is not all of them are broadcasted in Russian. But you should understand that English is supposed to be international language and Russian - only at the territory of former USSR. So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.
> Anyway the one who wants to get information ftom abroad can easily get it.
> We have web sites where huge number of articles of western mass media is translated into Russian for those who doesn’t understand english.
> 
> So your judgement is absolutely wrong.
> You’re brainwashed with your propaganda about us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't be so harsh on me. I was only asking a question. Enjoy your exciting election...
Click to expand...

Why elections should be exciting? I am sure all those political shows are nonsense. Useless throwing out of money. 
I am really glad there is no chance for surprise at this presidential election. And Russia will go on its moving forward and developing.


----------



## 8236

Eugene said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honest question for you:
> In the USA I can watch TV or go online and get a perspective (in English) on current events from fascists, conservatives, democracts, liberals, socialists, communists, anarchist, religious people etc, etc, and I can do that on sites/TV station based in 20 different countries. I can even watch RT (which I do).
> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me answer as I live in Russia.
> I can watch TV or go online and get perspective on current events from any political stream except terroristic like ISIS or nazist. From any religious confession or from any person with any sights on different problems.
> And I can visit any web sites.
> So I can definitely say that people in Russia have free access to a wide range of sources.
> The only problem is not all of them are broadcasted in Russian. But you should understand that English is supposed to be international language and Russian - only at the territory of former USSR. So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.
> Anyway the one who wants to get information ftom abroad can easily get it.
> We have web sites where huge number of articles of western mass media is translated into Russian for those who doesn’t understand english.
> 
> So your judgement is absolutely wrong.
> You’re brainwashed with your propaganda about us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't be so harsh on me. I was only asking a question. Enjoy your exciting election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why elections should be exciting? I am sure all those political shows are nonsense. Useless throwing out of money.
> I am really glad there is no chance for surprise at this presidential election. And Russia will go on its moving forward and developing.
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic about the state of press freedom in Russia. 

I'm sure you are right about Russia moving forward and developing. It's moving forward and developing ever more into a kleptocratic mafia state.


----------



## Balancer

8236 said:


> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?



Of course. And about this I have written many times in the subject. Internet (with the absence of the Big Chinese Firewall), foreign news on television (EuroNews, BBC, France 24, Deutsche Welle and others) and 90% of all modern mass culture from the West (cinema, literature, educational programs, children's cartoons, all kinds of shows, almost everything is American or European)

In Russia they know about the West much more than in the West they know about Russia  Your sources are usually all Western, not Russian. How much information do you read coming from Russian sources? It seems to me that near zero


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> No thanks. Putin is what 5'5", maybe 5'7"? Poor little guy is suffering from napoleon syndrome.


----------



## Balancer

SeaGal said:


> I have seen no evidence on this thread that you are interested in dialogue with Americans, average or otherwise.  Your portrayal of life in Russia is interesting and informative - but attempts at dialogue?  nyet



Dialogue is always a process of two participants. Alas, here in your message I do not see a dialogue. I see a set of next accusations. Do you want me to answer the charges? This, as my practice shows, is absolutely unproductive. If a person begins to blame stamps from the media, he is already incapable of dialogue.

Do you want to communicate productively? Let's talk without charges. Yes, given the harsh anti-Russian rhetoric in the West, it will not be easy for both sides. But it is possible. Another thing, I do not see such attempts yet. Therefore, I moved mainly from dialogue to monologue.


----------



## Balancer

Eugene said:


> So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.



This applies only to the central terrestrial channels. Private channels, cable TV, satellite TV, Internet TV - they have a lot of and English-language sources. And these non-ether channels in Russia have about 70% penetration. That is, most Russians have in practice the opportunity to watch English sources.

I have at least a dozen channels on English TV  True, it's useless because I studied German at school  And that's why I prefer Internet for foreign news, where I can read technical texts, and I can translate technical texts Google Translate


----------



## Balancer

SeaGal said:


> I have to say - the feeling is mutual.  But I would add, few here believe that the people of Russia are evil.



This is an irrational attitude, developed by a dictatorship of tolerance. You can not blame all people directly, this is a mauvais! 

In fact, I know that many Americans treat Russians well. Many even respect Putin. And the overwhelming majority of Americans generally do not care about the Russians.

But at the forum there are many such who simultaneously believe that:

- Russian people are good.
- Putin is a bloody tyrant.
- Russians in the majority vote for Putin, because Putin is deceiving the Russians.

So, this bunch does not work. Because to deceive on such a scale you can only very stupid or bad people  So the assertors are contradicting themselves.


----------



## Balancer

8236 said:


> I'm sure you are right about Russia moving forward and developing. It's moving forward and developing ever more into a kleptocratic mafia state.



Have you seen it yourself or heard about it in the Western media?


----------



## Eugene

Balancer said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This applies only to the central terrestrial channels. Private channels, cable TV, satellite TV, Internet TV - they have a lot of and English-language sources. And these non-ether channels in Russia have about 70% penetration. That is, most Russians have in practice the opportunity to watch English sources.
> 
> I have at least a dozen channels on English TV  True, it's useless because I studied German at school  And that's why I prefer Internet for foreign news, where I can read technical texts, and I can translate technical texts Google Translate
Click to expand...

You got me wrong. 
Я имел ввиду, что отсутствие импортных каналов, вещающих на русском - недоработка именно этих ТВ-компаний, которые не озаботились русскоязычной версией своего канала.


----------



## Eugene

8236 said:


> I'm sure you are right about Russia moving forward and developing. It's moving forward and developing ever more into a kleptocratic mafia state.


If you explain this your statement we can discuss and dispute using facts and proves. 
But I greatly doubt you will. Such as you like to throw some cliche, indictments, repeat others’ words without even try to check their veracity. 
And each time dispute to such as you starts I never hear even a word of honesty and objectivity.


----------



## Balancer

A bit of Russian drum-n-bass to you


----------



## SeaGal

SeaGal said:


> I have seen no evidence on this thread that you are interested in dialogue with Americans, average or otherwise.  Your portrayal of life in Russia is interesting and informative - but attempts at dialogue?  nyet





Balancer said:


> Dialogue is always a process of two participants. Alas, here in your message I do not see a dialogue. I see a set of next accusations. Do you want me to answer the charges? This, as my practice shows, is absolutely unproductive. If a person begins to blame stamps from the media, he is already incapable of dialogue.
> 
> Do you want to communicate productively? Let's talk without charges. Yes, given the harsh anti-Russian rhetoric in the West, it will not be easy for both sides. But it is possible. Another thing, I do not see such attempts yet. Therefore, I moved mainly from dialogue to monologue.



Of course. Then again, declaring one to be 'anti-American' is always a good opening for meaningful dialogue, isn't it?  Accusations?...harsh anti-Russian rhetoric? - please give examples of such on my part.

If anyone is making broad accusations against a nation of people, it is not me.  There are other 'Voices of Russia' you know. 

As to Putin - I respect him...as I also respect the tooth and claw of the wolf which enables him to do well what it is in his nature to do- does not mean I'd welcome one in my bed, or trust one with my children, so to speak.  

I have no agenda, nothing to hide, am not an agent of the government - just a simple country grandmother who believes that open conversation can be polite even in disagreement....while also aware that there is a language barrier in which many meanings and nuances are lost in interpretation.  

That said - I'll share my_ overall_ view of the people of Russia.  Like most people, hard working, love of home and family, desire to enjoy life, hope that tomorrow is an even better day than today, and go about one's business without too much interference.  Is that correct?   

Now Putin - Russia experienced a time of turmoil, uncertainty, corruption and loss of national pride since the collapse of the USSR.  Is that also correct?  Putin brought a measure of security, a reduction of corruption, a renewal of Russian pride.  Agreed? 

He uses the West as a boogie man to solidify allegiance.  If Russia experiences setbacks, or further hardship along the road to prosperity, it is the fault of the West, according to Putin. Is that not what he claims, is that not what you believe?  (This assessment I don't expect you to agree with.)

Putin is your wolf, not mine - and I fail to see the sheep beneath the fur.   In the meantime, I enjoy seeing the pictures and reading the commentary on your life in Russia.


----------



## evenflow1969

Balancer said:


> People in Moscow continue to wait in line to start selling iPhone X
> 
> View attachment 158215


Getting that Iphone is not progress. Before you know it they will be so addicted to it they will not be able to put it down. Next thing you know no one will look ytou in the eye. There will be no one to play cards or chess with all they will do is left swipe and right swipe. People will text each other sitting in the same room instead of talking. People will get significantly more rude. If you remember how life was befre the fucking iphone you may not be happy to have them around. Oh ya, and idiots will all of a sudden think they are smart because they can google every thing at any given time! They are in fact lunatics in training in that line!


----------



## Eugene

evenflow1969 said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in Moscow continue to wait in line to start selling iPhone X
> 
> View attachment 158215
> 
> 
> 
> Getting that Iphone is not progress. Before you know it they will be so addicted to it they will not be able to put it down. Next thing you know no one will look ytou in the eye. There will be no one to play cards or chess with all they will do is left swipe and right swipe. People will text each other sitting in the same room instead of talking. People will get significantly more rude. If you remember how life was befre the fucking iphone you may not be happy to have them around. Oh ya, and idiots will all of a sudden think they are smart because they can google every thing at any given time! They are in fact lunatics in training in that line!
Click to expand...

The problem you mentioned exists for a pretty long time. It is well familiar here in Russia as well as all over the world. 
Fortunately more and more people realize it and start living in more correct way. 
At least parents began limiting their children in using tabs.


----------



## Eugene

SeaGal said:


> He uses the West as a boogie man to solidify allegiance.  If Russia experiences setbacks, or further hardship along the road to prosperity, it is the fault of the West, according to Putin. Is that not what he claims, is that not what you believe?  (This assessment I don't expect you to agree with.)
> 
> Putin is your wolf, not mine - and I fail to see the sheep beneath the fur.   In the meantime, I enjoy seeing the pictures and reading the commentary on your life in Russia.


Putin doesn’t use west as a boogie man. His every speach is full of respect and call to communicate and cooperate with west. But look what west does:
- Yugoslavia was bombed and torn into several countries, its leaders killed or prisoned while terrorists became political leaders innthose new states;
- Iraq is ruined with more than million deaths;
- Lybia was one of the richest and pleasant for living countries and now after west’s bombing it is the place of poverty and suffer, place of permanent war;
- organized by west colored revolutions in former soviet states which lead to collapse of economy and different kinds of conflicts including wars;
- permanent anti Russian propaganda in different spheres - “Putin is tyrant and threat”, “Russia is dangerous, dirty and drunk”, “Russian sportsmen use doping”, if any disaster happens - Russia is to be blamed (Trump, Catalonia, Brexit, murder...);
- west permanently violates international laws in foreign policy relations and in foreign trade relations...double standards is met each time.

It is not Putin to say west is boogie man but west itself shows its own face. 

And west is never blamed in any economical problems in Russia. All those sanctions violate rules of free trade, they are not based on real reasons but just wish of west to push on Russia. 

Putin is a wolf...I’d rather agree as he fights for his country’s good. 

And we russians have good example of living in 1991-2000 when pro American president Yeltsin was in power. We do remember how our country was robbed by western business snd how we citizens were falling down and down into poverty. Even then west lead war in Chechnya against us though west had full control over our government. 
That’s why we (most of Russia’s citizens) respect and support Putin and his team - we appreciate his achievements: he stopped war, he stopped robbing the country, he made economy of Russia stabilized and now it grows, people began living much better and longer, etc.


----------



## Balancer

SeaGal said:


> If anyone is making broad accusations against a nation of people, it is not me.



I did not blame anything on you personally.



SeaGal said:


> That said - I'll share my_ overall_ view of the people of Russia.  Like most people, hard working, love of home and family, desire to enjoy life, hope that tomorrow is an even better day than today, and go about one's business without too much interference.  Is that correct?
> 
> Now Putin - Russia experienced a time of turmoil, uncertainty, corruption and loss of national pride since the collapse of the USSR.  Is that also correct?  Putin brought a measure of security, a reduction of corruption, a renewal of Russian pride.  Agreed?



I agree.



SeaGal said:


> He uses the West as a boogie man to solidify allegiance.  If Russia experiences setbacks, or further hardship along the road to prosperity, it is the fault of the West, according to Putin. Is that not what he claims, is that not what you believe?  (This assessment I don't expect you to agree with.)



But here everything is not so unambiguous. In Russia there is such a saying - "princesses also go to the toilet." In the sense that there is nothing ideal in the real world. And you can find fault with anything. If you dig deep, then Putin does not build from the West the image of a priority enemy. He speaks only of the mistakes of the West on specific examples. I think it's hard to argue with him. He speaks of the expansion of NATO to the East contrary to the treaties. This is also a fact. Here you can already imagine a certain image of the enemy, but this is not the purpose of such statements. Putin says that the West is guilty of destabilizing the situation in many countries - but this is also true. He would have lied if he had avoided such judgments. In my opinion, that's all. I can no longer recall his words, from which I can form the image of the West as an enemy.

Compare now with all the accusations that the West is pushing against Russia. It's a tango that two dance. But comparing the Russian media and Western media, I see that the West is anti-Russia MUCH more aggressive than vice versa. And the image of Russia as an enemy in the West is drawn much more terrible than the image of the US as an enemy in Russia.


As Ebola, ISIS and Russia keep Obama busy he says 'Nobody is able to control the world' | Daily Mail Online

Analysis | The Pentagon says China and Russia are bigger problems for U.S. than terrorists. American voters may not agree.


----------



## Balancer

_And a little classics in the subject. I hope that the analogy with the events of recent days is obvious _

'There's more evidence to come yet, please your Majesty,' said the White Rabbit, jumping up in a great hurry; 'this paper has just been picked up.'

'What's in it?' said the Queen.

'I haven't opened it yet, said the White Rabbit, 'but it seems to be a letter, written by the prisoner to — to somebody.'

'It must have been that,' said the King, 'unless it was written to nobody, which isn't usual, you know.'

'Who is it directed to?' said one of the jurymen.

'It isn't directed at all,' said the White Rabbit; 'in fact, there's nothing written on the OUTSIDE.' He unfolded the paper as he spoke, and added 'It isn't a letter, after all: it's a set of verses.'

Are they in the prisoner's handwriting?' asked another of they jurymen.

'No, they're not,' said the White Rabbit, 'and that's the queerest thing about it.' (The jury all looked puzzled.)

'He must have imitated somebody else's hand,' said the King. (The jury all brightened up again.)

'Please your Majesty,' said the Knave, 'I didn't write it, and they can't prove I did: there's no name signed at the end.'

'If you didn't sign it,' said the King, 'that only makes the matter worse. You MUST have meant some mischief, or else you'd have signed your name like an honest man.'

There was a general clapping of hands at this: it was the first really clever thing the King had said that day.

'That PROVES his guilt,' said the Queen.

It's a pun!' the King added in an offended tone, and everybody laughed, 'Let the jury consider their verdict,' the King said, for about the twentieth time that day.

'No, no!' said the Queen. 'Sentence first — verdict afterwards.'


----------



## SeaGal

I appreciate your response.  If US media seems harsh in reaction to Putin's actions on the world stage - then perhaps it is Putin's actions that are harsh. ( I actually think the US press reaction to Putin's actions quite 'mild' for the most part)  I would expect him to find fault with the fault finders, not with himself.  We have a couple of sayings also, one regarding people in high levels, _"he puts his pants on one leg at a time, like any other man"_....and another, '_a half truth is a whole lie'_.  Putin's response to NATO expansion is a half truth - NATO EXPANSION: WAS THERE A PROMISE? | JackMatlock.com

I have no respect for Obama - he didn't better the lives of anyone - here or elsewhere.  At least Putin is making  yours better, for now - so I understand the loyalty.  I still believe that the people of the US and the people of Russia have far more in common than not, if only our leaders would allow us to be friends...though that might diminish one's power.

In the meantime - we are not going to have the same perspective on world events...and I don't think that is the point of your thread anyway.  So forgive me if I have derailed what is a very interesting portrayal of your life and family.



Balancer said:


> _And a little classics in the subject. I hope that the analogy with the events of recent days is obvious _
> 
> 'There's more evidence to come yet, please your Majesty,' said the White Rabbit, jumping up in a great hurry; 'this paper has just been picked up.'
> 
> 'What's in it?' said the Queen.
> 
> 'I haven't opened it yet, said the White Rabbit, 'but it seems to be a letter, written by the prisoner to — to somebody.'
> 
> 'It must have been that,' said the King, 'unless it was written to nobody, which isn't usual, you know.'
> 
> 'Who is it directed to?' said one of the jurymen.
> 
> 'It isn't directed at all,' said the White Rabbit; 'in fact, there's nothing written on the OUTSIDE.' He unfolded the paper as he spoke, and added 'It isn't a letter, after all: it's a set of verses.'
> 
> Are they in the prisoner's handwriting?' asked another of they jurymen.
> 
> 'No, they're not,' said the White Rabbit, 'and that's the queerest thing about it.' (The jury all looked puzzled.)
> 
> 'He must have imitated somebody else's hand,' said the King. (The jury all brightened up again.)
> 
> 'Please your Majesty,' said the Knave, 'I didn't write it, and they can't prove I did: there's no name signed at the end.'
> 
> 'If you didn't sign it,' said the King, 'that only makes the matter worse. You MUST have meant some mischief, or else you'd have signed your name like an honest man.'
> 
> There was a general clapping of hands at this: it was the first really clever thing the King had said that day.
> 
> 'That PROVES his guilt,' said the Queen.
> 
> It's a pun!' the King added in an offended tone, and everybody laughed, 'Let the jury consider their verdict,' the King said, for about the twentieth time that day.
> 
> 'No, no!' said the Queen. 'Sentence first — verdict afterwards.'



Lewis and I are old friends, kindred spirits who have faced the jabberwocky and speak his language.    I appreciate your analogy, and in light of recent events here's another one...I hope it translates properly. 

an excerpt...

.._."It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"_

_"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes._

_"O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You've had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?'
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one._

The Walrus and The Carpenter



I wish I had more time to chat but I just saw on RT News that my fellow US citizens are busy preparing for a potential threat from NK.  Who knew?...I fear I'm way behind.


----------



## Balancer

Crosspost from Vladimir Putin retains grip on Russia, exit polls show

I have repeatedly written that the more pressure on Russia, the higher will be the popularity of Putin. But now I was surprised by the result myself. Not official figures, but a huge turnout of people wishing to vote for Putin. Almost all of my friends and relatives went to vote, even those who did not do it in life. And almost all - for Putin  My wife has never before gone to the polls. Yesterday - went. He says: "The Westerners' stupid attacks on Russia have reached Russia, we must go, or suddenly, if we do not all go, Putin will lose!" 

And on the growth of Putin's rating, of course, the appeals of the opposition to boycott the elections influenced. Some of those who voted against Putin simply did not come to the polls. It so happened that the opposition did not come, but many of those who did not go to the polls never before came to vote for Putin. The turnout was huge. The polling stations of the crowd, the queue. Everyone's mood is festive, people are cheerful. Evening in the yard someone even launched fireworks 

...

The funny thing is that the main rivals of Putin are Grudinin and Zhirinovsky. They are formally opposition to Putin, but they are also very illiberal and pro-Russian politicians. It turns out that 94% of the population voted for anti-liberal politicians in Russia.


----------



## Eugene

Balancer said:


> Crosspost from Vladimir Putin retains grip on Russia, exit polls show
> 
> I have repeatedly written that the more pressure on Russia, the higher will be the popularity of Putin. But now I was surprised by the result myself. Not official figures, but a huge turnout of people wishing to vote for Putin. Almost all of my friends and relatives went to vote, even those who did not do it in life. And almost all - for Putin  My wife has never before gone to the polls. Yesterday - went. He says: "The Westerners' stupid attacks on Russia have reached Russia, we must go, or suddenly, if we do not all go, Putin will lose!"
> 
> And on the growth of Putin's rating, of course, the appeals of the opposition to boycott the elections influenced. Some of those who voted against Putin simply did not come to the polls. It so happened that the opposition did not come, but many of those who did not go to the polls never before came to vote for Putin. The turnout was huge. The polling stations of the crowd, the queue. Everyone's mood is festive, people are cheerful. Evening in the yard someone even launched fireworks
> 
> ...
> 
> The funny thing is that the main rivals of Putin are Grudinin and Zhirinovsky. They are formally opposition to Putin, but they are also very illiberal and pro-Russian politicians. It turns out that 94% of the population voted for anti-liberal politicians in Russia.



We should thank Theresa May for such a high level of our citizen's taking part in elections. She made a new impulse of anti-Russian hysteria in west and as a result russians decided to consolidate.
I don't remember my friends posting in Instagram photos from polls 6 years ago but I have seen some yesterday.


----------



## Balancer

Some voters in the past elections


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Some voters in the past elections
> 
> View attachment 183621 View attachment 183622 View attachment 183623 View attachment 183624


*Putler,  Muscovy 2024, election 









*


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say that the people in Russia have access to such a wide range of sources (in Russian) to base their opinions on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. And about this I have written many times in the subject. Internet (with the absence of the Big Chinese Firewall), foreign news on television (EuroNews, BBC, France 24, Deutsche Welle and others) and 90% of all modern mass culture from the West (cinema, literature, educational programs, children's cartoons, all kinds of shows, almost everything is American or European)
> 
> In Russia they know about the West much more than in the West they know about Russia  Your sources are usually all Western, not Russian. How much information do you read coming from Russian sources? It seems to me that near zero
Click to expand...

Yes, unfortunately you are right. The vast majority of the Russian people know all about the west, provided to them by Russian TV, in Russian, by the Russian state.


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. Putin is what 5'5", maybe 5'7"? Poor little guy is suffering from napoleon syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183104
> 
> View attachment 183105
Click to expand...

Is that Peter the Great at 2.04m in the picture?


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So broadcasting in Russian is what TV-companies should do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This applies only to the central terrestrial channels. Private channels, cable TV, satellite TV, Internet TV - they have a lot of and English-language sources. And these non-ether channels in Russia have about 70% penetration. That is, most Russians have in practice the opportunity to watch English sources.
> 
> I have at least a dozen channels on English TV  True, it's useless because I studied German at school  And that's why I prefer Internet for foreign news, where I can read technical texts, and I can translate technical texts Google Translate
Click to expand...

Ich mag wie du sagt "most Russians have *in practice* the opportunity to watch English sources". Hmmm... Aber nur wenn sie Englisch sprechen, und so gehts nicht.


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> A bit of Russian drum-n-bass to you


 Prepositions are tricky in all languages. In English we say "A bit of d'n'b FOR you"


----------



## 8236

Eugene said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He uses the West as a boogie man to solidify allegiance.  If Russia experiences setbacks, or further hardship along the road to prosperity, it is the fault of the West, according to Putin. Is that not what he claims, is that not what you believe?  (This assessment I don't expect you to agree with.)
> 
> Putin is your wolf, not mine - and I fail to see the sheep beneath the fur.   In the meantime, I enjoy seeing the pictures and reading the commentary on your life in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin doesn’t use west as a boogie man. His every speach is full of respect and call to communicate and cooperate with west. But look what west does:
> - Yugoslavia was bombed and torn into several countries, its leaders killed or prisoned while terrorists became political leaders innthose new states;
> - Iraq is ruined with more than million deaths;
> - Lybia was one of the richest and pleasant for living countries and now after west’s bombing it is the place of poverty and suffer, place of permanent war;
> - organized by west colored revolutions in former soviet states which lead to collapse of economy and different kinds of conflicts including wars;
> - permanent anti Russian propaganda in different spheres - “Putin is tyrant and threat”, “Russia is dangerous, dirty and drunk”, “Russian sportsmen use doping”, if any disaster happens - Russia is to be blamed (Trump, Catalonia, Brexit, murder...);
> - west permanently violates international laws in foreign policy relations and in foreign trade relations...double standards is met each time.
> 
> It is not Putin to say west is boogie man but west itself shows its own face.
> 
> And west is never blamed in any economical problems in Russia. All those sanctions violate rules of free trade, they are not based on real reasons but just wish of west to push on Russia.
> 
> Putin is a wolf...I’d rather agree as he fights for his country’s good.
> 
> And we russians have good example of living in 1991-2000 when pro American president Yeltsin was in power. We do remember how our country was robbed by western business snd how we citizens were falling down and down into poverty. Even then west lead war in Chechnya against us though west had full control over our government.
> That’s why we (most of Russia’s citizens) respect and support Putin and his team - we appreciate his achievements: he stopped war, he stopped robbing the country, he made economy of Russia stabilized and now it grows, people began living much better and longer, etc.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right about Iraq (stupidest American foreign adventure ever) and Libya (stupidest EU foreign adventure ever), but you can't blame the "west" for the fact that Serbs and Croats hate each other, or that Chechen Islamist don't like being part of Russia, or that Russia was (and is) a basket case economy which was ripped off by Yeltsin's friends. And if you were honest with yourself and the rest of us you would admit that Yeltsin's thieving friends have been replaced by Putin and his thieving friends. 

Go on: I challenge you to say something REALLY critical about Vladimir Putin (the words 'thief' and 'gangster' spring to mind).


----------



## Eugene

8236 said:


> You are absolutely right about Iraq (stupidest American foreign adventure ever) and Libya (stupidest EU foreign adventure ever),


I don’t divide USA from Europe as Europe is occupied by Americans since ww2. They control most of their production, they control their financial policy, they have their military bases on the territory and they dictate their foreign policy.
So NATO operations are USA operations. And Lybia is american sin as well. Besides Europe suffers from the results of that disaster not USA. If Europeans would be wise and could control their policy they would never allow Lybia catastrophe to happen



8236 said:


> but you can't blame the "west" for the fact that Serbs and Croats hate each other,


I always ask the same question: why have they been living together piecefully for centuries and suddenly began to hate each other?
The same is about asian republics of former USSR, about Pakistan and India, many african nations...
And the answer is the same - puppet masters! Western dirty policy! They always use differences to create conflict and help each side to grow that conflict into a war.
What they use:
- nationalism;
- confessional differences;
- political views;
and the newest one
- corruption.



8236 said:


> or that Chechen Islamist don't like being part of Russia,


In Chechnya all those islamists were not chechens. They were arabs, then they started to study chechens in Arabic countries. All that was financed by the USA and it is proved officially. Even Putin said that in his interviews.
Chechnya is classic example how west used both nationalistic and confessional tool to burn the territory. 



8236 said:


> or that Russia was (and is) a basket case economy which was ripped off by Yeltsin's friends. And if you were honest with yourself and the rest of us you would admit that Yeltsin's thieving friends have been replaced by Putin and his thieving friends.


Yeltsin was american creature.
He and Gorbachev were Russian the greatest disaster. Artificially organized. Yes, you won than. But you talk much about your democratic and liberal values...absolute bullshit! You are ready to fight for democracy untill the last drop of blood of aborigen. You are ready to go on war in Ukraine today until last Ukrainian dies... All your talks about democracy is fake for your citizens who pay taxes for your authorities could go on murders all over the world.

Putin’s team eliminated huge number of thieves. Still there are many others. And some are well known to him...and it is a problem. A great problem. But not greater than the same in the USA and EU.

In the USA corruption is even legalized officially and called lobby. Lobbyists are the most dangerous corruptioners as they fluence the whole branches of industry.



8236 said:


> Go on: I challenge you to say something REALLY critical about Vladimir Putin (the words 'thief' and 'gangster' spring to mind).


Thief and gangster are true name for your country.
Brainwashed idiots are true about most of it’s population.
Tell me what Putin has stolen first then will go on this theme.

If you want me to criticize Putin and his team I’d like to answer with words of my favorite poet (and singer) Vladimir Vysotsky who died in 1980 and was supposed to be dissident. Once he answered to french journalist: “My country has a lot of problems but I will never discuss it with you!”
Nevertheless I am ready to name main problems that are not solved by Putin and his team:
- unwise tax policy;
- low control of governmental order’s financing;
- low level of protection of inner production;
- few attention is paid to small business;
- too low level of responsibilities of local authorities;
- unwise policy regarding to forests and agreecultural territories;
- unwise policy in education.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday in Kemerovo in the shopping and entertainment center there was a fire. There were more than a hundred people killed and missing. Half of them are children. It turned out to be a very loud case, which can have far-reaching political consequences. In the USSR, there were strict fire regulations. When the capitalism came in the 1990s, everyone began to give a damn about fire regulations. And the services that need to control fire safety have turned into a form of racket. Instead of real fire safety checks, they simply took bribes and signed all the necessary documents. About 10 years ago, they began to fight against such a small racket against small and medium-sized businesses. And a few years ago, a moratorium on fire checks was introduced. Now the owner himself is responsible for fire safety. And here is the result. A fire started. Fire-fighting systems do not work. The fire alarm does not work. Emergency fire exits are closed. In many rooms these outlets simply do not exist. A large group of children was trapped in the cinema and could not get out. Rescuers have still not been able to break into this cinema and formally the children are considered missing, but there is no chance of their salvation. Imagine this horror of parents when children call them, say goodbye, they say they are locked up, can not get out, smoke around and that they are likely to perish ...

I think, after this event, we must regain the state control over fire safety. And the opposition will again shout about the infringement of the rights of business and the concentration of power in Putin's hands. I understand when Ukrainians are shouting about this. Many of them yesterday really rejoiced and celebrated - "Hurray! A bit more Russian offspring burned - this is revenge for you for the Crimea, Donbass and Syria." But when the Russian liberal opposition begins to conduct its PR on such tragedies, it is disgusting. Yesterday there were already many such statements, for which it will further lose the already negligible support of the people ...

It's disgusting.


----------



## Balancer

Now against the backdrop of the tragedy in Kemerovo, someone is actively trying to shake the situation through social networks according to the scenarios of Egypt / Libya / Syria / Ukraine. A huge number of informational bogus stories, direct deception, accusations of the authorities in concealing the scale of the tragedy, appeals for going to the streets to protest rallies. When viewed from the side, the coordination of the information attack is clearly visible. These are hundreds of identical messages in a variety of social networks and instant messengers. Twitter, Facebook, WhatsApp, Telegram - everything is full today with this war. And it really affects people :-(


----------



## Balancer

Puppeteers who organize an information war in Russia again missed. It seems that all the latest actions against the backdrop of the tragedy in Kemerovo will not only not shake the Russian government, but, moreover, completely already finish off the entire Russian opposition and form just hatred for the United States, Britain and their puppets. It was necessary to try very well to attack new accusations and expulsions of diplomats on days when the whole country is mourning for the victims of Kemerovo.


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> Puppeteers who organize an information war in Russia again missed. It seems that all the latest actions against the backdrop of the tragedy in Kemerovo will not only not shake the Russian government, but, moreover, completely already finish off the entire Russian opposition and form just hatred for the United States, Britain and their puppets. It was necessary to try very well to attack new accusations and expulsions of diplomats on days when the whole country is mourning for the victims of Kemerovo.


The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it. Have a little respect for those poor children you sicko.


----------



## Balancer

8236 said:


> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.



You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
Click to expand...

your  time will come and  very soon, *savushkino 55*





https://en.crimerussia.com/gromkie-...-vorobyov-at-volokolamsk-rally-is-now-a-meme/

The Moscow region's great trash upheaval: A movement against poor trash management and public health risks erupts outside Russia's capital


----------



## 8236

Balancer said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
Click to expand...

I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!

But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/

Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.


----------



## Sbiker

8236 said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
Click to expand...


Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What? American soldiers, raising red commie flag? Very interesting....


----------



## Balancer

Again the damned Russians.


----------



## Mousterian

No, man, it's the Heathen Chinee! They've taken over my computer, as well as yours, and everyone else's.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Again the damned Russians.
> View attachment 186972


no , Muscovites are *busy *today ...


----------



## Balancer

Mousterian said:


> No, man, it's the Heathen Chinee! They've taken over my computer, as well as yours, and everyone else's.



And in the West they say that everything is always to blame for the Russians.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, man, it's the Heathen Chinee! They've taken over my computer, as well as yours, and everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the West they say that everything is always to_* blame for the Russians*_.
Click to expand...

dont worry  its not for long ...


----------



## 8236

Sbiker said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?
Click to expand...

Sorry FSB friend. You use Russian translator program made word "prunk (PRUNK)". Word "prunk" stands not in my dictionary. What mean it?


----------



## Sbiker

8236 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry FSB friend. You use Russian translator program made word "prunk (PRUNK)". Word "prunk" stands not in my dictionary. What mean it?
Click to expand...


Offcourse, I'm Russian, so I'll never joke about murdering of innocent civilians, either of Kemerovo, of Nine/Eleven or the same. That's because 1. I'm human and 2. I'm Russian.
As for you - God will forgive you...
Happy the Cosmonautics Day, dude!


----------



## 8236

Litwin said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, man, it's the Heathen Chinee! They've taken over my computer, as well as yours, and everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the West they say that everything is always to_* blame for the Russians*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry  its not for long ...
Click to expand...

Lol, this map reminds me of the irony of (usually older) Russians saying "You Americans and British, you all colonialists and imperialists".


----------



## 8236

Sbiker said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing here that is disgusting is you. You give us a few lines about how awful this tragedy was, and then carry on with a load of politicised twisted shit about how it was caused by some big anti-Russian conspiracy and that everyone outside Russia is happy and rolling over laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not see all that hell and shit that the Ukrainians and the opposition created yesterday in Russian social networks. You are not interested in this, so I do not cite all these hundreds and thousands of bullying and mockery of the dead. But those who faced it all yesterday just burned hatred. Believe me, I am one of the few who keeps a relatively cold head. The majority already directly calls to spit on any laws and norms and to destroy those bad people who organized a show from this tragedy as rabid animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any "show" in Kemerovo. Instead, for once I saw real anger in Russia at that demonstration against Aman Tulareyev and all the rampant corruption in your country. Fire escapes were blocked, alarms and sprinklers were not working and the children were locked in; on the 4th floor!!!
> 
> But then I suppose _you_ will try and tell us that it was all caused by western backed Ukrainian nazi spy bots, who locked the doors, then switched off the electricity, and started the fire.:/
> 
> Or much better, maybe the whole tragedy never happened and the demonstration we saw on TV was all anti-Russian propaganda. I wish that were the case, and heck, if you told us that, comrade, we might actually believe you, seeing as we are all so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think, to prunk social services when they try to avoid Kemerovo's tragedy - is a good practice? Ok, it's just your moral portrait, but just tell me, how the Ukrainian prunker got info about Kemerovo tragedy and started to prunk them faster, than any info about fire were published at any media? When the some emergency services didn't have any significant info about what happens in Kemerovo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry FSB friend. You use Russian translator program made word "prunk (PRUNK)". Word "prunk" stands not in my dictionary. What mean it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offcourse, I'm Russian, so I'll never joke about murdering of innocent civilians, either of Kemerovo, of Nine/Eleven or the same. That's because 1. I'm human and 2. I'm Russian.
> As for you - God will forgive you...
> Happy the Cosmonautics Day, dude!
Click to expand...

Great, cool, but what means ->"prunk"<-. Please tell me.

*edit* I see now that I think you mean 'prank'. I understand. Sometimes we have big problem to talk because translator say all things wrong way.


----------



## Litwin

8236 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, man, it's the Heathen Chinee! They've taken over my computer, as well as yours, and everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the West they say that everything is always to_* blame for the Russians*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry  its not for long ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, this map reminds me of the irony of (usually older) Russians saying "You Americans and British, you all colonialists and imperialists".
Click to expand...

its  a myth USA always have tried to save Muscovite empire  in all its forms . a good example *works of  zbigniew brzezinsk*i


----------



## Balancer

I got confused in dozens of topics in three American forums on the American attack on Syria. Therefore, I will continue traditionally in this topic 

...

An interesting version of such a high effectiveness of air defense and a divergence in the stated targets of the Pentagon and the Ministry of Defense appeared. Americans have long been preparing for strikes against Syrian airfields. And so the cruise missiles had in advance developed routes for such attacks. Therefore, when new targets suddenly appeared, the routes to them were developed not from scratch, but as a continuation of already existing ones. This provided a series of approaches to the Syrian airbases and further on to new targets. But the Syrian air bases had air defense. And so anti-aircraft complexes shot down cruise missiles flying past like on exercises with high efficiency and without risk of defeat. At the same time, it seemed to the Syrian and Russian military that the air bases were the target of the strike - the missiles flew to them.


----------



## Balancer

If we believe the statements of the Pentagon, it got here 76 cruise missiles.


----------



## Bleipriester

Extreme evidence...


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> If we believe the statements of the Pentagon, it got here 76 cruise missiles.
> 
> View attachment 188294 View attachment 188295


look usatoday wrote about you and your job here


"
*Pentagon claims 2,000% increase in Russian trolls after Syria strikes. What does that mean?*

SAN FRANCISCO — The Pentagon claimed a 2,000% increase in Russian troll activity on social media following the U.S.-led missile strikes against Syria Friday night.

Spokeswoman Dana White said in Saturday's Pentagon briefing that the activity escalated during the 24 hours following the strike. "The Russian disinformation campaign has already begun," White said.

White did not detail how the Defense Department calculated that figure, but said the Pentagon would supply "the facts, moving forward."

Questions about the alleged 2,000% increase and how it was measured swirled on social media. The Pentagon did not respond to a request for comment Sunday.

U.S. forces launched targeted missile strikes Friday at military outposts in Syria where the government was believed to have stored chemical weapons that killed dozens of civilians last weekend. Syria has denied the use of chemical weapons on its people. "







Pentagon claims 2,000% increase in Russian trolls after Syria strikes. What does that mean?


----------



## Balancer

I have not written anything for a long time, it's a lot of work, it's not enough time  But now in Russia there is really an epic battle, which is little reflected in the Western media, so I will note it shortly. There is such an Instant Messenger, Telegram. It is much more functional than WhatsApp, and although its popularity is noticeably lower, in Russia it is used by very many, about 15 million people or every fifth Internet user. In this messenger there is a secret chat function that allows you to encrypt the correspondence from user to user, so that it can not be intercepted by the server or the provider. Last year there was a loud terrorist attack, when in St. Petersburg terrorists blew up the subway car. During the investigation, it turned out that the terrorists were planning and preparing the terrorist attack, communicating in Telegram. The FSB decided to get the messenger's developers the opportunity to access the correspondence of individuals. The developers refused, citing the technical impossibility of intercepting e2e communication. The FSB through the court  reached a decision on the blockade of Telegram in Russia. A week ago, Roskomnadzor began to implement the decision.

And then the circus began.

Telegram uses several, as practice, very effective way to protect against locks, using a large number of different and constantly changing subnets of cloud providers. Roskomnadzor attacks with massive blocking of subnets. At the moment, Russia has blocked 17-19 million IP-addresses (~ 0.5% of the world's Internet!). Almost all services related to AWS do not work. Many Google services are blocked. There were problems with MS Office 365, Xbox, PSN, etc. Last night, even google.com and gmail.com was banned, but at the moment they have already been unlocked.

The funniest thing is that Telegram with all this works: D

In Russia, now this duel is the number one news, after which people are having fun with popcorn  But in fact, the process is not very rosy. In fact, Roskomnadzor is experimenting in the area of mass locks. And the Russian Internet can turn into an analogue of the Chinese, hiding behind the Great Firewall :-/


----------



## Balancer

I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.


Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.

The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.




Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war  

p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
Click to expand...








Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
Click to expand...


You're just envy to Russians, 'cause your ansectors are cowards and dirty layings of Nazi, and you're the one too  To murder people, to propagate Nazism - it's bad, and you know it. I don't suspect, how fast moderators of this forum would catch you, but I know, you would beg Russia court for easing of your judgement and you'll get it, just because Russian are humanistic people and believe in God, would finally meet you and judge you for all your acts  Cheese, Litwin, if you're not a coward ))


----------



## papokarlo




----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
Click to expand...

 you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
Click to expand...


Do you know, your kindling of ethnic hatred is provided by 282 article of Russian penal code?.... Don't know about US...


----------



## papokarlo

Litwin said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
Click to expand...

Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?


----------



## Litwin

Sbiker said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know, your kindling of ethnic hatred is provided by 282 article of Russian penal code?.... Don't know about US...
Click to expand...

did violate any  mongol juchi cod  this time?


----------



## Litwin

papokarlo said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little drunk and listening to my favorite music. This is a state in which you always want to share what you like. And why not share music with foreign acquaintances. But there is a problem. For me, always text means an order of magnitude more than music or, especially, video. And most of the things that I love will be simply not clear to foreigners. But sometimes there are songs that have a pretty good performance and a visual video. I'll try to share such. Here is the song of the group "Motor-roller" under the title "About obedient boys". Literally - a song about how the boy was summoned to him by some external force (the Moon), as he obeyed her false call and went to her on the heavenly staircase. And how society (relatives and friends) began to call him back. He obeyed, returned to the people, but somewhere in the sky he dropped his heart. And it remained there to shine a star, like other similar heart-stars. Who is right, who is to blame? The song does not give an answer.
> 
> 
> Motor-roller is an unusual group. This is a rock band from Kazakhstan, who sings a songs in Russian. One of the shards of the former USSR. People whose nationality is not Kazakh and not Russian, but Soviet.
> 
> The music video is not professional, shot by amateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
Click to expand...

where is you and where is USA...


----------



## papokarlo

Litwin said:


> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
Click to expand...

Do you hear me? our theatre is as old as America.)) 
I'm not talking about other things


----------



## papokarlo

Litwin said:


> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Police were much better than Tarakans, but I cannot find video..  Moscow is a heart of Russia, but near Voronezh you could find a lot of entrenchments in wood  And we're being children, dig a bullets at them... Voronezh is not so poplular as Stalingrad, we just have only a one-two buildings for a millionaire city, built before the war
> 
> p.s. "Attack of deadmans" of a 1st WW - is about us too... I have a country house in about 20 km to Zemlyansk.. Bible belt of Russia - it's we're!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
Click to expand...

you need such a President of Russia, now we know


----------



## Sbiker

papokarlo said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
Click to expand...


He's not American, he's from somewhere from ex-USSR republics, Lithuvia or Ukraine or some else... They have a million-years quasi-history each, so how could you want to impress him?  They are "true" and "only" ancestors of mankind and "first but best centers of human civilization", and countries of former migrants like Russia and US both "too young and wild" for them.


----------



## Eugene

papokarlo said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
Click to expand...

I ignore him as he is an empty space in fact.


----------



## papokarlo

Sbiker said:


> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not American, he's from somewhere from ex-USSR republics, Lithuvia or Ukraine or some else... They have a million-years quasi-history each, so how could you want to impress him?  They are "true" and "only" ancestors of mankind and "first but best centers of human civilization", and countries of former migrants like Russia and US both "too young and wild" for them.
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## papokarlo

Eugene said:


> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ignore him as he is an empty space in fact.
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Litwin

papokarlo said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin´s pobedobesiye (победобесие ) is on he way , pictures videos , fanny stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
Click to expand...

no , you need a new czar, somebody like kadyrov , you are in love with Koba , right?


----------



## Balancer

Another accusation against Russia failed. But in the Western media, of course, it will not be written widely 

‘Rodchenkov's evidence is hearsay with limited probative value’ – CAS


----------



## Sbiker

Litwin said:


> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papokarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just envy to Russians, )
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Ukrainians_cos you guys are mongols juchi, you know it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russian state academic drama theatre named after Volkov is 300 years old, the same age as America. you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is you and where is USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need such a President of Russia, now we know
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no , you need a new czar, somebody like kadyrov , you are in love with Koba , right?
Click to expand...


I feel sorry about you, my friend! You live in very uncomfortable reality ) 

Relax and enjoy this music:


----------



## Litwin

Ракетами по Сирии и палкой по рейтузам


----------



## Stratford57

After a few lean years following Russia’s estrangement from the West in 2014, Russia’s most famous business showpiece has come roaring back. This week proves how talk of “isolation” was pure blather.
Sanctions forgotten in St. Petersburg as Putin attracts global big-hitters to his hometown

Russia is irreplaceable in international relations, including in the Middle East, French President Emmanuel Macron said at a joint media conference with Russian President Vladimir Putin in St. Petersburg.
France recognizes Russia's new role in international relations, including in Middle East – Macron

Well done, Mr. Putin! Go, Russia, go!


----------



## Balancer

For a long time did not write on this forum. A lot of different things. Bears hatched cubs. Vodka for the winter should be done (Winter is coming!). The samovar broke down, you also need to repair it. And the KGB did not want to give out coupons for the Internet. I even missed the 2018 World Cup with comments  Although, on the other hand, I looked at the American forums at that time and did not see much interest in the championship there. Although for Russia it was a very loud event, which will be remembered for more than one year.

And now I looked and was amazed at the scale of discussion of the meeting between Trump and Putin. I even got the impression that the Americans are discussing this topic even more actively than Russians. And certainly - much hotter. In Russia this meeting is perceived, rather, as something natural, a little positive, but nothing more. Yes, there is a lot of news on it, but the flame is not enough.

Here is something like a meeting in Russia represent caricaturists:


----------



## Sonc

Litwin said:


>


Surprised....
But they hit Assad by rockets for $ 100 million. Homeless veterans are happy!

Good song. Reminded me of ours in Afghanistan. Also shit.


----------



## Balancer

The Western agenda today. Chinese version


----------



## Balancer

I did not write anything here during the World Cup 2018. But I found an interesting lot. Should I flood here on this topic or not? 

For example, in such an atmosphere of mutual hatred, fans of Israel and Iran met.


----------



## Balancer

Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Balancer said:


> Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.


Yeah, many of the deaths in Russia were caused by the Socialist Hitler. But then again, Stalin killed 11,000,000 of his own people too... Want to compare notes?


----------



## Sbiker

andaronjim said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, many of the deaths in Russia were caused by the Socialist Hitler. But then again, Stalin killed 11,000,000 of his own people too... Want to compare notes?
Click to expand...


Maybe 1100000000000 billions?  Why no?

I live in Russia. Every family here has relatives, murdered by Hitler's nazi. I heared about one from hundreds, murdered by Stalin's authorities. There are a lot of documents, where _every_ murdered or arrested people was documented, because it really WAS totalitarian state. But you, western people, usually zombified about Stalin to the condition, where you don't think about prove these "11 billions".

In facts, yours Herbert Clark Hoover murdered MORE own people than Stalin. Sad, but true.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Sbiker said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, many of the deaths in Russia were caused by the Socialist Hitler. But then again, Stalin killed 11,000,000 of his own people too... Want to compare notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 1100000000000 billions?  Why no?
> 
> I live in Russia. Every family here has relatives, murdered by Hitler's nazi. I heared about one from hundreds, murdered by Stalin's authorities. There are a lot of documents, where _every_ murdered or arrested people was documented, because it really WAS totalitarian state. But you, western people, usually zombified about Stalin to the condition, where you don't think about prove these "11 billions".
> 
> In facts, yours Herbert Clark Hoover murdered MORE own people than Stalin. Sad, but true.
Click to expand...

I know Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, and the mass starvation Stalin did to them, is on your parents or grandparents fault for electing the Soviet Socialist Asshole.


----------



## Stratford57

andaronjim said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, many of the deaths in Russia were caused by the Socialist Hitler. But then again, Stalin killed 11,000,000 of his own people too... Want to compare notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 1100000000000 billions?  Why no?
> 
> I live in Russia. Every family here has relatives, murdered by Hitler's nazi. I heared about one from hundreds, murdered by Stalin's authorities. There are a lot of documents, where _every_ murdered or arrested people was documented, because it really WAS totalitarian state. But you, western people, usually zombified about Stalin to the condition, where you don't think about prove these "11 billions".
> 
> In facts, yours Herbert Clark Hoover murdered MORE own people than Stalin. Sad, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, and the mass starvation Stalin did to them, is on your parents or grandparents fault for electing the Soviet Socialist Asshole.
Click to expand...


Vast majority of Western people can't even find Ukraine on the map and know even less about her history. "Holodomor" is an artificially invented term and its creators want ignorant people to believe that Stalin starved only Ukrainians and _on purpose_. The true fact is that *all Soviet Union was starved due to Stalin's dumb economic plan*: Russia, Kazakhstan, Ukraine, all Soviet republics. My relatives lived in Belgorod and Kursk (Russian cities) in 30-s and they kept telling us about those tragic events before they started being politicized.

Your Media keeps delivering Hollywood stories instead of the truth and our posts are a solid proof of their huge success.


----------



## Sbiker

andaronjim said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now caught such a visual video of the number killed during the WWII in different countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, many of the deaths in Russia were caused by the Socialist Hitler. But then again, Stalin killed 11,000,000 of his own people too... Want to compare notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe 1100000000000 billions?  Why no?
> 
> I live in Russia. Every family here has relatives, murdered by Hitler's nazi. I heared about one from hundreds, murdered by Stalin's authorities. There are a lot of documents, where _every_ murdered or arrested people was documented, because it really WAS totalitarian state. But you, western people, usually zombified about Stalin to the condition, where you don't think about prove these "11 billions".
> 
> In facts, yours Herbert Clark Hoover murdered MORE own people than Stalin. Sad, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union, and the mass starvation Stalin did to them, is on your parents or grandparents fault for electing the Soviet Socialist Asshole.
Click to expand...


In this logic Herbert Hoover did the mass starvation for ALL USA, making demographic losses for about 10 (!) million people. Do you have any info about this period of US history? Or "free" America prefer to hide any facts about this period of "happy life"? 

How could this piramid have such holes - did you think about it?


----------



## Litwin

new, old trend in muscovy , love the real picture of putlerstan


----------



## Litwin

raSSeja vs NATO


----------



## Stratford57

Yury Makarov, the chairman of a district court in Stavropol, Russia, resigned after a lewd video of someone resembling him and a naked woman buying champagne from a gas station was leaked on the internet.

The leaked video posted on several Russian news sites shows a large white SUV pulling into a gas station with two people exiting it. One of these is a naked blonde woman with bright make-up and the body of a Victoria’s Secret model, and the other is a rather ordinary-looking man who starts filming his companion with a mobile phone.
Video:
Who knew that a naked lady could lead to a judge's resignation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Naked blonde video leads to judge’s resignation in Southern Russia - reports


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Balancer said:


> The official sale of the iPhone X in Russia will begin tomorrow, November 3. Already last night, people in Moscow began to line up for tomorrow's sale. This is some kind of madness, in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 158127
> 
> View attachment 158128
> 
> View attachment 158129


They have to much money and time on their hands it looks like.


----------



## Litwin

Stratford57 said:


> Yury Makarov, the chairman of a district court in Stavropol, Russia, resigned after a lewd video of someone resembling him and a naked woman buying champagne from a gas station was leaked on the internet.
> 
> The leaked video posted on several Russian news sites shows a large white SUV pulling into a gas station with two people exiting it. One of these is a naked blonde woman with bright make-up and the body of a Victoria’s Secret model, and the other is a rather ordinary-looking man who starts filming his companion with a mobile phone.
> Video:
> Who knew that a naked lady could lead to a judge's resignation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Naked blonde video leads to judge’s resignation in Southern Russia - reports


rjuSSki mir, its normal for you guys


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> rjuSSki mir, its normal for you guys


You are promoting the interests of Nazi Ukraine here and consider it to be normal. So, what you are even mumbling about, Ukrainian troll.


----------



## Sonc

Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?


----------



## Balancer

Sonc said:


> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?



Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:

- In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
- I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
- Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
- The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.

So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums


----------



## OsteInmar

Balancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:
> 
> - In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
> - I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
> - Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
> - The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.
> 
> So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums
Click to expand...


When you answer this "genetic rubbish" called Litwin, then you become at its level "garbage"
Russians mention such animals only as IT (OHO)


----------



## Sonc

Balancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:
> 
> - In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
> - I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
> - Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
> - The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.
> 
> So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. I wrote about Lytvyn =))


----------



## Litwin

2 most wanted Mongolian terrorists, Putler´s the next for the *Hague *

U.K. Charges 2 Men in Novichok Attack, Saying They’re *" Russian" Agents"*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/w...k-skripal.html


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Balancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:
> 
> - In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
> - I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
> - Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
> - The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.
> 
> So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums
Click to expand...

*Hello Comrade I have my email on Yandex also it is a save form to write on.   *


----------



## Litwin

p*utler´s terrorists* on the security _ camera _


----------



## Balancer

A bit depressing statistics.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> A bit depressing statistics.
> 
> View attachment 218324


----------



## Litwin

*Siberian city declares emergency as dozens die from drinking ...*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/.../russia-irkutsk-surrogate-alcohol-siber...
Dec 19, 2016 - According to the label, _Boyaryshnik_ contains 93% ethanol, hawthorn ... A survey two years ago showed that a quarter of _Russian_ men _died_ ...


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> A bit depressing statistics.
> 
> View attachment 218324


*Now, its clear vova putler is involved in chemical terrorism against the main USA ally and NATO member ? which said Trump will take KGB and his friend vava putler or UK´s?*

*"GRU colonel Chepiga revealed as Skripal ("Russian" chemical terrorism in Europe) real identity*

*



*

*An investigative journalism website has published what it says is the real identity of one of the Russian intelligence officers suspected of the Salisbury nerve agent poisoning.*

*The Bellingcat group claims the man who was named as Ruslan Boshirov is actually Colonel Anatoliy Chepiga.*

*British officials have not commented. The BBC understands there is no dispute over the identification.*

*UK investigators have said Mr Boshirov was a Russian intelligence officer.*

*It was thought he travelled to the UK on a false passport, under a pseudonym, with another Russian national who used the name Alexander Petrov." Skripal suspect 'real identity revealed'*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


>


Isn't it strange that instead of proving Russians are really guilty for poisoning Skripals (which the world has been waiting since March!) Teresa May is busy with "proving" somebody is from GRU. Sounds like substituting of concepts and moving the goalpost. In other words, it means: she can't prove that Russians poisoned Skripals. And she will never prove it was really novichok because if you know what novichok really is then you know it was absolutely impossible to use novichok the way it was described.

And Ukrainian trolls like Litwin are spreading Deep State's fakes all over the board. Meanwhile Ukrainian junta is putting the main religion, the churches and the local priests at stake.

KIEV, September 26.. Metropolitan of Kiev and All Ukraine Onufrius has been added to the database of Ukraine’s notorious Mirotvorets (or Peacekeeper) website
Metropolitan of Kiev and All Ukraine added to Ukrainian doxing site
It de facto is invitation for his ^ assassination. Many people whose personal data have been leaked there are already killed, a Ukrainian famous journalist Oles Busina is just one of them.

This *“Peacekeeper” site* is basically a government-sponsored list of people who are targeted for assassination.  The site publishes information on individuals who are disliked by the Ukrainian government.  Enemies of the state, in other words.  It publishes names, addresses, phone numbers, email addresses, and other private data about these individuals.
*Journalist-Killing “Peacekeeper” Site Back Up and Running – Part I*

Sep 2018
OSCE: ON VIOLATIONS OF THE BELIEVERS’ RIGHTS OF THE UKRAINIAN ORTHODOX CHURCH
https://www.osce.org/odihr/394334?download=true

To support Ukraine means to support bunch of criminals controlled by Washington Deep State.


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> Muscovite for you ))


You are talking about that self-proclaimed jerk who has been supported by_ few thousands_ of people while *millions of Ukrainian citizens *keep attending  the canonic Ukrainian Orthodox chrurches of Moscow patriarchy.

Washington has supported a coup of _several thousands _people in Kiev vs the will of *40 million country* of Ukraine, now Washington is doing the same hurting the religious feelings of millions by giving a preference to a few thousands. Nothing new.

Ukraine has been turning into a spear for hurting Russia. The spear MUST NOT be happy, it MUST be sharp. And you, cheap Ukrainian troll, seem to be so glad about it.


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> ITS DONE LOSER , DO WHAT you want , but Ukrainian church will be independent from your mongols juchi . and they take EVERYTHING FROM YOU IN UKRAINE AND IN BELARUS )) loL
> 
> Preparations for independent Ukrainian Orthodox Church cause tensions


*St Alexander Nevsky: “God is not in might but in Truth”.*

Try to remember that ^, dear Ukrainian troll.





St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stratford57 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DONE LOSER , DO WHAT you want , but Ukrainian church will be independent from your mongols juchi . and they take EVERYTHING FROM YOU IN UKRAINE AND IN BELARUS )) loL
> 
> Preparations for independent Ukrainian Orthodox Church cause tensions
> 
> 
> 
> *St Alexander Nevsky: “God is not in might but in Truth”.*
> 
> Try to remember that ^, dear Ukrainian troll.
> 
> View attachment 219182
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
Click to expand...


I'm sure Litwin will appreciate my newest thread on "Russia winning"

Russia's winning, not Trump, the U.S.A, or Republicans.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DONE LOSER , DO WHAT you want , but Ukrainian church will be independent from your mongols juchi . and they take EVERYTHING FROM YOU IN UKRAINE AND IN BELARUS )) loL
> 
> Preparations for independent Ukrainian Orthodox Church cause tensions
> 
> 
> 
> *St Alexander Nevsky: “God is not in might but in Truth”.*
> 
> Try to remember that ^, dear Ukrainian troll.
> 
> View attachment 219182
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Litwin will appreciate my newest thread on "Russia winning"
> 
> Russia's winning, not Trump, the U.S.A, or Republicans.
Click to expand...

sure

*"Why are "Russians" drinking bath oil? *Desperate alcoholics risk agonising death downing poisonous substitutes"

Dec 21, 2016 - Poverty and rising alcohol prices have led many Russians to risk ... 58 people have died consuming Boyaryshnik bath lotion as a cheap alcohol ..."

https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/why-are-ru...sonous-1597635

and
" *Putlerstan (Muscovy , " Russia") in Numbers* :


The territory of Russia is 17.075.260 square meters. km and mainly lies north of 55 ° N.
Approximately 85% of the territory is not suitable for permanent comfortable living of the population. permafrost (areas of Siberia and the Far East) occupies 60% of the territory of Russia, swamps and wetlands almost 22%, rivers and lakes about 4%. Another part of the land is periodically flooded, part is occupied by mountains and forests, a little under ravines, part under deserts and solonchaks.

According to the State Statistics Committee's report for 2005, in Russia 2.2 million square meters of agricultural land are cultivated or used in agriculture. km, of which only 1.2 million for arable land, 0.2 million square kilometers are occupied by settlements of all types in the country. km, for industrial facilities and for military purposes 0.2 million, for other 0.1 million.
For a happy life, the Russians still have 2.561.289 square meters. km.
This is *15% of the territory ie. real Russia is slightly larger than Sudan, but less than Kazakhstan.*
Average temperatures in January, in different regions, from 0 to -50 ° C, in July from 1 to 25 ° C, precipitation falls from 150 to 2000 mm per year.
At temperatures below -5 ° C, the maintenance costs of the infrastructure with each degree below zero increase exponentially.
Snow removal in the thickness of 40 cm in St. Petersburg takes more than 30 days.


Russia accounts for less than 2% of global GDP. The main export items (according to the Federal Customs Service) are gas and oil (70%), primary metals (15%), roundwood (10%), everything else, including equipment, weapons and technology - less than 5%.

According to soil scientists, 17.8% of agricultural land is subject to water erosion, 8.4% of wind erosion, 12.3% of wetlands and wetlands occupy wetlands and wetlands, and saline soils - 20.1%.
The land, not subject to all these misfortunes, in Russia is only 0.91 million square meters. km.
The agricultural season in most of Russia is 2-3 months (in Europe or the US 8-9 months). The average annual yield of cereals in Russia (on non-chernozems) is about 17 centners, in Germany, France and Great Britain (on nonchernozem) - 70 quintals per hectare, in Sweden - 60, in Ireland - 85, in Ukraine (on chernozems) - 24 in all.

The Russian state border stretches for 58,322 km and has 424 border crossings.
The total number of settlements is 157.895, of which more than 30.000 are still without telephone communication.
Most of the 39,000 abandoned villages and settlements are in the Central Federal District, the Northwest, the Far North, Siberia and the Far East.
In Russia only 65% of housing has been gasified.
Up to 75% of Russia's food needs are covered by imports.
78.7% of Russians consider cooperation with law enforcement bodies as unacceptable.
*Russia consumes more than 20% of all heroin produced in the world.*
The volume of the Russian market of heroin alone is estimated at $ 13 billion annually.
Every day in Russia, 100 people die because of a drug overdose.

In 2009, 786 terrorist acts were committed in Russia. Since the beginning of 2010, already 427.
The flying time of NATO strike aviation from the borders of Estonia and Latvia to St. Petersburg does not exceed 4 minutes, to Moscow - no more than 18.

Life in Russia is satisfied with two categories of people: those who are not in the know and those who are in the share.

63% of Russians with incomes above the national average would like their children to study and work abroad.
35% want their children to live abroad permanently.
At 2.000 vacancies for janitors opened in St. Petersburg in early 2010, there were fewer than 10 applicants.
The proposed salary is 12.000 rub / month.
The increase in the cost of travel in the St. Petersburg metro since 2003 is 35% per year.
Last year, more than 50 tons of explosives were seized at Russian airports.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
> In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
> Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
> in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.
> 
> The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
> Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
> 26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
> 143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.
> 
> According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 families"



Any Slavs who can't get along with any other Slavs like Litwin, or Olsternmar serve no purpose.

Although I'm anti-Putin, he's winning, if you can't  beat them join them.

Besides, Putin's prob still better than the U.S.A, and EU, not by a lot, but still by a little.


----------



## Litwin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
> In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
> Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
> in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.
> 
> The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
> Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
> 26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
> 143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.
> 
> According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 families"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Slavs who can't get along with any other Slavs like Litwin, or Olsternmar serve no purpose.
> 
> Although I'm anti-Putin,_* he's winning*_, if you can't join beat them join them.
> 
> Besides, Putin's prob still better than the U.S.A, and EU, not by a lot, but still by a little.
Click to expand...

LOL, really? 

*Sex, Drugs & Novichok: British Media Claims 'GRU Agents' Had Nigh ...*

https://southfront.org/sex-drugs-novichok-british-media-claims-gru-agents-had-nigh-...

Sep 16, 2018 - Now, the _British_ media claims that the alleged “_GRU_ agents” spent a ... of one of the biggest intelligence agencies around the world are _idiots_.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
> In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
> Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
> in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.
> 
> The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
> Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
> 26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
> 143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.
> 
> According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 families"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Slavs who can't get along with any other Slavs like Litwin, or Olsternmar serve no purpose.
> 
> Although I'm anti-Putin,_* he's winning*_, if you can't join beat them join them.
> 
> Besides, Putin's prob still better than the U.S.A, and EU, not by a lot, but still by a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, really?
> 
> *Sex, Drugs & Novichok: British Media Claims 'GRU Agents' Had Nigh ...*
> 
> https://southfront.org/sex-drugs-novichok-british-media-claims-gru-agents-had-nigh-...
> 
> Sep 16, 2018 - Now, the _British_ media claims that the alleged “_GRU_ agents” spent a ... of one of the biggest intelligence agencies around the world are _idiots_.
Click to expand...


A lot of Poles living in the West I've met are actually often more against Western Europe, than Russia. (Although not all)

We in the West tend to see that Western Europeans are lousy savages, they tend to go nuts supporting Muslims, and Jews, but will go nuts against Polish Slavs.

Look at the UK which had more anti-Polish hate crimes a few years back, than anti-Muslim hate crimes, on a per capita basis.

F*ck these lousy savages, they're even worse than Russians, even if Russians aren't so great, either.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Litwin said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DONE LOSER , DO WHAT you want , but Ukrainian church will be independent from your mongols juchi . and they take EVERYTHING FROM YOU IN UKRAINE AND IN BELARUS )) loL
> 
> Preparations for independent Ukrainian Orthodox Church cause tensions
> 
> 
> 
> *St Alexander Nevsky: “God is not in might but in Truth”.*
> 
> Try to remember that ^, dear Ukrainian troll.
> 
> View attachment 219182
> 
> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know , this was a famous MONGOL and muslim  ) you are an incognito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219296
Click to expand...


Oh please, typical Russians look more like Ukrainians, Belarussians, and Poles than like Mongols.

You're always so desperate, and one track minded, you're so eager to attack Russians, you forget that we look like them too often times.

Therefor most of the time you're just trashing ALL SLAVS.

Quit your stupid NATO garbage, you wonder why I called you a Jew before?

Especially when you sound like a greedy servant of Western Europe wealth.


----------



## Balancer

I have not written anything on the military subject for a long time. So I'll start right away with the new info. In the Zhukovsky (Moscow suburb), the MiG-31 was seen with, presumably, an anti-satellite missile or its mock-up. Although this is only a plausible version. There are also assumptions that this is a modification of the "Kinzhal" ("Dagger") missile with a radar homing. Also there is an assumption that this is a deliberate leaks of information.


----------



## Litwin

ulus gave to us more BS TV.ru propaganda  

here is reality ULUS vs NATO


----------



## DrLove

Balancer said:


> I have not written anything on the military subject for a long time. So I'll start right away with the new info. In the Zhukovsky (Moscow suburb), the MiG-31 was seen with, presumably, an anti-satellite missile or its mock-up. Although this is only a plausible version. There are also assumptions that this is a modification of the "Kinzhal" ("Dagger") missile with a radar homing. Also there is an assumption that this is a deliberate leaks of information.
> 
> View attachment 219399
> View attachment 219400



Dude, your posts and photos are much appreciated. Balancer: Our official correspondent in Moscow. 
See however that you've attracted our resident Russian trolls. Ignore them.


----------



## Balancer

*U.S. would destroy banned Russian warheads if necessary: NATO envoy*

Let someone tell her that, unlike the defenseless Yugoslavia, Libya or Iraq, Russia, in response to the destruction of objects on its territory, can destroy the United States. I don’t know how it looks from America, but from Russia more and more often it seems that only crazy people remained in the US government. And it undermines the last remnants of confidence in America from ordinary Russians. America no longer looks like a country of reason, justice and freedom, which we wanted to be like in the 1980s and 1990s.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> *U.S. would destroy banned Russian warheads if necessary: NATO envoy*
> 
> Let someone tell her that, unlike the defenseless Yugoslavia, Libya or Iraq, Russia, in response to the destruction of objects on its territory, can destroy the United States. I don’t know how it looks from America, but from Russia more and more often it seems that only crazy people remained in the US government. And it undermines the last remnants of confidence in America from ordinary Russians. America no longer looks like a country of reason, justice and freedom, which we wanted to be like in the 1980s and 1990s.


Those who really rule USA  (and cause troubles for their own president) are the main terrorist organization in the world. No wonder that more and more countries refuse to do what they've been told to by US and try to step away from dollar.


----------



## Balancer

I did not know where to put this photo. Whether in your topic with photos, such as photoblog, or in politics, because to some extent shows the Russian reality  I decided, nevertheless, in politics. Recently in the store in front of me on the counter I saw such a still life. Just a classic  Once I photographed the same way as a bottle of vodka and a pack of gum, which looked even steeper. But this option, with processed cheese, more classic 

In fact, in the last 10–15 years, Russia began to drink alcohol several times less than before, Russia even dropped out of the top of countries-consumers of alcohol per capita, but still, this happens. With that, in my opinion, the maximum sobriety was somewhere in 2015-2016. Now again began to meet more drunk on the streets.


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know where to put this photo. Whether in your topic with photos, such as photoblog, or in politics, because to some extent shows the Russian reality  I decided, nevertheless, in politics. Recently in the store in front of me on the counter I saw such a still life. Just a classic  Once I photographed the same way as a bottle of vodka and a pack of gum, which looked even steeper. But this option, with processed cheese, more classic
> 
> In fact, in the last 10–15 years, Russia began to drink alcohol several times less than before, Russia even dropped out of the top of countries-consumers of alcohol per capita, but still, this happens. With that, in my opinion, the maximum sobriety was somewhere in 2015-2016. Now again began to meet more drunk on the streets.
> 
> View attachment 219860
> 
> 
> 
> a wrong picture PR of your ulus , thies pictures  shows the Russian reality
Click to expand...

More the reality of  post-coup uk-Ruin than Russia. *And you know it pretty darn well*, Ukrainian troll.

People, am I the only one here tired of him spamming the forum with the same dumb pictures?


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> People, am I the only one here tired of him spamming the forum with the same dumb pictures?



Since the leadership of the forum doesn’t care for a permanent offtopic, I simply ignored this freak in order not to waste my time on it


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread is temporarily closed for Moderation. Will re-open shortly.. 
*


----------



## flacaltenn

Balancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:
> 
> - In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
> - I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
> - Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
> - The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.
> 
> So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums
Click to expand...


No worries here Matey.  As long as you can get onto USMB, you're welcome here. It's a real privilege to have that kind of insight into Real Life in Russia.  It tends to diminish the political poison of national relations by partisan idiots trying to hide their crimes. 

I don't like "scapegoats". Never have. And I'll never buy into the current Russia hysteria here in the USA. EVEN IF, I happened to be working on "the other side" at the end of the Cold War... LOL....


----------



## flacaltenn

*USMB prefers English as the discussion language. There is no problem with video material in Russian as long as you provide some explanation of what's going on. In general, if moderation understands the pics and vids, they are fine. But don't go dropping random pics and vids into this thread just to be combative. *


----------



## DrLove

Balancer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, am I the only one here tired of him spamming the forum with the same dumb pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the leadership of the forum doesn’t care for a permanent offtopic, I simply ignored this freak in order not to waste my time on it
Click to expand...


Professional gaslighting troll that one. If you see him on the street - tell him to get his sorry ass back to work at the Internet Research Agency in St Petersburg.


----------



## DrLove

flacaltenn said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you died there? Why did you stop? Are you all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm doing great. To write on this topic, I stopped for several reasons:
> 
> - In July and August there were a lot of worries, preparing the finish in my new apartment in Kaliningrad  and in September my wife at work a large series of scientific experiments, so now the children in the family are my concern and there is little free time.
> - I lost some enthusiasm about communicating with Western users. I wrote about it in the topic earlier.
> - Freedom of speech in public networks is now sharply reduced, both in Russia and in the West. In Russia for silly memes it is possible to get to court, in the Western social networks often delete the Pro-Russian accounts entirely. Therefore, I activate my political activities in distributed social networks, primarily in ZeroNet. There you can talk freely about anything without fear of any consequences for the possible insult of any religion or minority.
> - The quality of the work of the electronic translator from Google has fallen terribly (apparently, his AI has retrained), very often phrases change the meaning completely to the opposite or to some garbage. And the translator from Yandex (I write this text through it now) has a very low quality.
> 
> So from the American forums I do not disappear, but will continue to write just all sorts of harmless things, photos, life stories, etc. And it would be a pity, if there will begin to remove the unwanted accounts. I've seen this before on other forums
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries here Matey.  As long as you can get onto USMB, you're welcome here. It's a real privilege to have that kind of insight into Real Life in Russia.  It tends to diminish the political poison of national relations by partisan idiots trying to hide their crimes.
> 
> I don't like "scapegoats". Never have. And I'll never buy into the current Russia hysteria here in the USA. EVEN IF, I happened to be working on "the other side" at the end of the Cold War... LOL....
Click to expand...


Balancer provides INCREDIBLE insight. He's one of the good guys. But is it "hysteria" to be concerned with Russian bots and trolls that may not have "changed" a vote - but definitely influenced the election? That's a NO for me.


----------



## flacaltenn

DrLove said:


> But is it "hysteria" to be concerned with Russian bots and trolls that may not have "changed" a vote - but definitely influenced the election?



Given the comparative effects of some cheap ass ads of Hillary dressed as witch by some Russian trolls, against the ROAR of the noise about Trump with hookers peeing on bed in Moscow ---  Yeah --- the "indicted" (snicker) Russian trolls are a minor sideshow at an elementary school fundraiser..


----------



## Balancer

Well, since the branch got a bit livelier, I’ll give you some interesting statistics


----------



## Balancer

And here is an example of statistics where Russia does not look the worst in the world  Although the source of the data is not indicated here, so I don’t know what their authenticity is in other countries.

By the way, women in Russia after the birth of a child may not work, but receive their salary up to three years. Too few in which countries there is a similar. This is another factor that complicates a direct comparison of the standard of living of Russia and other countries.


----------



## Balancer

We have an emergency. In the Far East (the city of Svobodny) the bridge collapsed. No harm done. Although the driver of this truck was born with a caul


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> And here is an example of statistics where Russia does not look the worst in the world  Although the source of the data is not indicated here, so I don’t know what their authenticity is in other countries.
> 
> By the way, women in Russia after the birth of a child may not work, but receive their salary up to three years. Too few in which countries there is a similar. This is another factor that complicates a direct comparison of the standard of living of Russia and other countries.
> 
> View attachment 221441


Curious about your thoughts on this and opposition being jailed
Trust in Putin Drops to 39% as Russians Face Later Retirement, Poll Says


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> St Alexander Nevsky, “God is not in might but in Truth”.


“Truth” is in the brain of the beholder.
“God” is an example of a human brain’s fantasy.
.


----------



## Balancer

WheelieAddict said:


> Curious about your thoughts on this and opposition being jailed
> Trust in Putin Drops to 39% as Russians Face Later Retirement, Poll Says



There is practically no opposition in Russia today. Interestingly, in this there is practically no malicious intent of the authorities. Somehow, no luck in Russia with the opposition  In my opinion, a normal opposition is one that wishes well for its country, but by other methods than the ruling party. In Russia, the opposition is almost always a weather vane, which is directed in the opposite direction from the Kremlin. And when the Kremlin does something really useful for the country, the opposition automatically begins to wish for the country something bad. The population sees this, as a result of which the support of the opposition is constantly falling. The jesters, like Navalny, have to attract schoolchildren for their support, the adults almost do not follow him. Opposition media such as Ekho Moskvy are directly supported by the government so that at least some alternative would be 

As for Putin’s rating, he has really fallen lately. People don't like much:
 - Pension reform (the retirement age is raised from 60 to 65 years for men and from 55 to 60 years for women).
 - Russia's weak response to the aggressive actions of the United States and Israel in Syria.
 - Russia's inaction in the Donbass.

It is from the West that it seems that Russia is behaving cruelly and aggressively in Syria or in Ukraine. Inside the country, for most people, it seems the opposite, that Russia is too cautious and indecisive there.

But all this popular noise in the West about Skripale poisoning in England, about doping violations, about interference in elections, has little effect on the mood inside Russia. Rather, on the contrary, it raises the rating of the government.


----------



## PK1

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about your thoughts on this and opposition being jailed
> Trust in Putin Drops to 39% as Russians Face Later Retirement, Poll Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is practically no opposition in Russia today. Interestingly, in this there is practically no malicious intent of the authorities. Somehow, no luck in Russia with the opposition  In my opinion, a normal opposition is one that wishes well for its country, but by other methods than the ruling party. In Russia, the opposition is almost always a weather vane, which is directed in the opposite direction from the Kremlin. And when the Kremlin does something really useful for the country, the opposition automatically begins to wish for the country something bad. The population sees this, as a result of which the support of the opposition is constantly falling. The jesters, like Navalny, have to attract schoolchildren for their support, the adults almost do not follow him. Opposition media such as Ekho Moskvy are directly supported by the government so that at least some alternative would be
> 
> As for Putin’s rating, he has really fallen lately. People don't like much:
> - Pension reform (the retirement age is raised from 60 to 65 years for men and from 55 to 60 years for women).
> - Russia's weak response to the aggressive actions of the United States and Israel in Syria.
> - Russia's inaction in the Donbass.
> 
> It is from the West that it seems that Russia is behaving cruelly and aggressively in Syria or in Ukraine. Inside the country, for most people, it seems the opposite, that Russia is too cautious and indecisive there.
> 
> But all this popular noise in the West about Skripale poisoning in England, about doping violations, about interference in elections, has little effect on the mood inside Russia. Rather, on the contrary, it raises the rating of the government.
Click to expand...

Is the Russian press truly free? NO!
Do common Russians not realize how corrupt Putin & his Oligarch friends are, as Navalny pointed out? Or, do they not care?
Do most Russians believe the official crap story about who was responsible for Nemtsov’s assasination?
.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Balancer said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about your thoughts on this and opposition being jailed
> Trust in Putin Drops to 39% as Russians Face Later Retirement, Poll Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is practically no opposition in Russia today. Interestingly, in this there is practically no malicious intent of the authorities. Somehow, no luck in Russia with the opposition  In my opinion, a normal opposition is one that wishes well for its country, but by other methods than the ruling party. In Russia, the opposition is almost always a weather vane, which is directed in the opposite direction from the Kremlin. And when the Kremlin does something really useful for the country, the opposition automatically begins to wish for the country something bad. The population sees this, as a result of which the support of the opposition is constantly falling. The jesters, like Navalny, have to attract schoolchildren for their support, the adults almost do not follow him. Opposition media such as Ekho Moskvy are directly supported by the government so that at least some alternative would be
> 
> As for Putin’s rating, he has really fallen lately. People don't like much:
> - Pension reform (the retirement age is raised from 60 to 65 years for men and from 55 to 60 years for women).
> - Russia's weak response to the aggressive actions of the United States and Israel in Syria.
> - Russia's inaction in the Donbass.
> 
> It is from the West that it seems that Russia is behaving cruelly and aggressively in Syria or in Ukraine. Inside the country, for most people, it seems the opposite, that Russia is too cautious and indecisive there.
> 
> But all this popular noise in the West about Skripale poisoning in England, about doping violations, about interference in elections, has little effect on the mood inside Russia. Rather, on the contrary, it raises the rating of the government.
Click to expand...

The answer I figured I would get. Thanks.


----------



## Balancer

To make it clearer what the opposition in Russia is. When Navalny was still trying on the president's chair, an increase in the retirement age sounded in his election program. Because the remnants of the socialist past are pulling the Russian economy into the abyss and it is necessary to move to the Western standards of social security.

Years passed, the government forced to increase the retirement age. In our country now there are only 72 million workers for 43 million pensioners - and this ratio is getting worse all the time. With the increase in life expectancy of pensioners is becoming more and more. And because of the reduction in the birth rate of working people becomes less. And what is Navalny doing now? Organizes country rallies against increasing the retirement age. Although a few years ago he himself called for the same.

And finally, the funny thing is that the most active protesters against pension reform are not adults who are approaching retirement age. But young people and children who follow the opposition 

Here, the main protesters in Russia today  (although, of course, there are older people - but noticeably less).


----------



## Balancer

PK1 said:


> Is the Russian press truly free? NO!



I am afraid that there is no free press anywhere in the world  Simply, the methods of influence are different. Political, economic, power, corruption…



PK1 said:


> Do common Russians not realize how corrupt Putin & his Oligarch friends are, as Navalny pointed out? Or, do they not care?



Oligarchs rule everywhere. Including in the USA  Yes, in Russia, people are well aware that the power in the country is in the hands of oligarchs. But the country made the choice of the capitalist system back in 1991. And, it should be noted, after overcoming the abyss of the 1990s, the standard of living in the country began to grow steadily. While life is getting better and while the memory of the horror of the 1990s is fresh, the people of Russia do not care how the top of the country is enriched. The main thing is that ordinary people also get a normal and improved life 

And Navalny is no different from the oligarchs, except that he was a loser in the business. Therefore, he became in opposition. Successful business in Russia is interested in the development of the country and therefore is not in opposition, but supports the government.



PK1 said:


> Do most Russians believe the official crap story about who was responsible for Nemtsov’s assasination?



Nemtsov long ago didn’t weigh anything in Russia as a political figure, and his fate is not interesting to anyone from the Russians, except the opposition. This, by the way, is one of the main real arguments against the fact that the Kremlin is guilty of the death of Nemtsov. The name of Nemtsov was almost forgotten and they started talking about him a lot only after the murder. So his murder was only beneficial for the Russian opposition  But, most likely, there really were simple criminal fights.


----------



## Balancer

To avoid the impression that everything is fine in Russia  On the issue of freedom of speech on the Internet. This is really crap that scares me and angry. This summer, for the first time, I was engaged in cleaning my blog, deleting pictures for which I could be convicted of extremism and incitement to hatred. The problem, in fact, is to some degree universal too. In the US, this is even easier if you write something bad and unformatted about gender inequality or attitudes towards migrants, then you can get a public obstruction or problems at work, but not a trial. In Europe, a little worse, there may be condemned (here is a recent example). But in Russia, this was not practiced until this year. And this year, as if become furious. Began to punish political memes inciting hostility against social groups. Maybe it sounds not so bad, but in practice it resulted in a series of accusations for completely harmless, in my opinion, memes. The concept of "insults" is very subjective. And some kind of odious believer can be offended by a completely innocent joke (for example, about the resurrected John Snow from Game of Thrones). But only joy is for law enforcement officers - a lot of easily disclosed cases, you can show how active and useful they are. So I had to review my entries in Russian social networks over the past few years and remove everything that could offend someone’s feelings. And then I wrote directly in the blogs that from that moment on for me personally, freedom of speech in Russia was over. Someone could have had it before, someone writes freely now, but for me it is.

And I transferred all non-tolerant policies to anonymous distributed social networks (first of all - to ZeroNet).

On Facebook, I’ll probably just delete all my blogs. I do not like his trends, I do not know what to expect tomorrow from him with the same intolerant materials


----------



## Balancer

Here is an example of one of the memes that figured in one of the charges. In Russia there is an old saying: "Russia has two misfortunes - fools and roads." Here someone posted this picture with the same signature. And ready - the accusation of inciting hatred against the Orthodox.


----------



## Balancer

Musical pause 

An example of modern Russian popular musical culture. The song of the group "Leningrad": "ЗОЖ" ("ZOZh" = HLS = healthy lifestyle). The band plays household alcoholic punk rock, but it has very interesting clips  In this song, it’s said that if you don’t have brains in your head, but shit, then no healthy lifestyle will save you. "Neither dumbbells, nor alcohol, Will not add your mind."


----------



## Tehon

Balancer said:


> Musical pause
> 
> An example of modern Russian popular musical culture. The song of the group "Leningrad": "ЗОЖ" ("ZOZh" = HLS = healthy lifestyle). The band plays household alcoholic punk rock, but it has very interesting clips  In this song, it’s said that if you don’t have brains in your head, but shit, then no healthy lifestyle will save you. "Neither dumbbells, nor alcohol, Will not add your mind."


I was introduced to this Russian band here on this message board. Admittedly it is not "popular" music, but I like it.


----------



## DrLove

flacaltenn said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> But is it "hysteria" to be concerned with Russian bots and trolls that may not have "changed" a vote - but definitely influenced the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the comparative effects of some cheap ass ads of Hillary dressed as witch by some Russian trolls, against the ROAR of the noise about Trump with hookers peeing on bed in Moscow ---  Yeah --- the "indicted" (snicker) Russian trolls are a minor sideshow at an elementary school fundraiser..
Click to expand...


LoL - I do enjoy your madness flac. There were around a quarter million views of the fake news like Pizzagate on Twit and Facebook alone. They were strategically directed in particular at the 3 states Donald won by 77k votes to take the EC (gee, wonder how the Russians got so politically savvy? ;-)

THEN, there was the drippage of hacked emails dripped (also strategically) through the Swedish Rapist Dude holed up like a rat in Ecuador. Heck, the very night Trump cut loose with his _"Russia if you can hear me"_ request, Hillary's server was hit albeit unsuccessfully.  

And yet you can't admit that there was an influence - (Comey announcements aside) ???

I'll bet like me, you can't hardly wait to see the Mueller findings and what the hell it is that Putin has on Trump -- Amiright?


----------



## DrLove

WheelieAddict said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an example of statistics where Russia does not look the worst in the world  Although the source of the data is not indicated here, so I don’t know what their authenticity is in other countries.
> 
> By the way, women in Russia after the birth of a child may not work, but receive their salary up to three years. Too few in which countries there is a similar. This is another factor that complicates a direct comparison of the standard of living of Russia and other countries.
> 
> View attachment 221441
> 
> 
> 
> Curious about your thoughts on this and opposition being jailed
> Trust in Putin Drops to 39% as Russians Face Later Retirement, Poll Says
Click to expand...


This blows me away


----------



## Balancer

DrLove said:


> LoL - I do enjoy your madness flac. There were around a quarter million views of the fake news like Pizzagate on Twit and Facebook alone.



We in Russia are simply amazed how weak and weak-willed the US is. America can shake just a quarter of a million views on social networks. Yes, you need to build an iron information curtain to escape! 

In Russia, tens of millions of people are daily exposed to Western propaganda. And nothing, somehow we are not in a hurry to collapse 



DrLove said:


> Donald won by 77k votes to take the EC (gee, wonder how the Russians got so politically savvy? ;-)



It's good. But if the Kremlin helped elect such a new enemy of Russia, then we have a very stupid government. But, if the Russian government is so stupid, how can it greatly influence the US? Are the Americans even more stupid?


----------



## DrLove

Balancer said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> LoL - I do enjoy your madness flac. There were around a quarter million views of the fake news like Pizzagate on Twit and Facebook alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We in Russia are simply amazed how weak and weak-willed the US is. America can shake just a quarter of a million views on social networks. Yes, you need to build an iron information curtain to escape!
> 
> In Russia, tens of millions of people are daily exposed to Western propaganda. And nothing, somehow we are not in a hurry to collapse
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald won by 77k votes to take the EC (gee, wonder how the Russians got so politically savvy? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good. But if the Kremlin helped elect such a new enemy of Russia, then we have a very stupid government. But, if the Russian government is so stupid, how can it greatly influence the US? Are the Americans even more stupid?
Click to expand...


My error there Balancer - My brain stopped working momentarily. It was around a quarter BILLION views- not million. 150 million that Facebook identified alone.

Your government stupid? Nope, anything but. Putin hated Hillary. I think he has dirt on Trump. He also knew that Donald was susceptible to flattery, had a penchant for strong-arm leaders, would be softer on Russia and could in the end -- be manipulated. Putin is playing three dimensional chess whilst Donald tries his hand at Hungry Hippo.

I somehow doubt that information flows quite so freely in and out of your country. Journalists and political opponents are jailed and killed - Curious .. would you dispute that? RT is, per the understanding of experts, a direct propaganda arm for Putin. Here in the US, they were recently forced to register as a foreign agent.

Russia's RT America registers as 'foreign agent' in U.S. | Reuters

Keep going with the informative posts and photos please. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Balancer

DrLove said:


> I somehow doubt that information flows quite so freely in and out of your country.



I have already written more than once why this is not so. In Russia, the penetration of the Internet is not inferior to the American. And we have the Internet with respect to information is still free.



 

Here, the top chart is Internet penetration, the bottom one is smartphone penetration.

The overwhelming majority of Russians can read foreign sources, including the American media in Russian (if someone cannot or does not want to read in English). We also have a very high penetration of the Western media. Above in the topic I listed which channels are available in my home. Although the share of such coverage, of course, is much lower than through the Internet. The average Russian knows about the West 10 times more than the average West resident about Russia 



DrLove said:


> Journalists and political opponents are jailed and killed



Yes, that is what the Western media are constantly trying to propagandize. But it is not. I have already repeatedly described these questions in detail, to be honest, I simply do not see the point of doing it again. There are topics in Russia that are forbidden to discuss the media, but this concerns their form, not their content. And these are quite narrow topics - for slander, for inciting hatred towards social groups, for propaganda of fascism, extremism, homosexuality among young people, suicide, etc. Even with a very broad interpretation of these concepts, the bulk of questions can be raised and discussed freely. Including issues of corruption, lack of turnover of power, etc.


----------



## Balancer

In Crimea today was a terrorist attack a la Columbine. A student brought a hunting rifle and an improvised explosive device to the Polytechnic College. 18 students were killed, several dozens injured. Motives are not yet known.

...

And to the question of the Russian opposition. Again. According to the first information, while the culprit was not known, Russian social networks and oppositional resources were flooded with a wave of Putin’s accusations that he had staged a terrorist attack in order to dump everything on Ukraine and have casus belli to war.

Photo of the killer:


----------



## Balancer

Photos of the Crimean shooter with surveillance cameras. Yes, I forgot to mention that he shot himself. His page on the social network Vkontakte is filled with very extremist content, but was abandoned in 2014. And here it is impossible not to criticize the Russian law enforcement officers, who, in search of extremists, are not investigating such figures, but figures of innocent pranksters with memes.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Photos of the Crimean shooter with surveillance cameras. Yes, I forgot to mention that he shot himself. His page on the social network Vkontakte is filled with very extremist content, but was abandoned in 2014. And here it is impossible not to criticize the Russian law enforcement officers, who, in search of extremists, are not investigating such figures, but figures of innocent pranksters with memes.
> 
> View attachment 223111


*Putler´s and project "NewruSSia" hardcore fan killed 17 children in Ukraine (Crimea) . look like Putler´s TV.ru has totally destroyed guy´s brain




*















from his VK page, hardcore  putlerist of coz much like you


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> In Crimea today was a terrorist attack a la Columbine. A student brought a hunting rifle and an improvised explosive device to the Polytechnic College. 18 students were killed, several dozens injured. Motives are not yet known.
> 
> ...
> 
> And to the question of the Russian opposition. Again. According to the first information, while the culprit was not known, Russian social networks and oppositional resources were flooded with a wave of Putin’s accusations that he had staged a terrorist attack in order to dump everything on Ukraine and have casus belli to war.
> 
> Photo of the killer:
> 
> View attachment 223110


My condolences to the victims' family, to all Russian world for such a tragedy.
#CrimeaWeAreWithYOU


----------



## Balancer

A little bit about how the opposition is being suppressed in Russia. For example, a certain Arkady Babchenko. The oppositionist, who allegedly fled to Ukraine from persecution. And who not so long ago faked his death, ostensibly to catch the Russian killer. After the tragedy in the Crimea, this creature gloats and says that things will only get worse. And then everything will be worse in the Crimea:

*It had to happen.*

And you know where he writes all this? In the Russian opposition media Ekho Moskvy. Do you think the Kremlin is imposing any sanctions against this media? Not. Its headquarters is located 5 kilometers from the Kremlin, it broadcasts on the radio in the usual FM-band and has a daily audience of 1 million people in Moscow and about 3 million more in the rest of Russia.


----------



## Stratford57

Official Kiev  not only  reported about assassination of an anti-Russian journalist but accused Russian intelligence services of masterminding the assassination..

*'Assassinated' journalist Babchenko alive, Kiev accuses Russian intelligence of murder plot*

*Death and Resurrection in Kiev: You couldn’t make this sh*t up, but Ukraine did*

Reporters Without Borders condemned the staging of a Babchenko’s murder as a “pathetic stunt.”

Christophe Deloire, the head of the Paris-based media watchdog, told AFP that while he was relieved that Babchenko was still alive, “it is pathetic and regrettable that the Ukrainian police have played with the truth, whatever their motive… for the stunt.”
*Anti-Putin journalist alive; Ukraine faked his death to catch would-be assassin*

*Independent: *

First, journalists will no longer accept Ukrainian official statements on face value. This is good practice anyway, given the increasingly creative endeavours emerging from the government in Kiev.

Second, news of threats to journalists will now be doubted at every turn. 

Third, *nothing that comes out of Ukraine is really how it seems; everything Ukraine says is to show Russia in a bad light. *
Why Arkady Babchenko's strange resurrection is a PR gift for the Kremlin

*WaPo:*

But the means — the fictitious death, the staged public reports — *will reduce even further the already microscopically low levels of trust that Ukrainians have in their government and their media.*

*In a country where journalists really do get murdered, it’s not clear whether anybody will believe journalists either*. It’s not clear whether the foreign diplomats who rushed to sympathize, and who made public statements, are going to forgive the Ukrainian government anytime soon either.
Opinion | Ukraine’s government just faked a journalist’s death. Will it be worth the cost?

*Independent*:

What is more, Ukraine’s many friends and supporters abroad could be forgiven for revisiting many Ukrainian claims in its quarrels with Russia, or at very least applying more scepticism in future. Kiev may not be guaranteed such a sympathetic international hearing as it has hitherto generally received.
'Russia can claim the moral high ground after Babchenko's resurrection'

BABCHENKO MONETIZES HIS FAKE DEATH, ASKS 50,000 USD FOR EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW
Babchenko Monetizes His Fake Death, Asks 50,000 USD For Exclusive Interview

The chief of NATO criticized Ukraine for its intelligence stunt involving the staged murder of Russian journalist Arkady Babchenko, saying the incident has the power to “undermine” the free press and “fuel propaganda.”
Kiev’s hoax murder of Russian journalist Babchenko may undermine trust in free press – NATO chief


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> Why Arkady Babchenko's strange resurrection is a PR gift for the Kremlin



Many in the West do not want to understand that now any murder of a journalist or a politician in Russia is a powerful blow to the Kremlin. Therefore, the Kremlin is clearly not interested in such actions. Even assuming the Kremlin’s interest in the assassination, this assassination should be of immense benefit in order to compensate for the obvious PR damage. And what do we see in the end? It’s not some real opponents who die, but people who have completely left the arena. About which, and remember something start only after the murder. But such people, having lost other connections, are often associated with crime.


----------



## Stratford57

Balancer said:


> . And what do we see in the end? It’s not some real opponents who die, but people who have completely left the arena.



Exactly. Those who keep ordering political assassinations  to harm Kremlin, always prefer to sacrifice pawns to get the king. Their loyal Media always helps to make those [dead] pawns look important and very dangerous for Kremlin.

Basically, Russia haters learned how to use Russian traitors twice: first they squeeze all the info from them (which potentially may harm Russia) when they are alive. Then when the traitors become useless they make them useful again by killing them. Pretty primitive but it has been working with Western world so far, obviously, Western world has been brainwashed enough to buy those Hollywood stories.


----------



## Litwin

*"Russian" spy poisoning: Why was Sergei Skripal attacked?*
*"
Almost eight months after the poisoning in Salisbury of the former "Russian"  spy Sergei Skripal, the BBC has pieced together the extent to which he had been briefing foreign intelligence agencies before the attempt on his life.

Far from living quietly in retirement, Skripal had been travelling extensively across Europe and to the United States providing information to Western security services about "Russian" intelligence, including its alleged links with the mafia. 

Richard Galpin has been investigating.
"
*
*Why was Sergei Skripal attacked?*


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Photos of the Crimean shooter with surveillance cameras. Yes, I forgot to mention that he shot himself. His page on the social network Vkontakte is filled with very extremist content, but was abandoned in 2014. And here it is impossible not to criticize the Russian law enforcement officers, who, in search of extremists, are not investigating such figures, but figures of innocent pranksters with memes.
> 
> View attachment 223111




























"Hellish mixture

It is curious that the "student" - he studied in the middle, but was an ardent admirer of Putin's policies, annexation of the Crimea, a *supporter *of the *project New Russia. *By itself, the guy is sociable but turned on* the "greatness" of "Russia"*. In his spare time he practiced shooting, creating explosives and bombs at home, ..." Putler´s and project "NewruSSia" hardcore fan killed 19 children in Ukraine (Crimea)


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> *"Russian" spy poisoning: Why was Sergei Skripal attacked?*
> *"*
> *Almost eight months after the poisoning in Salisbury of the former "Russian"  spy Sergei Skripal, the BBC has pieced together the extent to which he had been briefing foreign intelligence agencies before the attempt on his life.*
> 
> *Far from living quietly in retirement, Skripal had been travelling extensively across Europe and to the United States providing information to Western security services about "Russian" intelligence, including its alleged links with the mafia. *
> 
> *Richard Galpin has been investigating.*
> *"*
> 
> *Why was Sergei Skripal attacked?*


The upcoming book _The Skripal Files_ by BBC editor Mark Urban says Skripal "was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him," the Guardian reports. It claims this led to some "difficult psychological adjustments" for the former double agent, secreted away in the UK as a blame game tore through Moscow-London relations. It is, however, not clear from the story by _The Guardian_ how the book gauges Skripal's post-poisoning emotions as *it's said* to be based on 2017 interviews. 
New book says Skripal doesn't believe Kremlin poisoned him, supports Russia on Crimea -- Sott.net

TheGuardian:
The poisoned former spy Sergei Skripal was initially reluctant to believe the Russian government had tried to kill him, according to a new book, and despite selling secrets to MI6 was an “unashamed Russian nationalist”.

Skripal, a former paratrooper, *supported Putin’s 2014* annexation of Crimea and *referred disparagingly to Ukrainians as “simply sheep who needed a good shepherd”*. Skripal also *refused to believe Russian troops had entered eastern Ukraine covertly, saying that if they had, they would have quickly reached the capital, Kiev.*

Sergei Skripal initially did not believe Russia tried to kill him – book

Enjoy, Ukrainian troll.


----------



## Litwin

Bamboo Putlerstan´s REALITY , *Older than 100 years GRU children*, New blow to GRU: More "Russian" military spies exposed. I just wander for how long does this *bamboo *empire last ...such bumistan 




"New blow to GRU: More "Russian" military spies exposed
Russian Defense Ministry sought to conceal the identities of dozens of *children *of alleged GRU officers living in a Moscow housing complex by *adding 100 years to their ages in administrative registries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ."*
https://abcnews.go.com/International...posed-58766632


----------



## Stratford57

Blackface only for liberals? NBC cancels Megyn Kelly’s show amid uproar about double standards

NBC fired Megyn Kelly and Russian Channel One has offered her a job today.


----------



## Balancer

French hero, who sacrificed himself to save a hostage from an Islamist, won’t have a place named after him as ‘it may offend Muslims’

One of the things that do not accept and do not understand in Russia. The dictatorship of tolerance is not for us. The feat of Arnaud Beltrame was widely publicized in Russia during the terrorist attack and now the reluctance to perpetuate his hero by France in Russia is puzzling.


----------



## Balancer

SATELLITE images reveal Moscow is massively reinforcing its strategic Kaliningrad outpost, positioned like a knife at the throat of NATO in the Baltic Sea.

"knife at the throat of NATO". Sometimes the arrogance of Western inhabitants is simply amazing. At first they surround Russia from all sides with their military bases, and then they are outraged that Russia is located in such dangerous proximity to these bases. The correct analogy here is when a gangster puts a knife to the heart of Russia, and then is indignant that she is wearing a bullet-proof vest.


----------



## Litwin

what do you think about Putler´s bamboostan ? where it goes? is it look like 1991 down there again ?

"
*"Russian" "Doctors " amputated the ‘wrong leg’ of a Nazi concentration camp survivor during an operation, *her son claimed today. Maria Dronova, 89, had severe gangrene on her right leg but medics in the Russian city of Voronezh instead cut off her left limb up to the hip. Three days later they amputated the pensioner’s infected right leg as well – then reportedly acted to cover up their mistake.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> SATELLITE images reveal Moscow is massively reinforcing its strategic Kaliningrad outpost, positioned like a knife at the throat of NATO in the Baltic Sea.
> 
> "knife at the throat of NATO". Sometimes the arrogance of Western inhabitants is simply amazing. At first they surround Russia from all sides with their military bases, and then they are outraged that Russia is located in such dangerous proximity to these bases. The correct analogy here is when a gangster puts a knife to the heart of Russia, and then is indignant that she is wearing a bullet-proof vest.
> 
> View attachment 225070


new its very clear who is who in eastern Europe, Who is Lukašenka what he is doing. * Muscovy is a hate object* for everyone in the civilized world , *isolated*, poor, marginalized . what it (Muscovy) is gonna do new ? are *Muscovites *ready for the war number *5*? 

Lukašenka : *"No Need For "Russian" Military Base In Belarus*, Praises U.S. Role In Europe " 









Lukashenka Says No Need For Russian Military Base In Belarus, Praises U.S. Role In Europe


----------



## Balancer

I got an interesting map. Is it that it turns out that there are so many beggars in the USA? Or am I somehow mistaken in the interpretation of this data? It warms my soul that Russia looks so good here 





Origin: Mapping Extreme Poverty Around the World


----------



## danielpalos

CrusaderFrank said:


> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives


the Poor can get free phones, when Socialism commands Capitalism for the general welfare and not the general badfare.


----------



## danielpalos

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those used to be bread lines under Communism. Thank you,  Uncle Vlad for rejecting the Communism adored by American Progressives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one can argue a lot (moreover, these disputes are endless in Russia itself), but under the Communists Russia from the eternally lagging agrarian country of the third world escaped to the number of world leaders  Won in the hardest war WWII, made an atomic energy, flew into space, developed advanced science and art ... Many of the achievements after the collapse of the USSR, of course, disappeared, something became better, something became worse. I believe that the Soviet standard of living, except for achieving progress, was achieved in Russia somewhere in 2010.
> 
> In five days, the 100th anniversary of the Great October Socialist Revolution is celebrated. In Russia, very, very many will meet this day as a holiday. Although some will curse him.
> 
> View attachment 158132
Click to expand...

Socialism is Good for socializing costs;

Corps of Agricultural Engineers is what can be commanded with a command economy.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## danielpalos

if women believed more in equality and equal rights, they could come up with more cost effective solutions for us.


----------



## Litwin

i am 100% agree with Finns Party Youth's , Moksha folk ´d return back to Moksha lands (*15c borders of Muscovy*) , as we all know Stalinist regime was a criminal one and this occupation is totally illegal

"Finns Party Youth's @PS_Nuoret autumn conference has made the decision to proclaim that #Finland should officially demand the return of territories (including #karelia) ceded to #Russia at the end of #ww2, so as to return to 1939 borders. #turpo #venäjä #karjalatakaisin"




https://twitter.com/HenriHautamaki/s...55197003415553


----------



## Stratford57

Hey, people! Is anybody curious how to cook anti-Russian propaganda? I know crooked official Kiev and their cheap Ukrainian trolls like Litwin would be. Then learn a lesson from Brits.

The Times, Nov 15:
A programme about a mischievous girl and a bear watched by millions of British children is accused of being a *“soft propaganda” tool for the Kremlin*. The English-language_Masha and the Bear_ has more than 4.18 million subscribers on YouTube and, in various languages, the animated series has gained 40 billion views across 13 channels.

Children enjoy watching the feisty little girl and her gentle giant protector. However, critics in Russia’s neighbouring states have claimed the series, from a Moscow studio, *is part of the country’s propaganda machine.* Professor Anthony Glees, of the University of Buckingham, an intelligence expert, said: “Masha is feisty, even rather nasty, but also plucky. She punches above her slight weight. It’s not far-fetched to see her as _Putinesque._
Children’s show is propaganda for Putin, say critics


UK journalists have dug up a report from Finland’s Helsingin Sanomat paper, which was based on an interview with an Estonian professor who claimed that *‘Masha and the Bear’ was intended to create a positive image of Russia in children’s minds and was a danger to Estonian national security.*
‘All out of anti-Russian stories?’ Times gets grilled for calling ‘Masha and the Bear’ propaganda

Meanwhile the original story seemed to be written not even by Russians.
Goldilocks and the Three Bears - Wikipedia

The story was first recorded in narrative form by *British writer* and poet Robert Southey, and first published anonymously as "The Story of the Three Bears" *in 1837 *

------

The Soviet cartoon about Masha and the bears *was created last century before or just after Putin was born. *All Soviet kids (having NO idea who the heck Putin was) loved it and never could have even thought that in 60+ years Russia haters would find any kind of political propaganda in it. The only propaganda of this cartoon was how to behave and to be nice.


----------



## Stratford57

ISTANBUL, November 19.. Gazprom has completed the construction of the offshore section of the Turkish Stream gas pipeline. The Presidents of Russia and Turkey, Vladimir Putin and Recep Tayyip Erdogan took part in the completion ceremony in a video conference mode.

Gazprom began construction of the offshore section of the Turkish Stream gas pipeline in May 2017. The pipeline with a length of 930 km runs along the bottom of the Black Sea to the coast of Turkey. Further, a land section will stretch for 180 km to the border of Turkey with neighboring countries.

Gazprom considers Greece, Italy, Bulgaria, Serbia and Hungary as potential markets. The Russian company estimates the total construction costs of the Turkish Stream gas pipeline at 7 bln euros.

Gazprom completes sea section of Turkish Stream pipeline

Turkey expects first gas supplies via Turkish Stream in 2019, says Erdogan


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Stratford57

Now we know who creates anti-Russian propaganda and where, meet British troll farm.

Wired.co.uk, Nov,22
 I was visiting a part of the British Army unlike any other. They call it the 77th Brigade. They are the troops fighting Britain’s information wars.

*One room was focussed on understanding audiences*: the makeup, demographics and habits of the people they wanted to reach. *Another was more analytical,* focussing on creating “attitude and sentiment awareness” from large sets of social media data. Another was full of officers producing video and audio content. Elsewhere, teams of intelligence specialists were closely *analysing how messages were being received and discussing how to make them more resonant.*/
Inside the British Army's secret information warfare machine | WIRED UK


While disinformation campaigns waged by Russia and ISIS have become common stories, *little is discussed or understood about comparable operations conducted every day by Western countries*. Their targets ranged from Iran, North Korea, Russia, countries across Africa, and areas within the U.K.
Inside the British Army’s secret information warfare machine


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Stratford57

Russia’s foreign minister fired back at the UK chief of the General Staff who claimed that Russia is a bigger threat than ISIS, saying he hopes Whitehall is in the habit of thinking twice before promoting anyone to the top post.

_“We can’t ban anyone from showing off [their] intellect and political abilities,”_ Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said in response

_“We can’t influence the British government’s decisions as to who to place in charge of their armed forces. But *I hope they verify these decisions for sanity*,”_ Lavrov said

‘I hope they check it for sanity’: Russian FM reacts to UK general’s ‘Moscow worse than ISIS’ remark


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*The President of Georgia has declared that does not want to cooperate with "Russia"* The President of Georgia has declared that does not want to cooperate with Russia – news ZIK.UA | The Siver Post


----------



## Stratford57

BUENOS AIRES, December 1.  The lack of dialogue between Moscow and Washington on important issues leads to increasing tensions, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Saturday.

Peskov said that among things on the agenda are "pressing issues that should be discussed in the interests not only of the peoples of the two countries, but also of countries in Europe, South-East Asia, the whole world." "The longer these issues are not discussed, the more tensions they create," he added.

Lack of Russian-US dialogue leads to growing tensions — Kremlin spokesman


----------



## Litwin

SOME western trolls said that Gordby was a great leader, so its time to start a talk here about later *ussr´s *crimes against humanity, and occupied by ussr countries * Estonia, Georgia, Armenia, BNR, UPR, Latvia, Azerbaijan * etc. 

"*Russian*" military pilots : * 'How we made the Chernobyl rain'. *Muscovite GENOCIDE OF BELARUSIAN NATION .






*Russian military pilots have described how they created rain clouds to protect Moscow from radioactive fallout after the Chernobyl nuclear disaster in 1986.*

Major Aleksei Grushin repeatedly took to the skies above Chernobyl and Belarus and used artillery shells filled with silver iodide to make rain clouds that would "wash out" radioactive particles drifting towards densely populated cities.
*
More than 4,000 square miles of Belarus were sacrificed t*o save the Russian capital from the toxic radioactive material.

"The wind direction was moving from west to east and the radioactive clouds were threatening to reach the highly populated areas of Moscow, Voronezh, Nizhny Novgorod, Yaroslavl," he told Science of Superstorms, a BBC2 documentary to be broadcast today.

"If the rain had fallen on those cities it would've been a catastrophe for millions. The area where my crew was actively influencing the clouds was near Chernobyl, not only in the 30km zone, but out to a distance of 50, 70 and even 100 km."

In the wake of the *catastrophic meltdown of the Chernobyl nuclear reactor, people in Belarus reported heavy, black-coloured rain around the city of Gomel. *Shortly beforehand, aircraft had been spotted circling in the sky ejecting coloured material behind them.

Moscow has always denied that cloud seeding took place after the accident, but last year on the 20th anniversary of the disaster, Major Grushin was among those honoured for bravery. He claims he received the award for flying cloud seeding missions during the Chernobyl clean-up.

A second Soviet pilot, who asked not to be named, also confirmed to the programme makers that cloud seeding operations took place as early as two days after the explosion.

Alan Flowers, a British scientist who was one of the first Western scientists allowed into the area to examine the extent of radioactive fallout around Chernobyl, said that the population in Belarus was exposed to radiation doses 20 to 30 times higher than normal as a result of the rainfall, causing intense radiation poisoning in children.

Mr Flowers was expelled from Belarus in 2004 after claiming that Russia had seeded the clouds. He said: "The local population say there was no warning before these heavy rains and the radioactive fallout arrived."

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...obyl-rain.html


----------



## Litwin

Stratford57 said:


> BUENOS AIRES, December 1.  The lack of dialogue between Moscow and Washington on important issues leads to increasing tensions, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Saturday.
> 
> Peskov said that among things on the agenda are "pressing issues that should be discussed in the interests not only of the peoples of the two countries, but also of countries in Europe, South-East Asia, the whole world." "The longer these issues are not discussed, the more tensions they create," he added.
> 
> Lack of Russian-US dialogue leads to growing tensions — Kremlin spokesman


 *DUMPED *BY TRUMP VOVA PUTLER at G20. PUTLER WAS VERY, VERY SAD . *comments * ?


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin said:


> *The President of Georgia has declared that does not want to cooperate with "Russia"* The President of Georgia has declared that does not want to cooperate with Russia – news ZIK.UA | The Siver Post



Well, now Ukrainians, who had an experience of killing civilians in Donbass, came to Georgia and tried to pull out a coup but were caught.

Georgian authorities say they have detained six Ukrainians and a Georgian citizen on weapons possession charges during opposition protests over a presidential election won by Salome Zurabishvili, the ruling party-backed candidate, the seven were detained at a Tbilisi hotel *on suspicion of illegally obtaining and possessing weapons and explosives.*

President elect’s opponent Vashadze was nominated by opposition groups led by the United National Movement, which was founded by former President Mikheil Saakashvili, 

Saakashvili, who was president of Georgia from 2004-13, lost his Georgian citizenship in 2015 when he accepted Ukrainian citizenship in connection with his close friend President Petro Poroshenko 

In July, a court in Tbilisi sentenced Saakashvili to six years in prison in absentia after *convicting him of ordering law enforcement officers to beat up a lawmaker in 2005.*

In January, Saakashvili was sentenced in absentia to three years in prison after being *convicted of trying to cover up evidence about the 2006 killing of a Georgian banker.*

Six Ukrainian Nationals Detained In Tbilisi Amid Protests


----------



## Litwin

Its goes against very fundamental principals of USA. so will Trump stand for *Freedom of the seas,* or he is incapable to challenge grandpa vova putler?
*
"Russia is moving towards blocking ships under a foreign flag from sailing in the Northern Sea Route* in its exclusive economic zone as the country seeks to boost profits from potential oil and gas extraction in its arctic region.

Such a monopoly could pay off in the Northern Sea Route, the shortest shipping route from Europe to the Pacific Ocean, but only if the Arctic region of Russia emerges as a major oil and gas hub, according to industry experts."
Russia plans to shut its Northern Sea Route to foreign vessels | Asia Times






*Somalia get a massive competitor *


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer said:


> Photos of the Crimean shooter with surveillance cameras. Yes, I forgot to mention that he shot himself. His page on the social network Vkontakte is filled with very extremist content, but was abandoned in 2014. And here it is impossible not to criticize the Russian law enforcement officers, who, in search of extremists, are not investigating such figures, but figures of innocent pranksters with memes.
> 
> View attachment 223111



That looks like a shotgun. What gun was it, did they say?
Looks like semi-auto 20-gauge to me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Litwin, stop twatting this thread up with gobblety-gook!

OP is just some dude, and you are a barking loon! 

Vova Putler lives rent-free in between your ears.


----------



## Stratford57

*Question:* Mr President, back to the international agenda: yesterday US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo basically issued an ultimatum, saying that Russia has 60 days to correct the alleged violations of the Intermediate-range Nuclear Forces (INF) treaty.

How will we react to these statements? How will we respond?

*Vladimir Putin:* It is very simple. First of all, it is obvious and known to all by now – Mr Pompeo’s statement is somewhat late. *It was the American side that announced its plans to quit the INF treaty first; only then they started casting about for a justification for doing this.*

As a reminder, in 2002, the United States, just as in this case, unilaterally withdrew from the anti-ballistic missile treaty. The ABM treaty is one of the cornerstones of the international security system. Nevertheless, they just walked out without any second thoughts. By the way, they did not even bother to invent any reasons – just withdrew, and that was that.

Allow me to remind you that t*his year, I think, the US Congress earmarked funds for R&D projects to create these missiles, even before they announced withdrawal from this treaty.* That is, the decision was made a long time ago, only quietly.

They thought we would not notice, but we did – the Pentagon budget includes the development of these missiles. *Only after that they publicly announced that they were withdrawing from the deal.* Their next step was to look for someone to blame; “Russia” is the first word that comes to mind and sounds familiar to a regular Westerner’s ear.

This is not true. We do not agree with the destruction of this deal. But *if this happens, we will react accordingly.*

Answers to media questions


----------



## Litwin

*BAMBOOSTAN *NEWS> “Russia" ’s Most Advanced Robot” *Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit.* SO guys , do  you still believe that putler´s *Somalia in snow* can hit USA/west  with its Ground Breaking   nuclear rockets ?







"*Boris was supposed to be the most advanced robot ever created in Russia*, and yet no had ever heard of it. How had scientists managed to perfect it without ever releasing any information about their work. Boston Dynamics, the famous US developing advanced robots had gradually released footage of its creations at various stages, but no one could even find any mention of an advanced robot being developed in Russia.

People also noticed that during its dance routine, Boris was making these unnecessary movements with different parts of its body. *The whole routine looked more like the awkward movements of a man struggling :lamo to appear robotic than the programmed motions of an actual robot.*" "Russia’s Most Advanced Robot" Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit

[video=youtube_share;y3_M9JTFYnw]


----------



## Stratford57

MOSCOW, December 12.. Relations between Russia and Europe are now experiencing a renaissance, with trade and investment demonstrating an upward trend, in addition to Russian companies implementing large projects in Europe, Russian Economic Development Minister said  at a meeting with representatives of the Association of European Businesses (AEB).

Renaissance in relations: Russia, Europe riding on revitalized ties, says economy minister


----------



## Litwin

c-300 in action


----------



## Litwin

Belarus , could be the next one for V Putler


----------



## Stratford57

Litwin, even the word "robot " is a Russian word and means "a worker". As well as "Sputnik" is a Russian word and means "co-traveler". Even such a dumb Ukrainian troll like yourself should know that.


----------



## Litwin

Litwin said:


> *BAMBOOSTAN *NEWS> “Russia" ’s Most Advanced Robot” *Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit.* SO guys , do  you still believe that putler´s *Somalia in snow* can hit USA/west  with its Ground Breaking   nuclear rockets ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Boris was supposed to be the most advanced robot ever created in Russia*, and yet no had ever heard of it. How had scientists managed to perfect it without ever releasing any information about their work. Boston Dynamics, the famous US developing advanced robots had gradually released footage of its creations at various stages, but no one could even find any mention of an advanced robot being developed in Russia.
> 
> People also noticed that during its dance routine, Boris was making these unnecessary movements with different parts of its body. *The whole routine looked more like the awkward movements of a man struggling :lamo to appear robotic than the programmed motions of an actual robot.*" "Russia’s Most Advanced Robot" Turns Out to Be Man in Robot Suit
> 
> [video=youtube_share;y3_M9JTFYnw]


----------



## Litwin

*Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020,*
The organisation – which has more than 150 member countries – says the cost of generating power from onshore wind has fallen by around 23% since 2010 while the cost of solar photovoltaic (PV) electricity has fallen by 73% in that time. With further price falls expected for these and other green energy options,* IRENA says all renewable energy technologies should be competitive on price with fossil fuels by 2020*.Globally, onshore wind schemes are now costing an average of $0.06 per kilowatt hour (kWh), although some schemes are coming in at $0.04 per KwH, while the cost of solar PV is down to $0.10 per KwH. In comparison, the cost of electricity generation based on fossil fuels typically falls in a range of $0.05 to $0.17 per KwH.
Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020, Report Claims

it means end of states gas-stations : KSA, "Russia", all Gulf states , etc. how our world without* states gas-stations* will be look like?))) LOL


----------



## Litwin

*"Russian-born Orthodox priest Kanstantsin Burykin*, who was sentenced to three years in prison for possession of *weapons and ammunition*, has started a hunger strike.

The man is serving his term in Shklou penal colony. He demands a meeting with his lawyer and representatives of the Russian Embassy.

In his address to the Belarusian leader, Burykin said that on October 14, he had initiated proceedings on his being deprived of residence permit in Belarus. As soon as the priest walks free, he well *be deported to Russia.*

"
https://belsat.eu/en/news/priest-wit...trike-in-jail/

https://www.rferl.org/a/belarus-russ.../28852877.html


----------



## Litwin

*"Belarus Putin's No. 1 target – ex-advisor*

Only one operation could significantly raise the fallen public support rating of the Russian president and maintain it for quite a long time.

A recent statement by Belarusian leader Alexander Lukashenko where he opposed the setting up of Russian military bases on his country's territory shows that he sees the threat of Belarus's annexation by Russia following the Crimea example. Russia's previous aggressive foreign campaigns show that it is more convenient for Vladimir Putin to start a new mission if Russian military bases, Russian peacekeepers, Russian border guards, or other armed units, have already been deployed in the targeted territory, former advisor to Russian President Vladimir Putin, Russian economist Andrei Illarionov told Glavred. So it was in Georgia and so it was in the Ukrainian Crimea, the expert recalls. Apparently, these examples seemed to be convincing enough for Lukashenko as he is not in too much of a rush to allow deployment of a Russian military base in Belarus. However, although the lack of a Russian base in Belarus tunes down the threat of aggression, it does not completely rule out such developments. For a variety of reasons of internal political, foreign political, and ideological nature, Belarus continues to be No 1 target for Kremlin's possible aggression in the near future, Illarionov suggests. It should also be kept in mind that Russian sociological studies indicate a gradual drop in Putin's public support rating, the last major blow to which was the so-called "pension reform."

"What ways could Putin use to try to raise his dropping rating? On the one hand, for Putin there is no need to significantly raise the rating right now, since the so-called “elections” have just passed, and the next ones will be only in more than five years. On the other hand, to start operations like that in Ukraine, Syria, or the war in Central African Republic, intervention in Libya, first of all it is a will that is needed, regardless of the ratings," Illarionov believes. "The only operation that could really raise Putin’s rating noticeably and maintain it for quite a long time is the annexation of Belarus," the expert says. "*Not parts of Belarus as it was in the case of Ukraine, where Crimea and Donbas were occupied, but the entire country.*" "Belarus is more homogeneous than Ukraine and highly Russified. A considerable part of Belarusians are very positive towards Russia, Russians, and even Putin. If Putin decides to go for this kind of operation, his goal will not be to capture pieces of Mogilev, Vitebsk or Gomel regions, but to establish control over the whole of Belarus," the expert claims.
At the same time, as UNIAN reported earlier, Belarus citizens might be gradually shifting away from under Russia's cultural influence. In June this year, a civic petition was put forward in Belarus suggesting that the government ban the "St. George" ribbons, initially used in Russia to honor the WW2 heroes but then becoming one of the notorious symbols of the "Russian world" the Kremlin has been imposing on neighboring states, yet another instrument in its "soft power" toolkit. There was also a proposal to increase to 50% the use of the Belarusian language in state television broadcasts."

https://www.unian.info/world/1034120...x-advisor.html


----------



## Stratford57

UNITED NATIONS, December 17. The United Nations General Assembly  passed a Russia-initiated draft *resolution on combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism *and other practices that contribute to fueling contemporary forms of racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related intolerance.

The document was supported by 129 nations. *Fifty-four abstained and two - the United States and Ukraine - voted against.*

UN GA passes Russia-initiated resolution on combating glorification of Nazism


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> That looks like a shotgun. What gun was it, did they say?
> Looks like semi-auto 20-gauge to me.



Sorry for the delay in answering, I have not visited this forum for a long time. The Kerch shooter was armed with a Hatsan Escort pump-action shotgun. Weapons of this class are sold relatively freely in Russia.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a shotgun. What gun was it, did they say?
> Looks like semi-auto 20-gauge to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in answering, I have not visited this forum for a long time. The Kerch shooter was armed with a Hatsan Escort pump-action shotgun. Weapons of this class are sold relatively freely in Russia.
Click to expand...


Turkish Hatsan makes firearms? Yes, they do. I did not know that, thanks!

They make airguns, .22LR, and shotguns. 

Them Turks cannot touch the accuracy of a vintage Marlin Model 60.

I used to explode shotgun shells with a .22.


----------



## Balancer

Small offtopic. I am writing (in Russian  ) an article about a cargo cult in a movies. And I was faced with the fact that I can not find a reverse translation from Russian into English of the term submariners "devil's bells". Speech about the sound of echolocation, that in English is called "ping set". The way this sound in World War II was called by the submariners was translated into Russian as "devil's bells", but this term does not google anything in English


----------



## Litwin

*Murder of Russian journalists in Africa linked to secretive mercenary group they were investigating,*

A makeshift memorial to Orkhan Dzhemal, cameraman Kirill Radchenko, and producer 
Alexander Rastorguyev, who were killed in the Central African Republic in July while 
investigating Wagner mercenaries.

1/10/19
Three journalists murdered in the Central African Republic in July were being accompanied by a driver connected to the secretive Russian mercenaries they were investigating, a report has found, calling into doubt Moscow's official explanation that they were shot in a robbery. The new investigation provides the strongest evidence yet that Orkhan Dzhemal, Alexander Rastorguyev and Kirill Radchenko were killed for trying to report on military contractors whose existence is not admitted by the Kremlin. Thursday's findings on the journalists' killing uncovered troubling links with Yevgeny Prigozhin, a catering magnate dubbed “Vladimir Putin's chef” who is known as the patron of the Wagner mercenary group they were investigating. Prigozhin was sanctioned by the United States in February for financing the troll factory that interfered in the 2016 presidential election to help Donald Trump. Washington sanctioned Wagner in 2017 for fighting alongside Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine. 

Russian investigators concluded the trio were “attacked by unknown people who intended to rob them and were killed when they tried to resist,” according to the foreign ministry. But the journalists' money and film equipment were left on the road, a Khodorkovsky representative told The Telegraph last year. Mobile phone records and other documents have now shown that their driver was linked to Prigozhin, and they were being followed by Emmanuel Kotofio, an officer of the CAR's police special forces. Before and after their killing, Kotofio repeatedly called their driver and a Russian instructor under the command of Valery Zakharov, security advisor to the president of the CAR. Mr Zakharov previously worked as a security consultant for companies belonging to Prigozhin, according to a joint report by Fontanka and Prigozhin's Federal News Agency. Bizarrely, the journalists' editor had asked a Federal News Agency reporter for help organising the trip. That reporter put the three men in touch with a mysterious fixer named “Martin,” who said he couldn't meet them but sent a former police officer to drive them.
Russian oligarch and close Putin ally Yevgeny Prigozhin owns the Wagner Group, Russia's largest mercenary outfit. The Kremlin uses Wagner mercenaries wherever it deems plausible deniability a necessity. Mr. Prigozhin also owns Concord Catering which supplies meals to the Russian military, and the Internet Research Agency, better known as Russia's 24/7 troll factory. 

The Russian journalists here would have spilled the beans to the Russian people about the Kremlin's presence in the Central African Republic and its use of Wagner mercenaries. Couldn't have that when Putin cries poor and alters the pension age. Since Putin took office in 2000, over 200 Russian investigative journalists have been murdered.


----------



## Litwin

hospital´s bad in Muscovy (putlerstan)


----------



## Litwin

1/15/19
In recent months, few topics have got as much attention from Russia analysts as popular disenchantment with the ruling elite. As many experts claim today, Russian society is beginning to show signs of discontent that the authorities should not ignore. Yet, the situation is somewhat more complicated than the ruled losing faith in their rulers. On the one hand, the authorities have started to “spill the beans”. This refers to phrases now in currency such as: “it’s not that the prices are high, it’s that you don’t earn enough;” “the state does not owe you anything, as nobody asked you to be born;” or “there is no money, but you need to hold on.” More important: there is another formula, which has not been criticized as outrageous, even by a significant proportion of apparently reasonable and even liberal people. Naturally, what I have in mind is the phrase “people are the second (or new) kind of oil.” This phrase is being repeated quite often today, in different variations. However, now the authorities are admitting that they will have to mine something not only from oil wells, but also from their subjects. This gets the elites into a state of stupor. They are beginning to realize that the much-desired transition from rent-giving “first oil” to the “second oil” may turn out to be impracticable under today’s conditions.

Meanwhile, negative expectations are manifested in the fact that the elites are getting ever more costly for the country. The historical optimism of the authorities exploiting the country is best reflected in its relative moderation, which implies a belief that a stable situation will not change. Officials increasingly act as if they perceived the opportunity to steal or provide themselves with some benefits as “a last-minute opportunity.” Society cannot live with a pessimism permeating all the social strata for a long time. This is why the situation must be changed as soon as possible, especially in economic terms since people are no longer influenced by political rhetoric and promises when assessing their own prospects. How realistic would it be to put such a turnaround into practice? How can one force officials to limit themselves to the revenues from the “first” oil and stop stealing from the people in small things and stop blocking the opportunities for people to earn money? This is the main question of our time, and the answer will determine the prospects of survival of the system. I believe that change is unlikely. Mostly because the Russian ruling elites have no ideology that could join them and force them to act in a forward-looking way. Today, ordinary people survive on their own and bureaucrats also act on their own, enriching themselves as much as they can. Neither the lower social strata nor the elites have any vision of the future. The absence of such a vision generates a deficit of historical optimism, pushing the system towards a debacle.


----------



## Sonc

Litwin said:


> Neither the lower social strata nor the elites have any vision of the future. The absence of such a vision generates a deficit of historical optimism, pushing the system towards a debacle.


I agree. I think we need to learn from the Ukrainians.
Ukrainians are a vivid example of historical optimism =)



> The absence of such a vision generates a deficit of historical optimism, pushing the system towards a debacle.


Any society has problems. But people live normally. The main problem is US bankers. Who buy politicians around the world, and if they can't buy, they bomb these countries and kill their leaders.


----------



## danielpalos

national capitalism must be a solution not socialism on a national basis.


----------



## Litwin

*The Oil Curse*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Sonc

VOOOODDKAAAAAAA
STAAAAAALIIIINNNN
PUTIIIIN
communiiiiism


----------



## danielpalos

better solutions at lower cost; even the right wing can Always come up with Nothing but Repeal.


----------



## Litwin

Navalny investigation : Putler´s propagandacondom N1 has huge villa and Maybach in Italy . and those guys have promised  to destroy us (west) with *nukes  *:lamo . comments ?
[VIDEO]


----------



## danielpalos

the right wing alleges they are for capitalism.


----------



## Sonc

Litwin said:


> Navalny investigation : Putler´s propagandacondom N1 has huge villa and Maybach in Italy . and those guys have promised  to destroy us (west) with *nukes  *:lamo . comments ?




_“The conscious and intelligent manipulation of the organized habits and opinions of the masses is an important element in democratic society.
_
Communism does not like. Stalin does not like.
Now in Russia, democracy.
Is that bad too?
There are many news channels in Russia...

I do not watch TV-programs of these propagandists.
You look at. This is your choice. What can I do? What can I comment on?

But I agree 90% of Russian television is crap. As well as 90% of world television =)
In the USSR, the quality of films and TV shows was much higher. Much more.

*George Lucas: Soviet Directors Had More Artistic Freedom Than I Had


*


----------



## Stratford57

Sonc said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Navalny investigation : Putler´s propagandacondom N1 has huge villa and Maybach in Italy . and those guys have promised  to destroy us (west) with *nukes  *:lamo . comments ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“The conscious and intelligent manipulation of the organized habits and opinions of the masses is an important element in democratic society.
> _
> Communism does not like. Stalin does not like.
> Now in Russia, democracy.
> Is that bad too?
> There are many news channels in Russia...
> 
> I do not watch TV-programs of these propagandists.
> You look at. This is your choice. What can I do? What can I comment on?
> 
> But I agree 90% of Russian television is crap. As well as 90% of world television =)
> In the USSR, the quality of films and TV shows was much higher. Much more.
> 
> *George Lucas: Soviet Directors Had More Artistic Freedom Than I Had
> 
> *
Click to expand...

I watch quite a bit of Russian TV and I like it. If you want to know what REAL crap (and 100% lies) is try to watch Ukrainian TV.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*9.5 tons *of *cocaine *seized on board of "Russian " ship. *Sinaloa *or Putler´s *Ozero *Cartel is the most powerful Cartel today ??

*"GIVE US BACK OUR COCAINE "*












9.5 tons of cocaine seized on board of cargo ship, Russian crew arrested CORRECTION – Maritime Bulletin


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozero


----------



## Litwin

"ruSSia"strong1111! , dont you think that Muscovy is N1 county in the world ?

"Man drowns in his own faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and being left there for 12 hours by his friend who ‘assumed he’d be able to climb out by himself’

Andrey Golubov, 36, fell into cesspit when rotten cover gave way
Friend found him but didn't call for help as he thought he'd get out
Konstantin Polyakov, 30, claimed 'did not know the emergency number'
Mr Golubov drowned in the excrement after being left there for 12 hours "















Man drowns in faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and being left there | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Litwin

Deputy Foreign Minister of Belarus: Ukraine is our fraternal country, its moving in the right direction. bad news for Mongols Juchi and their imperial *wet dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* , ....


*"Ukraine is a fraternal country, and Belarus is interested not only in economic cooperation, but also in political relations with it.* The first deputy foreign minister of Belarus, Andrei Yevdochenko, announced this during the fifth meeting of the Ukrainian-Belarusian working group on mutual trade, the website of the Lviv regional administration reports."
tut.by


----------

